# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Carcinome Pulmonaire + tumeur à la rate chez un chien âgé

## fauve

Bonjour,

je cherche des cas d'expériences similaires à celui de mon chien pour avoir différents avis (étant donné que les vétos me donnent déjà des avis différents).

Mon chien d'environ 10 kgs, ratier, environ 14,5 ans tousse de plus en plus tous les jours. Il tousse puis fait comme semblant de vomir sauf que rien ne sort.
Un premier véto après radio m'a dit il y'a 6 mois que sa trachée s'affaissait, et qu'on pouvait opérer même chez les chiens très âgés. Un autre véto de Paris (très compétent) m'a dit qu'il fallait le laisser tranquille à son âge.

J'ai RDV avec un nouveau véto jeudi, mais j'ai peur qu'il me dise à son tour qu'il préfère ne rien tenter et laisser mon chien partir de lui-même... Certains préfèrent ne pas se mouiller... (et ils ont aussi leur réputation à tenir).

Depuis 2 jours, il le fait très souvent, c'est à dire qu'on a l'impression qu'il tousse puis cherche à cracher/vomir mais rien ne sort, il s'etouffe de plus en plus en fait. Avant il ne faisait ça uniquement la nuit lorsque je changeais de position dans mon lit (il dort sur mon lit collé à mes jambes, ça se produit dès qu'il est "comprimé/compressé), mais maintenant il le fait régulièrement sans même le toucher, je suis très inquiète.

Je me fiche TOTALEMENT du côté financier, ce que je veux c'est le meilleur pour mon chien, Rocky. 
Si quelqu'un a connu a ce cas, merci de me donner des infos.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## fauve

Il est magnifique mon beau Rocky, il mérite de vivre encore quelques années. N'hésitez pas à me faire partager vos expériences avec ce problème, merci.

----------


## pomku

Bonjour,

Les vétos que tu as vus ont-il vérifié si la toux de ton boudchou (qui est superbe !  :: ) n'était pas d'origine cardiaque ? 
S'il souffre d'insuffisance cardiaque (qui peut créer des œdemes pulmonaires, et donc des toux sans crachat), il existe des traitements qui ralentissent le processus, soulagent le chien et lui  apportent   un confort de vie évident. 
J'ai eu une princesse  :: que j'avais adoptée à la SPA de Genevilliers, on lui a diagnostiqué ce problème à l'âge (présumé, vu qu'elle avait été abandonnée dans la forêt) de 10 ans. Eh bien avec des traitements pointus, elle a vécu encore cinq belles années avec nous , avec un confort de vie tout à fait appréciable.
Courage et papouilles à ton loulou...

----------


## Houitie

J'ai aussi pensé direct au probleme cardiaque qui se traduit justement par ces symptomes, on n'entend pas forcement à l'auscultation, il faut parfois aller plus loin; 
Ton véto a t il confirmé son diagnostique par une radio?

----------


## Poupoune 73

ça ne pourrait pas être la toux du chenil?

----------


## didou752

Je rejoins Houitie et Pomku, quand mon loulou a commencé à avoir ces symptômes, on a fait un bilan complet et l'origine de la toux était un souffle au cœur.
regarde déjà de ce côté là.
Si vraiment c'est la trachée, personnellement je ne pratiquerais pas l'opération et je serais du même avis que le 2e véto. A cet âge ils ont souvent du mal à se remettre d'une anesthésie.

----------


## cassie60

j ai  une chienne agée de 13 ans adoptée à l'age de 9 ans qui a un affaissement de la trachée/larynx depuis 2 ans j ai refusé l'operation trop risquée, donc traitement qui lui convient tres bien de plus elle mange avec la gamelle surelevée
effectivement les symptomes que tu decris ,ressemble bien à celà , mais il faut quand meme eliminer le probleme cardiaque

----------


## sylviana

Je crois qu'elle en avait déjà parlé une fois et dit que son chien, après examen, n'avait pas de problème cardiaque.

----------


## carole38

Mon shs tzy agé de 4ans a un "collapsus trachéal". C'est a dire que sur environ 1.5cm sa trachée n'est pas très "rigide" et donc peut se pincer. ça se traduit par des "crises d'étouffement", des faux vomissements... parfois c'est même impressionnant. 

Depuis 6 mois il est sous anti reflux et depuis il ne fait plus qu'une à deux crises par semaine (contre 7/8 par jour avant). Le véto a remarqué qu'il était sujet a des petits reflux qui par leur acidité entrainaient un pincement de la trachée et donc des symptomes qui suivaient.

----------


## mofo

bon moi je suis en plein dedans !   bon déjà il est vrai de faire vérifier côté cardiaque

mon lab a 13 ans, il a aussi un affaissement de la trachée (il avait passé une radio comme toi) car il toussait et essayait de vomir sans que rien ne sorte. 
S'il n'y a "que ça" et que c'est pas trop souvent dans la journée, et bien il peut très bien rester comme cela sans subir d'opération.

par contre, mon lab ça c'est emplifié et il faisait du bruit aussi lorsqu'il respirait pendant les promenades jusqu'au jour ou il a eu un comportement bizzare comme s'il avait de l'ashme et du mal a respirer

nous somme montés direct chez le véto, il a pensé à la thiroide et une paralysie du larynx.
donc prise de sang qui a confirmé l'hypotiroïdie donc traitement à vie, et il a vérifié son larynx avec une caméra (légère anesthésie) pour pouvoir bien regarder et donc mon lab à un côté paralysé.

alors il peut vivre comme ça sauf que quand il fait très chaud en été ou lorsqu'il s'enerve un peu et qu'il a besoin de ventiler un peu plus pour se refroidir et bien l'air a plus de mal à rentrer donc il doit forcer sur sa respiration.  ça a été critique pour moi en été lorsqu'il a fait très chaud mais par les temps d'en ce moment ça va

Bon t'en ai pas encore là, ne stress pas trop mais essaie quand même de demander à ton véto si ça peut être cela car apparament c'est pas trop courant et les vétos n'y pensent pas automatiquement.  et donc pareil pour la paralysie du larynx à part l'opération il n'y a pas de traitement. mon lab a 13 ans 1/2.....

si t'as besoin n'hésites pas !

----------


## fauve

Merci pour vos réponses. :: 

Yéti et Poupoune : Non, les symptômes n'ont vraiment rien à voir avec la toux du chenil (qu'il a déjà eu il y'a 13,5 ans).

Il a un très léger souffle au coeur (qui est de taille normale) et d'après le dernier véto, ça n'aurait pas de rapport. La radio avait montré un affaissement de la trachée et du larynx.

Mofo : je pense qu'il y'a des chances que mon chien ait la même chose que ton labrador. J'avais entendu parlé des paralysies du larynx et justement je crois que mon chien est assez sujet aux paralysies... Enfin je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir un rapport, mais y'a 2,5 ans il avait eu une névrite du nerf trijumeau qui lui paralysait la gueule et de temps en temps ça revient légèrement. Comme le tien, mon chien fait du bruit en respirant. Par contre, il n'a jamais eu de "crises" en balade et ne respire pas fort en balade. Tout ça, c'est surtout quand il est couché. Quel traitement ton véto t'a donné ?

Ce que j'ai peur moi, c'est qu'il décède de ça. Je me rappelle d'un reportage sur les urgences vétérinaires à domicile. Je ne me souviens plus du soucis exact mais le chien âgé s'étouffait de plus en plus et le véto l'avait euthanasié. 
Vous pensez qu'il peut vivre encore longtemps comme ça ?

Je suis quand même un peu rassurée par vos réponses qui disent qu'il y'a un traitement pour le soulager un peu.

Côté opération, il avait très bien supporté sa castration à 12,5 ans, mais bon en 2 ans il a déjà bien vieilli...

----------


## mofo

pour l'hypotiroïdie il a le traitement fortyron. le véto dit que ça peut être lié son problème de thyroide avec la paralysie.

en général les chiens qui font de l'hypo ont tendance à grossir, le mien avait maigri c'est pour ça que ça n'a pas alerté le véto dès le début des symptômes, le véto pensait que c'était "simplement" l'affaissement de la trachée qui le faisait mal respirer.

déjà, je pense que tu le fais mais pour être sûr promène ton chien avec un harnais et pas un collier qui peut lui appuyer davantage sur la trachée.

sinon pour l'hypothyroïdie ça se voit avec une prise de sang, tu peux demander à ton véto qu'il lui fasse au moins ça pourra écarter cette hypothèse.

après si ton chien a juste ce symptôme en étant couché, ce n'est peut être pas la paralysie de larynx car en général c'est lorsque le chien est en activité (promenade, jeux etc) qu'il a besoin de ventiler davantage pour se refroidir donc c'est à ce moment là qu'il fait plus de bruit et pas quand il est couché au repos.

tu peux quand même poser la question au véto.

après ne te base pas sur les reportages à la TV (bon moi je fais comme toi mais il faut pas !! lol) tu sais chaque chien est différent, et même en ayant la même maladie chaque chien réagit différemment, donc ne stress pas pour le reportage que tu as vu, le chien avait certainement d'autres souci, les vétérinaires n'euthanasient pas un chien comme ça il faut vraiment qu'il n'y ait plus d'autre solution ce qui n'est pas ton cas, alors cooooool car ton chien ressent ton inquiétude....

Le mieux est déjà savoir ce qu'il a vraiment et ça c'est à ton véto de faire le nécessaire !

allez courage !! et tiens moi au courant

----------


## fauve

Ah mince, justement il a grossit ! Et pourtant, je ne fais que diminuer ses rations... (La castration peut jouer aussi).
Oui bien sûr, tous mes chiens ont un harnais (sauf ma nouvelle, plus grande, qui arrive à se dégager du harnais, donc collier).

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos :: , je note tout pour en parler au véto pour être sûr de ne pas passer à côté de quelque chose !
Je donnerais de ses nouvelles jeudi soir après sa consultation. :Big Grin:

----------


## cassie60

cassie hypothyridienne elle a tendance a grossir elle allergique atopique alors regime++++++++++++++++++
princesse collapsus tracheale  traitement je devais choisir j'ai fais le choix operation trop de risque antireflux et gamelle surelevée x les doigts

----------


## mofo

oui la castration joue un rôle dans la prise de poids donc c'est peut être aussi pour cette raison. 

donc on attend de tes nouvelles !  :Smile:   il est tout mimi ton loulou !!  ::

----------


## fauve

Je ressors complètement effondrée de la consultation, sous le choc... Je ne m'attendais pas du tout à ces résultats, si seulement j'avais sû, j'aurais consulté beaucoup plus tôt. J'ai une haine profonde pour mon ancien véto qui à regarder la radio à la va vite et ne s'est même pas aperçu que mon chien avait déjà des masses à l'époque.
Cette nouvelle véto l'a de suite vu sur la radio et a donc voulu en refaire une. Résultat, castatrophe, la masse pulmonaire a quadruplé de volume. Il y'a également une masse à la base du coeur + une autre qui fait que la trachée est déportée vers le haut. En plus de toutes ces horreurs, souffle cardiaque.

Vous avez bien compris que c'est déjà la fin pour lui. :: 

Elle m'a donné le choix entre aller à Maisons-alfort pour faire toute une batterie d'examen en vue d'une chururgie (qui peut être considéré comme un acharnement thérapeutique vu son âge, juste pour éventuellement lui faire gagner quelques mois de vie, dont la qualité serait pas forcément des meilleurs), entre un scanner en région parisienne et entre un lavage bronchoalvéolaire pour rechercher des cellules cancéreuses sur Rouen (anesthésie générale pour endoscopie).

J'ai choisi la 3ème solution mais le fait de savoir qu'il être intubé me déchire le coeur.

J'ai RDV mardi, je dois y être tôt le matin, je n'ai pas de voiture, je ne sais même pas comment m'y rendre. Pour le moment je suis tellement mal que je vais me coucher, je ne peux plus m'arrêter de pleurer.

----------


## didou752

Mince je suis désolée pour ton loulou Fauve. Elle se trouve où la clinique à Rouen? Tu te trouves où exactement?
Essaie de faire une demande de covoiturage (je suis désolée, je ne peut pas t'apporter mon aide sur ce point, grosse semaine en perspective au boulot).

----------


## cassie60

je suis tres triste pour ton loulou ,je n'ai pas de mot que te dire courage ' dans cette situation bien delicate (je viens de perdre mon toutou recemment ) en esperant que ton poilu ne souffre pas je suis contre l acharnement therapeutique

----------


## mofo

oh la la moi aussi je suis sur le c....  est ce qu'il n'y a pas un traitement à mettre en place déjà pour le souffle au coeur ?   oui fait une demande de covoiturage tu trouveras certainement quelqu'un qui pourra t'aider.

le fait qu'il soit intubé ce n'est pas grave, c'est pour qu'il puisse bien respirer, mon lab aussi ils l'ont intubé pour lui passer l'examen pourtant il n'a pas été endormi très longtemps, mais c'est une sécurité.

mon chien aussi a beaucoup de masses dans le corps ce sont des amas de graisse, est ce que c'est cela pour ton chien ??

en attendant courage, je sais que c'est pas facile, mais on est là aussi pour te soutenir  :Smile:

----------


## fauve

Merci pour vos messages.

Didou, la clinique se situe rue Conchoise à Rouen et moi je suis près de Conches-en-ouche, Le Fresne exactement.
Cassie60, je suis désolé pour ton toutou, c'est tellement injuste qu'ils vivent si peu d'années par rapport à nous, la nature est cruelle et a été vraiment mal conçue. Courage à toi également. :: 

mofo, pour son souffle au coeur, qui reste léger, je continue le traitement au Cibacène/Fortékor, mais ce n'est pas le souffle au coeur qui est à l'origine de ses crises d'étouffement. C'est la tumeur au niveau des poumons qui l'empêche de respirer normalement dans certaines positions. Avec le temps, il risque de s'etouffer de plus en plus et ce très rapidement. Je pourrais le perdre dans quelques semaines...
Les amas de graisse de ton chien augmentent-ils de volume ? Parce que chez lui ça a quadruplé en quelques mois. Donc il rapidement se trouver dans l'incapacité de respirer normalement et là il faudra envisager l'euthanasie.
Je dis tout ça en répétant ce quu j'ai entendu, mais tout cela me dépasse et je n'accepte absolument pas cette situation. 

On croit toujours que notre amour vivra très vieux, parce qu'on le nourrit bien, lui donne beaucoup d'amour, s'en occupe bien... Mais on est complètement impuissant et on ne décide de rien. L'année dernière encore, un véto me disait qu'il avait des analyses sanguines de jeune homme tellement elles étaient bonnes pour un chien âgé. On m'a toujours dit qu'il ne faisait pas du tout son âge, que son coeur battait très bien, qu'il était sportif, etc... J'ai toujours cru qu'il vivrait très vieux, mais depuis quelques jours, j'avais un sacré mauvais pressentiment qu'il allait bientôt me quitter, même si je me disais que j'étais trop supersticieuse. En fin de compte, il risque de finir comme le chien du reportage dont je vous avais parlé. J'imagine pas du tout ma vie sans lui, j'arrive même plus à le regarder et en même temps j'ai besoin de le regarder pour ne jamais oublier son image. Mes 4 ressentent ma peine et sont d'un coup très calmes et tout mieilleux. Rocky reste couché sur moi et est attentif à moi, je pense qu'il est à mille lieux de s'imaginer qu'il va bientôt me quitter pour toujours.

Pour mon RDV mardi, c'est trop bête, j'ai un ami qui habituellement peut venir sortir mes chiens pour le pipi dans le jardin mais manque de pot, il sera en Australie. J'avais pensé à prendre les transports le lundi et dormir sur Rouen, mais là du coup il n'y aura personne pour sortir mes 3 chiennes.  Ca va être dur de trouver un covoit en si peu de temps pour un jour précis et une heure précise, mais on ne sait jamais ! Avec tous les covoits que j'ai fait pour des assoc, si pour une fois c'est moi qui pouvait demandé... Le dernier que j'ai fait n'était pas plus tard qu'hier. J'ai un peu délaissé mes chiens en étant FA + en faisant tous ces covoiturages, maintenant j'arrête et profite de mon bébé jusqu'au bout.
Si jamais, vous connaissez une personne qui serait susceptible de me dépanner soit en sortant mes chiennes dans le jardin sur Conches (département 27 haut-normandie) soit en m'assaurant le covoiturage de Conches jusqu'à Rouen (moyennant finances bien évidemment), merci de me faire signe.

----------


## mofo

oui je pense exactement comme toi fauve ! on s'en occupe, on les nourrit bien et tout et tout ils pètent la forme et du jour au lendemain on découvre un truc et ça se dégrade ensuite de jours en jours. moi aussi ça a fait pareil, à 13 ans, personne ne lui donnait son âge, on faisait encore de bonnes balades, il trotinait bien, aucun souci niveau coeur ou analyse sanguine, et un jour ça s'écroule, pour moi on lui a découvert la paralysie du larynx  et en 2-3 mois et bien il est devenu vieux !!!

on ne peut rien y faire malheureusement, on ne peut pas les garder avec nous toute notre vie, ce qu'il faut se dire c'est qu'ils ont eu une bonne vie par rapport à d'autres, moi c'est pareil un jour ou l'autre ça va devenir catastrophique et je devrais prendre une décision, dans le meilleur des cas car dans le pire des cas il fera une détresse respiratoire et pourra mourir sans que je puisse intervenir.

je ne sais quoi te dire pour te consoler, je crois qu'il n'y a rien à dire en fait.

pour mon lab les masses ont grossis oui mais pas autant que toi, et elles sont placées à des endroits où ça ne "gêne" pas.

alors je le ménage, je fais attention à ce qu'il ne fasse pas trop d'efforts pour pas qu'il soit gêné par sa respiration, c'est la seule chose que je puisse faire, mais ce n'est pas toujours facile.

j'espère que tu pourra trouver quelqu'un qui puisse t'emmener, il n'y a personne qui peut sortir tes chiens pendant ton absence, une voisine ???

----------


## fauve

En derniers recours, oui je demanderais à un voisin (pas les tous proches parce que je suis assez mal vue avec mes chipies qui aboient beaucoup pour monter la garde). Je pense que si j'invite un de mes voisins chez moi avant, pendant que je suis là, mes chiennes pourraient prendre confiance en lui, mais j'ai peur qu'en 2 minutes ça ne suffisent pas. J'ai une chienne qui le modrait sévère aux jambes quand même et après j'aurais plein d'ennuis.
Pas évident, en tout les cas, si je trouvais une personne prête à me les sortir dans le jardin, il faudrait une première rencontre.

Merci pour ton dialogue et ton soutien en tout cas, sache que ça me fait du bien et que je vais en avoir grandement besoin.

----------


## pomku

Bonjour Fauve,

Avant tout, je suis désole pour ton loulou... Mais le lavage bronchoalvéolaire réservera p-être de bonnes surprises ? (infection et non tumeur maligne).  Il faut l'espérer très fort...

Sinon, pour le voyage jusqu'à Rouen, tu devrais demander vite un devis à un service de taxi canin ... 
Et si c'est très cher, je suis certaine que nombre d'entre nous seraient prêt(e)s à t'aider financièrement. 
En tout cas, moi, je suis ok pour participer, à la mesure de mes moyens. J'espère que ma suggestion ne te vexera pas. On est tous logés à la même enseigne : peu de sous, beaucoup de frais pour nos loulous !

Quant à s'occuper des tes autres loulous, je n'ai rien à suggérer, je ne connais pas ton entourage, ta région... Mais si tu as fait des covoiturages et aidé des assos, n'y aurait-il pas un bénévole d'asso pour te rendre ce service ? 

En tout cas, courage et tiens-moi (nous) au courant.

Bisous et papouilles à ton petit prince  ::

----------


## mofo

oui moi je suis d'accord avec pomku, je suis prête à ouvrir mon porte monnaie pour aider !!!

il faut absolument que tu ailles à ton RDV alors on fera un post pour t'aider si tu ne trouves pas d'autre solution !!

allez courage ça va aller !!!!! et comme dit pomku ce n'est peut être que des masses "sans danger" même si elle sont mal placées.

----------


## pomku

Donne-nous des news Fauve, même si je me doute bien que tu es sens dessus dessous...  :Frown:    On voudrait t'aider.

----------


## mofo

je viens de regarder les animaux de la 8, et il y avait un labrador de 13 ans qui avait des difficultés respiratoires, comme toi il y a des masses et finalement au scanner ça n'est pas si grave que ça pourtant le chien était au plus mal.

il va avoir un traitement et un lavage broncho pour enlever les saletés. tu vois il faut garder espoir !!

----------


## fauve

Merci beaucoup les filles, vous êtes de vrais amours ! Quelle solidarité !!
Je préfère ne pas me faire d'illusions car Rocky n'a pas qu'une seule masse, il en a au moins 3 (dont poumon et coeur).
J'ai l'impression aussi qu'il boit plus qu'avant (ça ne présage rien de bon ça).
J'ai finalement trouvé une connaissance qui a accepté de me déposer à Rouen tôt le matin et d'attendre l'après-midi qu'on puisse le récupérer. En espérant que sa voiture puisse réaliser ce long trajet, sinon dans le pire des cas je prendrais un taxi.
C'est vraiment très gentil vos propositions d'aide financière, mais je ne pense pas que j'aurais pu accepter sauf si bien sûr j'étais vraiment dans le rouge. En revanche, si jamais je devrais être amené à dépenser de grosses sommes (si jamais chirurgie il y'aura), j'ouvrirais un post dans le bazar pour vendre des objets.

Merci encore.

----------


## mofo

super Fauve !! donc tu nous tiens  au courant dès que tu as des nouvelles !!! en attendant on croise les doigts car il y a toujours un espoir !!

----------


## pomku

Ouais, tiens-nous au jus. 
Et si tu dois prendre un taxi, renseigne-toi avant car je ne sais pas comment cela se passe dans l'Eure, mais à Paris, il est rare qu'un taxi accepte de te charger avec un chien (même un petit !). 
Faut dire que le taxi parisien, ce n'est pas un modèle de délicatesse et de sympathie (y'a des exceptions bien sûr, mais bon...). 
Remarque, nous autres Parisiens, ne sommes pas non plus des modèles de délicatesse et de sympathie, faut bien le reconnaître (et je suis Parisienne de naissance, mais je ne me voile pas la face !).  Cela dit, je me répète : y'a des exceptions ! (suivez mon regard !)  :: 
Ok je  :: 

Bref, trêve de bêtises, la partie n'est pas jouée. Certes, tu n'es pas à l'abri d'un vilain diagnostic, mais il y a parfois de bonnes surprises. Enfin, je veux le croire. Tant que ton loulou a du plaisir à vivre, faut pas désespérer.

----------


## fauve

Je vous tiens au courant bien sûr. :: 

Pomku, oui je te confirme qu'à la campagne les taxis sont un peu plus cool avec les chiens. Enfin j'ai demandé qu'une fois et ça ne posait pas de problèmes. Ca ne doit pas être le cas pour tous. (Je sais aussi très bien que le parisien n'est pas des plus aimables, c'est pour ça que j'ai quitté cette ville de fous furieux et sans aucun regret !).

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve 
J'ai bien pensé à petit bonhomme aujourd'hui... 
Si tu as le temps, donne-nous des nouvelles de l'examen. ::

----------


## fauve

Merci d'avoir pensé à lui Pomku. :: 

Mauvaise nouvelle ce matin, mon "ami" est bien venu me chercher à l'heure, en avance même. Il a coupé son moteur en m'attendant et une fois dans la voiture, impossible de redémarrer ! On a essayé pendant une heure de la faire démarrer, on a même dérangé un voisin pour qu'il nous recharge la batterie avec des câbles mais rien n'y a fait. J'étais hors de moi. J'ai annulé le RDV à la clinique, c'était déjà bien trop tard pour y aller en taxi (et là je sais qu'il aurait fallu compter environ 300€ pour l'aller-retour dans la journée).

Mais finalement c'était p'tet un signe du destin, j'ai décidé d'aller à Maisons-Alfort (car pas de RDV à Rouen avant 10 jours) même si je pensais qu'il y'aurait au minimum 15 jours d'attente et bien sacré coup de chance j'ai obtenu un RDV pour demain 14h grâce à une personne qui s'est désistée. :Smile:  Et là on va lui faire dans la même anésthésie générale a la fois le scanner et à la fois le lavage broncho alvéolaire donc non seulement ils vont voir toutes les masses qu'il a mais en plus ils pourront en déterminer la nature (les résultats metteront sûrement plusieurs jours à venir).
Donc c'est une bonne chose !

----------


## pomku

Oui, comme tu dis, c'est un mal pour un bien car ils ont tout sur place et ce sont des bons... Tu as trouvé quelqu'un pour t'emmener ? Et pour garder tes autres loulous ? 
Ben je repenserai à petit bonhomme demain à 14 h alors…  ::

----------


## mofo

coucou fauve, 
oui au moins il aura la totale !! moi aussi je croiserai les doigts demain ! ::

----------


## fauve

Merci pour Rocky, le petit bonhomme comme tu dis pomku  :: , c'est mimi.

Comme j'ai RDV seulement à 14h, je peux faire le trajets en car (départ à 7h) + train + métro, et je rentre le soir en train et prendrais un taxi d'Evreux à chez moi (en espérant qu'un taxi accepte Rocky, je prendrais une serviette déjà). Ca va me faire pas mal de temps à attendre sur Paris avec lui, comme il fait froid je me metterais au chaud avec lui dans un café (je ne vois pas d'autres endroits où il serait accepté) et on se baladera, il adore se balader dans Paris parce qu'il peut marquer son territoire partout, le cochon.

Merci à toi aussi pour lui mofo. ::

----------


## cassie60

une enorme pensée pour toi et le ptit bonhomme

 ::

----------


## Jessi

Oh je suis désolée de ne pas avoir vu ton sujet avant!!!
Je sais comme tu y tiens à ton petit Rocky!!
Je croise très très fort les doigts, j'imagine bien ton état :: 
Surtout n'hésite pas, appelle-moi si tu as besoin, ou par msn.
Gros bisous plein de courage ::

----------


## Flo13

Je me joins à vous dans l'attente d'une bonne nouvelle pour ce "petit bonhomme".

----------


## fauve

Merci Jessi  :: , je viens seulement de réussir à télécharger MSN sur mon nouveau pc (enfin plus si nouveau que ça) alors ça fait un bout de temps qu'on n'a pas dialogué toutes les deux. Oui, toi qui me connait bien, tu sais que je parle tout le temps de Rocky et qu'il est ma principale préoccupation. :: 

Voilà une grande journée de passée, on est rentré un peu avant 21h seulement.
Les examens se sont bien passés et il s'est bien réveillé (il est toujours très en forme à ses réveils).
Il n'a finalement pas eu de lavage bronchoalvéolaire (endoscopie en gros) mais à la place deux ponctions, en plus du scanner.
Des bonnes nouvelles, je n'en attendais pas tellement vu la grosse tumeur au poumon observé sur la radio. Il y'a donc des bonnes et des mauvaises nouvelles en fait.

Le scanner confirme une bonne grosse tumeur au poumon gauche. La véto m'a dit que les tumeurs aux poumons étaient à 99% des cas cancéreuses. La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'à priori il y'a des chances que ça s'opère bien, et c'est surtout qu'il n'a pas de métastases dans le corps. C'est cette grosse tumeur qui explique ses "crises d'etouffement" qui ne sont pas très fréquentes quand même. C'est uniquement lorsqu'il est dans une mauvaise position (comme en boule, ou si un autre chien le colle trop, ou si je change de position dans la nuit, ça le compresse). Nempêche que le premier véto que j'avais vu il y'a 11 mois et qui lui avait fait une radio aurait dû voir cette tumeur (puisqu'elle est déjà visible sur la radio, même si plus petite), les autres vétos l'ont vu et lui s'était contenté de me dire "affaissement de la trachée" (quand je pense en plus que j'avais dû insister pour qu'il lui fasse une radio, grâce aux conseils des rescuiens d'ailleurs, car lui pensait que c'était seulement son souffle au coeur, quel crétin !).

Concernant son coeur, il n'y a finalement pas de masse (il avait un peu bougé pendant la radio). Ca c'est un soulagement. Il a donc juste son souffle cardiaque 2/6. Ca reste raisonnable pour un vieux chien.

En revanche, ils ont trouvé une tumeur d'environ 4 cm à la rate ! D'après ce que la véto m'a dit, il y'a 50% de chances pour qu'elle soit maligne, 50% de chances pour qu'elle soit bénine. 20% de chance pour qu'elle soit très agressive et dans ce cas les métastases vont apparaîtrent très vite et il partira tout aussi vite, il peut partir en 3 mois, sûrement même moins. Si par contre elle est maligne mais quand même opérable, on lui retirera la totalité de sa rate, et par la même occasion on retirera sa tumeur au poumon. (Si la tumeur à la rate est trop vilaine, ça serait complètement inutile de retirer celle du poumon puisqu'il sera quoiqu'il en soit condamné).

Niveau analyses sanguines, il a une anémie, donc il faut que je fasses des analyses plus complètes.

J'aurais les résultats de l'analyse des tumeurs la semaine prochaine, y'a plus qu'à espérer que ce soit opérable et qu'il tienne le coup...
Si jamais il est opéré, il ne sera pas nécessaire de faire de la radiothérapie étant donné son grand âge, car même sans rechute il pourrait quand même me quitter par sa belle mort.

Voilà les nouvelles, je n'ai pas envie de tomber de haut alors je préfère me faire à l'idée que c'est la fin et je vais tout faire pour en profiter un max. J'aimerais partir en vacances avec lui et sa copine, ma toute petite chienne Pixie et faire garder mes deux plus grandes, je veux lui faire voir du paysage et me retrouver avec lui sans toute la meute.

----------


## bouba92

Je viens de récuper un york de 10ans qui a un collapsus. Il tousse beaucoup le veto m'a donné des gelules ( 1 le matin et 1 le soir) : broncodillatateur +corticoïde + calmant ( il est trés agité). J'ai commencé le traitement depuis 2 jours, on va voir, pour le mmoment, pas trés efficace, mais c peut-être trop tôt ....Le véto me dit que l'opération ne fonctionne pas vraiment ( il s'agit de mettre des ressorts, je crois). C'est déchirant de l'entendre cracher et tousser toute la journée.

----------


## sylviana

Je suis désolée pour Rocky et toi  :: 
Mais garde espoir car comme tu le dis, il y a aussi du bon  :: 
Et profite à fond de ton p'tit père.

----------


## cassie60

profite à fond du petit bonhomme,tout en gardant espoir meme si il s'avere minime
Nos poilus sont combatifs, plus que nous le genre humain
Mon Loulou disparu ,son probleme cardiaque a été découvert à l age de 10 ans il est parti il avait 19ans 3/4 il y a 15 jours je me croyais preparé ,non il me manque
Beaucoup d'attention  avec une bonne hygiene de vie Mais surtout de l' amour des calins 
je suis de tout coeur avec toi, je croise les doigts pour Rocky

----------


## fauve

> Je viens de récuper un york de 10ans qui a un collapsus. Il tousse beaucoup le veto m'a donné des gelules ( 1 le matin et 1 le soir) : broncodillatateur +corticoïde + calmant ( il est trés agité). J'ai commencé le traitement depuis 2 jours, on va voir, pour le mmoment, pas trés efficace, mais c peut-être trop tôt ....Le véto me dit que l'opération ne fonctionne pas vraiment ( il s'agit de mettre des ressorts, je crois). C'est déchirant de l'entendre cracher et tousser toute la journée.


Bon courage, oui comme tu dis ça fait mal au coeur de les voir comme ça. Bravo de l'avoir pris sous ton aîle et de prendre soin de lui. Malheureusement après c'est la nature qui décide...

Le cas de Rocky est différent, c'est sa tumeur au poumon qui le gêne et provoque ces problèmes respiratoires. Cette nuit il n'a pas arrêté de s'étouffer, alors que normalement ça se limite à une ou deux fois. Je ne sais pas si l'anesthésie et les ponctions peuvent y être pour quelque chose.

----------


## fauve

Merci Sylviana et Cassie, oui j'ai un petit espoir quand même.
Cassie, en effet la disparition de ton chien est très récente, j'imagine ton chagrin. Mais presque 20 ans ! Whaou ! En dehors du fait qu'il était cardiaque ça reste quand même une exception. Chapeau. Courage à toi, ça doit te laisser un grand vide mais il faut se rappeller de tous bons moments passés ensemble et oublier les mauvais.

----------


## pomku

> Cette nuit il n'a pas arrêté de s'étouffer, alors que normalement ça se limite à une ou deux fois. Je ne sais pas si l'anesthésie et les ponctions peuvent y être pour quelque chose.


Moi, je pencherai pour l'anesthésie. Mon Pillow qui ne tousse jamais, n'a pas arrêté juste après son opération de la patte . Il crachait aussi beaucoup de liquide blanc et gluant. J'ai appelé en panique le véto. Il m'a assuré que c'était normal; qu'il "évacuait" le reliquat d'anesthésie. Et effectivement, c'est vite passé. 

Cela dit,  chaque cas étant par essence unique, je serais toi, pour être tranquille (pour autant que tu puisse l'être en ce moment) , je téléphonerai à la véto de MA pour lui demander son avis.
Biz et câlins à ptit bonhomme  ::

----------


## mofo

bon et bien faut croiser les doigts !!!!!   je suis "contente" qu'il y ait de l'espoir et que ça n'est pas désespéré comme le disait les premiers vétos !!!
alors on va prier tout fort pour le petit loulou, et tu nous tiens au courant dès que t'as des nouvelles !!!  ::

----------


## fauve

Pomku, aujourd'hui ça a été mieux par rapport à cette nuit. Je vais voir comment se passe cette nuit (mais je pense que les vétos de Maisons-Alfort ne sont pas joignables, seule la secrétaire répond pour prendre les RDV). Je vais de toute façon prendre RDV avec mon nouveau véto près de chez moi pour un bilan sanguin complet (vu qu'il est anémié. J'espère que ce n'est pas moi qui lui est transmis ça, j'ai tjrs été anémié mais vie très bien avec, non plus sérieusement il faut trouver la raison).

----------


## fauve

> bon et bien faut croiser les doigts !!!!!   je suis "contente" qu'il y ait de l'espoir et que ça n'est pas désespéré comme le disait les premiers vétos !!!
> alors on va prier tout fort pour le petit loulou, et tu nous tiens au courant dès que t'as des nouvelles !!!


Disons que ma dernière véto ne disait pas que c'était désespéré et m'avait donné tous les choix possibles à entreprendre. Comme elle m'avait dit, l'acharnement thérapeutique peut être vu différemment d'une personne à l'autre, c'est pourquoi elle m'avait laissé tous ces choix possibles. Quand je lui avais demandé ce que elle ferait si c'était son chien, elle m'avait répondu qu'elle ne ferait aucun examen et le laisserait tranquille compte tenu de son âge.

Je pense qu'on pense tous différement et que chaque cas est différent. Mon chien est un terrier (et les terriers sont réputés pour être des sacrés costauds) et il a environ au moins 14,5 ans (au max. un an de plus), je pense qu'il peut sans problème supporter ces grosses opérations. En tout cas tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il va finir par s'étouffer de plus en plus si on ne fait rien du tout. On (lui et moi) n'avons pas encore dit notre dernier mot, et tant qu'il y'a de l'espoir, et bien il y'a de la vie !

----------


## fauve

Le gros problème physique qu'il a actuellement est qu'il ne fait plus du tout sa grosse comission.
La tumeur à la rate le gênerait-il ?

----------


## didi2006

J'ai exactement le même problème avec ma YORK la véto. m'a donné du ZYLKEN et sa marche mais pas de suite.
Je te laisse en mp mon n° de portable si besoin de + d'info.

----------


## cassie60

je ne pense pas que cela vient de la rate ,attention il risque l'occlusion n arrangeant pas ses problemes respiratoires  ::  cela peut etre vital pour lui 
essaye  l'huile de paraffine pour qu il puisse evacuer ses selles  ce qui le soulagera 
il faut absolument des "selles" sinon appelle ton veto pour avis et conduite à tenir
bizzzzzzz Marie ; pleins de papouilles ::  au petit bonhomme  ::

----------


## pomku

Coucou !
Comment va le ptit bonhomme ? il a réussi à faire "ce qu'il avait à faire" ? Il tousse moins ?
Des bisous et des papouilles  :Smile:

----------


## fauve

Coucou Pomku,

oui ouf, il a finalement fait hier soir dans le jardin ainsi que cet après-midi en balade.
Il s'étouffe moins que la nuit passée juste après les examens, mais il s'étouffe bien quand même régulièrement dans la nuit... Rien la journée par contre.
Je suis trop impatiente de connaître les résultats. Et s'il est opérable, j'espère avoir une date assez rapidement, j'ai l'impression que ça devient vraiment de plus en plus urgent.

----------


## mofo

c cool que ça revienne en ordre !! mdr, c'était surement l'anesthésie qui a boulversé ton loulou.....   oui vivement que tu saches ce que c'est exactement en espérant que ce n'ai pas grave et que ça puisse s'enlever, car c clair c quand ça appuie sur les poumons que ton loulou est gêné !!!  allez on croise les doigts et on y croit très fort !!!!  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je découvre ce sujet. Sans parler du poumon, mais uniquement en ce qui concerne la rate, on vit très bien sans : on me l'a enlevée il y a près de 20 ans et on avait enlevé celle de mon braque de Weimar en 2009 et il a très bien vécu, il n'est pas parti à cause de ça.

Courage Fauve, ne perds pas espoir avant d'avoir les résultats : à chaque jour suffit sa peine comme on dit ! Profite bien de lui et câline-le beaucoup, essaie qu'il ne ressente pas trop ton angoisse... plus facile à dire qu'à faire, je le sais !

----------


## fauve

Merci Chinooka,

je ne m'étais jamais renseignée sur les fonctions de la rate auparavant. Sans rate, on a donc moins de défenses immunitaires, c'est ça ? Quel est son rôle principal et comment vit-on sans ?

Oui, merci beaucoup, j'essaie de profiter de lui au max, mais je ne peux pas trop le caliner. Si je le prend dans mes bras, je le compresse, donc il s'étouffe, c'est assez atroce mais en gros je ne dois pas trop le toucher.
En dehors de ça, avec l'arthrose qu'il doit avoir, il est devenu tout raide et donc c'est devenu difficile de le prendre dans mes bras.
J'epère de tout coeur qu'il sera opérable, je mise tout dessus.

----------


## didi2006

> J'ai exactement le même problème avec ma YORK la véto. m'a donné du ZYLKEN et sa marche mais pas de suite.
> Je te laisse en mp mon n° de portable si besoin de + d'info.


J'ai été aussi a ARCUEIL à la CLINIQUE DE FREGIS, pour soigné cette toux. Eux aussi on mis au point une opération. C'est une très bonne clinique. Voila.

----------


## mofo

Fauve tu donnes quoi à ton loulou pour l'arthrose ???

----------


## cassie60

comment va le petit bonhomme de rocky?

----------


## fauve

> J'ai été aussi a ARCUEIL à la CLINIQUE DE FREGIS, pour soigné cette toux. Eux aussi on mis au point une opération. C'est une très bonne clinique. Voila.


Du Zylken pour soigner une toux ? C'est un médicament pour traiter l'anxiété normalement.
Elle va subir quelle opération ta york ? Elle a un affaissement de la trachée, c'est ça ?

----------


## fauve

mofo, je lui donne Agilium pour son arthrose.

cassie60, et bien il va bien depuis hier. Cette nuit, je ne l'ai pas entendu, en tout cas ça ne m'a pas réveillé. J'irais chez le véto dès qu'ils auront reçu les résultats. Là, on fera un bilan sanguin complet parce qu'il boit beaucoup aussi.

----------


## Jessi

Fais une grosse caresse à ton loulou de ma part! ::

----------


## fauve

Ca marche Jessi !

Ma véto a reçu les résultats de l'analyse des ponctions et me les a donné par tel en m'expliquant bien.
La grosse tumeur au poumon est donc cancéreuse et assez agressive.
La bonne nouvelle c'est que la tumeur de la rate est à priori bénine ! Je dis à priori car sur les 3 ponctions qu'ils ont faites dessus, c'était 3 fois bénim dans ces endroits là. Elle reste donc à surveiller mais on ne va pas la retirer.
Il a 3 petits nodules dans le foie mais ça ne serait pas des métastases.

Il va donc pouvoir être opéré pour lui retirer cette grosse tumeur au poumon ! ::  J'espère que tout va bien se passer.
J'ai d'abord un rdv pour une consultation obligatoire avant l'opération, mardi prochain. Ils lui feront une prise de sang.

----------


## Flo13

C'est une bonne nouvelle pour la rate.
Et l'opération est une épreuve, mais il sera bien soulagé après.

----------


## mofo

c'est une assez bonne nouvelle FAuve !!!!! vivement qu'ils retirent cette vacherie !!!! allez tu vois le bout du tunnel on y croit !!!!!!

----------


## fauve

Oui on y croit plus jamais ! Mais je reste prudence pour ne pas tomber de haut si quelque chose se passe mal. Le pauvre c'est une grosse opération oui. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il sentira comme douleur à son réveil (ça sera une anesthésie par gazage) et il va se demander pourquoi on lui fait du mal. Ca va être difficile de le laisser au vétérinaire, mais c'est pour son bien !

----------


## pomku

Excellent ! Si la tumeur n'est pas métastasée, son exérèse devrait résoudre le problème... C'est clair qu'il faudra le surveiller après, mais c'est un moindre mal. Reste en effet à savoir si la PDS est bonne. Les anesthésies d'aujourd'hui sont moins hardos qu'avant. Sais-tu combien de temps dure l'opération ?  
Des papouilles à p'tit bonhomme et plein de courage et des bisous à toi.

----------


## fauve

Justement il se sera passé plusieurs semaines entre le scanner et l'opération, il peut y avoir un risque qu'il aura métastasé entre temps ou pas ?
Non je ne sais pas combien de temps ça va durer, je le demanderais à la consultation.
Merci. ::

----------


## mofo

c'est certain que c'est une grosse opération, mais c'est pour son bien comme tu dis
ne t'inquiètes pas pour sa douleur à son réveil, les vétos savent gérer cela il aura le traitement qu'il faut !!!

----------


## pomku

Oui, Mofo a raison, après une opé, les chiens sont complètement shootés, ils parlent avec les éléphants roses ! :: 
De toute façon, il leur est prescrit des antidouleurs. 
Un de mes chiens a été opéré il  y a 4 mois (d'autre chose mais une grosse opé aussi) , il n'a montré aucune douleur particulière... Il a si vite remué sa queue!  :: Mais pendant au moins une journée, il était à l'ouest...  ::   (d'ailleurs c'est un chirurgien de la bande de Maison Alfort qui est venu l'opérer..)

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve,
Comment va le p'tit bonhomme ? Il tousse plus, moins ? Et toi, comment va ?
Biz
Chris

----------


## PAPOUNET

Je suis ce post sans intervenir depuis le début, et je viens d'apprendre pas plus tard qu'hier que mon vieux pod souffre d'un affaisement de la trachée .... Bon il ne s'étouffe pas lui, mais il avait une respiration de plus en plus forte et bizarre quand il est couché et il tousse/crache assez facilement ....

Ben dites moi : "bienvenue au club !" j'aurai franchement préféré un autre club !!!   :: 

Des nouvelles du p'tit loup ???

----------


## fauve

Rocky le p'tit bonhomme va bien, merci  :: . Y'a pas vraiment d'évolution, enfin certes la tumeur ne ferait que grossir si on la laissait, mais bien qu'elle fasse 6 cm de long, il vit encore pas trop mal avec. Aujourd'hui on a marché plus d'1h30 mais à son rhytme bien sûre et non à celui des femelles qui tirent fort pour aller chasser. Il ne va pas vite mais il y'a des jours où il semble beaucoup plus apprécier les balades que d'autres. Dommage qu'il ne parle pas, j'aimerais qu'il me dise s'il prend du plaisir à trottiner où si pour lui c'est une corvée car trop fatiguant. Il me regarde beaucoup pendant la balade (moi aussi d'ailleurs !) comme s'il me souriait.
En tout cas il a toujours autant l'appétit et sa toux/crachat n'a pas augmenté. Toux ce n'est toujours pas le terme mais je ne trouve pas de mot pour décrire ce que ça lui fait, mais je vois bien que c'est très désagréable. Il respire bien fort aussi (comme en ce moment même). J'ai hâte d'avoir une date pour l'opération même si ça me fait peur.

Papounet, comment as-tu sû que ton chien avait un affaissement de la trachée ? Tu as fait une radio suite à ces symptômes ? Faut bien t'assurer que ça ne soit "que" ça et qu'il n'y ait pas une tumeur qui pèse sur la trachée.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Merci pour les nouvelles. Je    les doigts ....


Diagnostique posé simplement à l'auscultation, je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de demander la radio. Mais j'ai posé la question et le véto m'a répondu que s'il y avait quelquechose d'autre, ça se sentirai à la palpation .... Mais je crois que je demanderai la radio la prochaine fois qu'on y va ...

----------


## cassie60

ma chienne qui a un collapsus de la trachée s'est vu en un premier temps à la radio puis confirmé au scanner
il avait fait les examens d'abord pour eliminer une pathologie cardiaque
rocky je croise les doigts pour toi petit bonhomme

----------


## fauve

Oui Papounet, je te conseille de demander une radio (moi j'avais dû insister auprès du 2ème véto de la clinique pour l'avoir). Ca coute pas grand chose et en plus il n'y a pas besoin d'endormir le chien. Une petite tumeur n'est peut-être pas palpable.

----------


## fauve

Le RDV approche, c'est demain matin à 9h.
J'espère qu'ils vont me donner une date rapidement pour l'opération parce que là depuis 3 jours son état s'est dégradé, il s'étouffe beaucoup, notamment la nuit, il ne veut plus tellement être promené et reste toute la journée couché dans son panier devant la cheminée. Il me regarde comme s'il me disait qu'il s'ennuyait mais en même temps je ne sais pas trop quoi lui faire faire; les jouets d'occupation ça dure 2 minutes avec les 4 chiens, les os à macher il ne faut pas trop en donner... Pas évident. Une idée pour le divertir ?

----------


## mofo

coucou fauve, je croise les doigts et je penserai à vous 2 demain !!!!!
mon loulou aussi je trouve que son état se dégrade, il racle sa gorge sans arrêt et a du mal à respirer dès qu'il s'agite un peu.  je pensais qu'avec le froid ça irait mieux, mais pas vraiment  ::

----------


## fauve

Merci mofo.
Fais un bisou de ma part à ton chien. ::  Tu peux encore le promener malgré tout ou il s'étouffe vraiment trop ?

----------


## cassie60

je croise les doigts pour vous 2, fauve
calins à  Rocky ::

----------


## pomku

Bonsoir Fauve et câlin à p'tit bonhomme...
Tu retournes à MA demain ? Ils ne t'ont pas donné de délai entre les exams de demain et l'opé ? Ça va vous faire bcp de déplacements  :Frown:  
Je penserai très fort à vous deux demain :: 
Bisous & papouilles
Chris

----------


## fauve

Merci Cassie  :: .
Coucou Pomku, oui on retourne à MA demain, debout à 4h30 !
Et non ils n'ont pas voulu me donner de RDV pour l'opération, il faut obligatoirement d'abord passer par la consultation, donc j'aurais le RDV demain. Oui ça fait beaucoup de trajet, un copain me dépose à la gare demain à 6h20 puis train et métro pour ensuite rentrer seulement chez moi le soir, ça fait bien long. Le jour de l'opération, il faudra que je trouve une solution pour ne pas lui imposer tous ces trajets et tout ce temps.

----------


## pomku

Sais-tu combien de temps il devra rester hospitalisé après l'opération ? A moins que tu puisses rentrer le jour même avec lui ?

----------


## fauve

Non j'en ai aucune idée, je demanderais demain.

----------


## pomku

Bon, ben on attend de vos nouvelles... Au fait, tu conduis ? Si oui, tu n'as pas qq qui pourrait te prêter une voiture pour les déplacements ? Ce serait plus simple pour toi et ptit bonhomme...

----------


## fauve

Non malheureusement je n'ai pas le permis... Mais je trouverais !

----------


## Flo13

C'est l'heure de la consultation, j'espère que les nouvelles seront bonnes.

----------


## mofo

merci fauve, oui je peux le promener sans problème mais certaines fois je dois faire plus attention. par contre je fais pas 5 km une petite dizaine de minutes le temps qu'il fasse ses besoins et stop !!

bon alors maintenant on attend de tes nouvelles !! enfin du loulou !!

----------


## fauve

Coucou,

je viens vous donner des nouvelles du p'tit bonhomme suite à ma consultation à Maisons-Alfort qui a en fait duré toute la matinée. On est arrivé à 9h pour repatir à 11h45. Je n'avais jamais été dans ce bâtiment "principal" des consultations et j'ai été assez impressionnée, dans le mauvais sens au début car ça fait un peu beaucoup usine. Je pensais être la seule à avoir RDV à cette heure-ci mais en fait non, j'ai vu au moins 5 salles d'attente (!) et rien que dans ma salle d'attente, on était 15 à avoir RDV entre 9 et 10h. Ca a déjà pris presqu'une demi-heure pour accéder à la salle d'attente car avant il faut prendre un ticket pour pouvoir passer à l'accueil (accueil vraiment froid). J'avais peur d'être du coup en retard mais non puisque j'ai beaucoup attendu.
Bon le principal est que je n'ai pas été déçue du tout de la consultation (après que Rocky ait été examiné brièvement par une étudiante) qui a été assez longue. Je n'ai pas rencontré le professeur qui va l'opérer mais une véto très sympatique qui a pris le temps de bien m'expliquer, qui a répondu à mes questions et qui a été très efficace. Elle m'avait au départ donné RDV pour l'opération dans 2 semaines puis elle m'a appellé pour me dire que finalement il pouvait se faire opérer mardi prochain. :Smile:  J'ai vraiment eu l'impression d'avoir affaire à des gens attentionnés qui pensaient à l'animal et non à l'argent en premier (comme malheureusement quelques vétos) et compétents. Il a eu une prise de sang et elle m'a donné les résultats ce soir par téléphone, ouf ils sont suffisament bons pour qu'il soit opérable !
C'est donc une bien grosse opération qui l'attend. Naïvement il y'a quelques jours je pensais que je le récupererais le soir même, mais non pas du tout, je dois en fait le déposer lundi matin pour qu'il voye un cardiologue et ait à nouveau une prise de sang pour être opéré le mardi. Puis, ils le garderont environ 5 jours, du fait que c'est une opération extrèmement douloureuse  ::  et qu'ils devront fréquemment le soulager (avec un produit encore plus fort que la morphine).
Il y'a bien évidemment des risques lors de l'opération ainsi que dans les jours qui suivent l'opération qu'il ne survive pas. Cette opération semble quand même valoir le coup d'être tentée, même si on m'a prévenu que ça ne guérira certainement pas son cancer, ça le soulagera énormément. La tumeur peut en effet grossir lentement au début puis ensuite prendre de l'ampleur très rapidement et j'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'il est en train de se passer (il respire fort en permanence maintenant). 
J'aurais le droit de venir le voir pendant son hospitalisation alors j'irais le voir tous les jours. Je vais essayer de faire garder mes 2 plus grandes chiennes et de prendre ma petite avec moi pour rester sur place à proximité, je dois organiser ça très rapidement. Je vais les recontacter pour savoir combien de temps je pourrais le voir par jour, si je dois lui amener ses croquettes... 
On n'a été que très rarement séparé en 13 ans et demi alors j'angoisse énormément de le laisser et de le savoir enfermé dans une cage. Il est greffé à moi, toujours au contact de ma peau donc je ne sais pas comment il va se comporter.

Voilà les nouvelles, ça va être dur de trouver le sommeil pendant ses jours à venir, j'ai une boule au ventre...

----------


## Flo13

C'est une bonne chose qu'il puisse être opéré si rapidement.
Durant les 5 jours suivant l'opération, je pense qu'il sera fatigué et dormira beaucoup. Ca passera vite.

----------


## fauve

> C'est une bonne chose qu'il puisse être opéré si rapidement.
> Durant les 5 jours suivant l'opération, je pense qu'il sera fatigué et dormira beaucoup. Ca passera vite.


Tu as raison ;-) , il n'aura peut-être pas le temps de trop angoisser, surtout avec les médicaments qui vont un peu le shooter j'imagine, enfin j'espère.

----------


## Chinooka

> C'est une bonne chose qu'il puisse être opéré si rapidement.
> *Durant les 5 jours suivant l'opération, je pense qu'il sera fatigué et dormira beaucoup. Ca passera vite.*


+ 1. Ne t'inquiète pas trop, quand j'ai dû laisser mon braque de Weimar en hospitalisation après une grosse opération, j'étais un peu affolée parce qu'il était toujours scotché à moi mais finalement, ça s'est très bien passé. Pour ma part, après en avoir parlé avec le véto/chirurgien, j'avais décidé de ne pas aller le voir pour ne pas le perturber... mais je téléphonais plusieurs fois par jour pour avoir des nouvelles : ils ont été ravis quand je suis allée rechercher mon p'tit monstre parce que je laissais la ligne téléphonique libre  ::   J'exagère un peu, je téléphonais le matin et le soir !!! Ils étaient surtout ravis de le voir partir parce que le p'tit monstre avait récupéré ses forces et le faisait savoir à la terre entière : je l'entendais brailler jusque dans le téléphone  ::  

Ca ira !!! Courage à toi et à lui  ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

Je pense très fort à vous deux. J'espère qu'on aura de bonnes nouvelles très vite !
Bon courage

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve,

Ce qui est certain, c'est que tu angoisserais sans nul doute bien plus que lui...  :Frown:   Il va être shooté et va roupiller un max pour se requinquer. Et ce n'est pas plus mal ! Il ne verra pas le temps passer. 

Rassure-toi, ils sont aux taquets à MA. Il sera entre de bonnes mains. Et Chinooka n'a pas tort. Aller le voir, cela risque peut-être de le perturber. Il va se dire "On rentre ?" et en fait non, pas de suite. Enfin, tu feras comme tu voudras bien sûr, mais demande p-être aux vétos ce qu'ils en pensent et comment réagissent les chiens dans ces cas précis. 

En tout cas, c'est bien qu'il soit opérable. Cela signifie que rien n'est perdu  :Smile:  Et il sera soulagé et respirera mieux. C'est un mauvais moment à passer, pour vous deux. C'est moche, mais nécessaire... 

Et je me doute que tu flippes. Quand je vois comment j'ai flippé quand Pillow s'est fait opérer en mai (et ce n'était qu'une journée !), je compatis. Mais quand je  le vois aujourd'hui mon bébé, il n'a plus mal, il se déplace aisément, ça valait le coup de flipper comme une malade (lui, il n'a pas flippé il était total défoncé !!! Junk dog !  ::  ::  )

Bisous et mille papouilles à p'tit bonhomme  ::   ::

----------


## cassie60

coucou fauve les choses principales ont ete dites MA je connais 
je croise les doigts pour toi et le petit homme
j habite l'oise je ne peux que t offrir ma maison avec ma meute pour te reposer si ok je te donne mes coordonnées
bizzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## fauve

Merci bcp pour votre soutien et vos conseils, ça me soulage un peu et me déculpabilise un peu aussi. Je culpabilise beaucoup de lui infliger cette grosse opération et cette douleur, alors qu'il n'ait pas garantie que ça va lui rallonger sa vie. Ma soeur me le reproche et a toujours trouvé que j'en faisais trop pour lui, mais on ne voit vraiment pas les choses de la même façon concernant notre chien.
Chinooka et Pomku, vous avez sans doute raison pour vos chiens, mais moi je ne me sens pas capable de le laisser en cage sans le voir pendant une semaine, ce n'est pas concevable du tout. Il se sentirait seul et abandonné et j'aurais également l'impression de tirer un trait sur lui avant l'heure. C'est un chien anxieux qui a besoin d'un minimum de mouvement dans le foyer donc là même avec les médicaments je sais qu'il va vouloir fouiner partout. Comme il y'a aussi un risque qu'il parte dans les jours qui suivent son opération (en gros problème de ventilation du poumon, ils vont quand même lui retirer une partie du poumon), je m'en voudrais à mort de ne pas l'avoir vu après cette opération et de l'avoir laissé mourir dans sa cage.

Cassie c'est vraiment adorable de ta part mais je pense que l'oise est aussi éloignée que mon département, l'eure, par rapport à Maisons-Alfort. Je pense loger à l'hôtel (style chaîne premier prix) avec ma chienne Pixie pendant qqs jours, à proximité. J'étudie ça et j'attend une réponse d'une ancienne nounou pour prendre mes deux grandes. ::

----------


## mofo

coucou fauve,

c sur que ça doit être flippant pour toi, surtout de le laisser pendant 5 jours, mais les vétos et assistantes vont s'occuper de lui et le voir régulièrement, il sera entre de bonnes mains, par contre c'est vrai tu devrais demander au véto si tu peux lui rendre visite car il va penser en te voyant qu'il va repartir avec toi. Après tu verra sur place, s'il s'agite trop en te voyant et que ce n'est pas recommandé pour lui il faudra peut être que tu le laisses se reposer et reprendre des forces tranquillement. tu pourra te rattraper quand il rentrera chez toi !!!

Ah oui quand on aime on en fait jamais trop pour nos loulous !!!!!

----------


## Flo13

Tu n'as aucune raison de culpabiliser de le faire opérer: il n'y a pas d'autre alternative pour lui sauver la vie. Au contraire, tu lui offres la seule possibilité de continuer sa vie sans souffrir.

----------


## r'is27

Courage à toi Fauve ne culpabilise pas, c'est la seule solution pour que ton loulou continue à vivre confortablement sans souffrir.

En attente de bonnes nouvelles mardi, caresses à ton petit loulou

----------


## Jessi

Ah dommage que je ne sois plus à Aulnay j'aurai pu t'héberger là impossible dans mon F2 :: 
Tiens-moi au courant pour ton loulou surtout!

----------


## fauve

Dîtes, est-ce-que vous savez si je dois leur laisser ses croquettes ou pas ? Il sera alimenté normalement le lendemain de l'opération j'imagine ?

Je le dépose demain matin.

----------


## Chinooka

Il a des croquettes très spéciales ? Sinon la clinique fournira les croquettes, ça s'était passé comme ça pour mes opérés.

Courage pour demain  ::

----------


## fauve

Non juste des croquettes Mature + de 12 ans RC, mais il peut s'en passer. Je me disais juste que vu la grosse opération, il fallait peut-être éviter le changement de nourriture "brutale".
Il y'a une autre question aussi que je me pose. Comment va t'il faire ses besoins les heures suivant les opérations ? J'imagine qu'il ne pourra pas marcher tout de suite. Et dans les jours qui suivent, je pense qu'il aura beaucoup de mal à faire sa grosse comission comme ça en 2 minutes de marche. Ca risque d'être gênant s'il garde tout ça en lui.
Bon j'ai pas mal de questions à leur poser demain matin en fait ! Je n'avais pas pensé à tout ça la dernière fois.
Merci Chinooka.

----------


## Chinooka

Ne t'inquiète pas trop : les animaux récupèrent beaucoup plus vite que nous, les assistantes et même les vétos veillent à sortir les opérés et prennent le temps qu'il faut, ils surveillent si l'animal mange/boit ou pas, etc. En tout cas, ça se passe comme ça dans la clinique où mes deux garçons ont été opérés.

Je te comprends, c'est angoissant et c'est un sale moment à passer mais ça ira.

----------


## mofo

tu peux prendre ses croquettes habituelles, ça lui évitera d'être perturbé avec le changement d'alimentation !!  on pense à toi demain et surtout mardi  :: 
ne t'inquiètes pas pour ses besoins etc, comme le dit chinooka les assistantes vétérinaires vont bien s'en occuper !!!!

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve,
T'inquiète, ils ont l'habitude. En plus, après une anesthésie, en général, le chien n'a pas spécialement besoin de faire ses besoins justement !   Ça revient le lendemain. 
Je pense très fort à petit bonhomme demain. Ils l'opèrent vers quelle heure ? Tu as trouvé une soluce pour te loger près de MA ?  
Bisousssssssssssss :: 
Chris

----------


## fauve

D'accord merci pour vos conseils.
Pomku, il ne se fait opérer que le mardi, le matin je pense.
Je vais finalement faire des allers-retours en train, ça évitera de faire garder mes chiennes.
Bisous et à bientôt. ::

----------


## fauve

Et voilà, on y arrive déjà... Il se fait opérer cet après-midi. Il va ensuite rester 24h en réanimation sous perfusion pour lui injecter de la morphine. J'attend de leurs nouvelles en début de soirée pour qu'ils me disent s'il a supporté l'opération, ils vont le ventiler artificiellement, il faut qu'il soit fort.

----------


## cassie60

je pense au petit bonhomme et croise au maximum les doigts
je ne t'oublie pas Fauve, je connais l angoisse lorsque nous devons laisser un ami poilu les heures deviennent longues
Ne t'inquiete pas les loulous sont tres bien pris en charge de plus il recupére plus vite que le soi disant etre humain
courage et  ::

----------


## pomku

> je pense au petit bonhomme et croise au maximum les doigts
> je ne t'oublie pas Fauve, je connais l angoisse lorsque nous devons laisser un ami poilu les heures deviennent longues
> Ne t'inquiete pas les loulous sont tres bien pris en charge de plus il recupére plus vite que le soi disant etre humain
> courage et


+1

Moi aussi je suis avec P'tit bonhomme et je pense à toi  Fauve.. 
Avec toutes ces ondes positives qu'on t'envoie et qu'on lui  envoie toutes autant qu'on est ici, tu vas récupérer un loulou  qui fait micro-ondes en option  ::   (ok, je  :: )  :Smile: 

Bisouuuuuuuus

----------


## Flo13

Sois fort petit! Tout ira mieux dans quelques jours.

----------


## Chinooka

Mille pensées pour toi et ton petit  ::

----------


## r'is27

une grosse pensée à toi et surtout à ton petit loulou,

----------


## mofo

moi aussi je pense très fort au ptit bonhomme !!  donnes nous des nouvelles dès que tu en as !!

----------


## fauve

Merci à vous toutes, vos messages me font chaud au coeur.
L'opération s'est bien passée sans complications. Ils lui ont retiré la grosse tumeur et la moitié du poumon gauche.
La véto, qui est très gentille et qui m'a téléphoné plusieurs fois en prenant le temps de répondre à toutes mes questions (même si j'en ai oublié !), m'a dit qu'il y'avait maintenant un risque de décès pendant 48h. C'est bien qu'elle reste prudente. Là il est en soins intensifs sous surveillance avec tous plein de tuyaux, je ne pourrais le voir qu'à partir de jeudi.

----------


## pomku

Bon, chaque chose en son temps. 
Déjà que l'opé se soit bien passée et sans complication, c'est un excellente nouvelle !!! 
 Maintenant, faut attendre. 
Dis-toi une chose, ptit bonhomme est dans les choux, il ne calcule rien, il n'est pas triste. 
Là, c'est toi qui dois être forte, et tenir les deux jours qui viennent  sans te ronger les ongles jusqu'aux poignets... 
Sinon, comment pourras-tu le papouiller après ?  ::  ::  
Avoir confiance en ceux qui le soignent, c'est énorme. Il est surveillé, protégé, et on l'aime toutes le ptit bonhomme  :: ! 
On ressort les ondes positives  :Smile: 
Bisoussssssss :: 
Chris

----------


## PAPOUNET

*JE*  *TRES FORT ...*

----------


## Flo13

Pomku a tout dit, et très bien. Une grande étape vient d'être franchie, c'est un bon point.
Maintenant il vous faut du repos à tous les deux.

----------


## fauve

Je viens de téléphoner pour avoir des nouvelles (la véto m'avait dit qu'ils me téléphoneraient tous les matins mais là non). Malheureusement Pomku si, il semble bien se rendre compte des choses, il est stressé et souffre beaucoup. On m'avait dit qu'il ne souffrirait pas avec les antalgiques (qui sont au-dessus de la morphine) ! Ils sont obligés de donner une dose plus forte que la normale mais lorsqu'ils l'injectent dans le drain, c'est irritant et là il se met à hurler pendant plusieurs minutes, pareil lorsqu'ils touchent la plaie. C'est un chien qui ne se plaint jamais, il est vraiment pas douillet alors c'est que là il souffre vraiment. Ils me disent que c'est une opération très douloureuse donc que c'est normal mais pourquoi m'avoir dit dans ce cas qu'il ne souffrirait pas avec les antalgiques ?

Il ne mange presque pas. Je vais le voir demain.

Son cancer ne guérira pas pour autant, si ça se trouve il va décéder dans quelques mois (s'il survit pendant encore les prochaines 48h), je crois que j'ai été un peu égoïste en choisissant la chirurgie. C'est une opération trop lourde et douloureuse pour un chien de cet âge là. J'aurais dû écouter ma véto qui m'avait dit que si ça avait été son chien, elle l'aurait laissé tranquille.
Maintenant c'est fait mais si des tumeurs se redéveloppent rapidement je ne ferais rien. Il faut que je vois avec eux lorsque je le récupérerais s'ils me conseillent la radiothérapie ou chimiothérapie (je ne connais pas la différence), je ne sais pas du tout comment ça se passe et au début on m'a dit qu'il n'y en aurait pas besoin à son âge (ma véto + la véto du scanner) et maintenant la véto de sa chirurgie me dit que si.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Quel calvaire tu dois subir ma pauvre Fauve .... et pauvre loulou aussi ...
C'est si dur de savoir si on prends la bonne décision ... tu n'as rien à te reprocher, quand on fait des erreurs on ne le fait pas exprès ...
Tu as fait ce qui te semblait le mieux pour lui. Je n'ai pas d'expérience dans ce domaine, je ne sais pas la meilleure chose à faire, peut être qu'ici il y a des gens qui ont un avis ?

Courage à vous deux, il faut te dire que peut être la souffrance qu'il endure en ce moment vaut le coup si son espérance de vie est bonne. On ne peut pas savoir d'avance combien de temps il lui reste, quelques fois, il y a de bonnes surprises !

----------


## Chinooka

D'accord avec tout ce que dit Papounet. Pour ma part je ne ferais pas faire une opération lourde à un vieux chien mais on fait aussi confiance aux vétos qui ont fait des études et qui savent mieux que nous.

Pour ou contre la radio et/ou chimio... difficile à dire mais je pense que si j'avais un toutou dans ce cas, je le laisserais terminer sa vie tranquille avec des soins palliatifs pour qu'il ne souffre pas. Mais un cas n'est pas l'autre et je ne suis pas véto. Il faut penser au confort de vie d'un p'tit vieux avant tout, je ne sais pas comment réagissent les chiens à ces traitements lourds mais quand on voit chez les humains... il faut bien réfléchir.

Ca n'a rien à voir mais ma Tantine qui vivait chez moi (plus jeune soeur de Maman) a eu un cancer très avancé (elle ne s'était jamais plainte de rien), l'opération était impossible. Je n'ai pas eu mon mot à dire mais ils lui ont fait la chimio/rayons alors qu'il n'y avait aucun espoir de guérison... non seulement elle a décliné très vite (elle est partie en moins de quatre semaines) mais surtout elle a beaucoup souffert : cela valait-il vraiment le coup de lui imposer tout ça ??? au lieu de lui soulager ses souffrances avec ce qu'il fallait et la laisser terminer sa vie en douceur à la maison et pas à l'hôpital ??? Pour moi, en tout cas je sais ce que je ferais et ce que je ne ferais pas après cette expérience très douloureuse !!!

Courage Fauve, c'est dur ce que vous vivez lui et toi  ::

----------


## pomku

Bonjour Fauve,

Avant tout, je pense à vous deux très fort.

Tu n'as rien à te reprocher. Si les vétos de MA t'ont conseillé l'opération (après avoir fait tous les examens nécessaires), c'est très certainement parce qu'ils estiment que l'ablation de la tumeur pourra prolonger la vie de p'tit bonhomme, et dans de bonnes conditions. 

Il a mal, j'aurais mal aussi à sa place. Mais à chaque heure qui passe, il a certainement moins mal. Ce n'est pas une petite intervention. Je sais que c'est ignoble d'y penser, mais pense aussi que s'il souffre quand on lui injecte les médocs, ces derniers endorment la douleur. 

Le risque des 48 heures est là, on le sait, mais au-delà, il se peut très bien que sa vie soit plus longue et plus agréable (faut pas rêver, sans l'opération, avec une telle tumeur, il ne lui restait pas longtemps à vivre. Et dans quelles conditions ? A suffoquer de plus en plus ?) .

La chimio, ce sont des injections de médocs dont le but est de tuer les cellules cancéreuses. Ne te fie pas aux chimios humaines et à leurs effets secondaires.
 Pour le chien, les dosages sont plus light et la majorité l'encaisse bien. Il y a des précautions à prendre pour toi en cas de chimio (notamment de pas être en contact avec le pipi-popo post chimio). 

La radiothérapie se ont des rayons qui détruisent les cellules cancereuses. Mais, à ma connaissance, pour faire des séances de radiothérapie chez le chien, il faut faire des anesthésies générales. A vérifier.

Il y a un post ici qui parle du lymphome chez le chien (un autre type de cancer). Lymphome chez le chien

Tu devrais te rapprocher des personnes qui ont écrit ici, elles pourront t'éclairer et t'aider un peu. 

Je vous embrasse tous les deux très fort, et n'hésite pas à venir ici vider ton sac. Toi aussi tu as besoin d'être soulagée.

Bisous  ::

----------


## fauve

Pas évident Chinooka en effet, s'il n'y avait aucun espoir, les médecins (sans critiquer) n'ont pas été très fûté de lui faire subir ça au lieu de la laisser profiter de sa famille et de la vie tout simplement tranquillement chez elle.
Les médecins et vétérinaires ont aussi des avis différents (ce qui est normal, tout le monde a sa façon de penser) donc après c'est dur de prendre une décision nous-même, surtout quand on ne connait rien au sujet.
Moi ce qui me faisait peur, c'est que la tumeur grossisse encore et ce très rapidement (comme ma véto m'avait dit, ça peut grossir lentement au début puis très rapidement d'un coup). A Maisons-Alfort, ils m'ont dit qu'elle était énorme.
On ne peut rien prévoir c'est énervant, y'a plus qu'à espérer que cette opération lui aura été bien bénéfique.

----------


## Flo13

Je suis désolée qu'il souffre autant  ::  et souhaite que cela s'améliore bien vite. 
C'est terrible de savoir un être qu'on aime en souffrance.
Mais n'oublie pas que cette opération peut lui sauver la vie.

----------


## cassie60

ne te reproche rien,
petit bonhomme vient d 'etre opéré d'une operation lourde donc anesthesie+++++++Certains se reveillent "notre jargon medical("Animaux comme humainstres bien d'autres ont le reveil plus difficile (ex ma chienne prunelle elle hurlait au debut ce n etait pas de la souffrance mais simplement une reaction à l'elimination des drogues )
Puis il faut trouver le bon dosage pour les antalgiques De Plus il est porteur d'un drain en aspiration son petit corps doit s'habituer à ce "truc"
de nouvelles tetes qui viennent pour lui l 'agresser, un nouvel environnement Ou est ma moman?? stress+++
il faut passer le cap des 48 heurres 
Prunelle du a son meningiome apres l'operation faite à M A(age 7 ans) a eu de la chimio pendant 3 semaines tout c'est tres bien passée pendant l hospitalisation a part l ennui de ne pas etre avec ses copains et avec nous
Elle a aujourdhui 9 ans va tres bien plus de crise d'epilepsie ni de souffrance Sinon Prunelle serait decedée plus rapidement
En tant que maitre tu te poses toujours la question d 'avoir bien ou mal fait Sache que ton loulou ne t en voudra pas tu l as fait par amour nos poilus le sentent bien Je t ai dis que les heures vont défiler lentement avec de l'angoisse++++ Mais ne regrette rien Rocky va trouver la force surtout ne baisse pas les bras car il va puiser au fond de toi tout ton amour 
Les Vetos connaissent leur boulot accorde leur ta confiance

Courage fauve Bizzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## PAPOUNET

Oui Cassie a raison : les loulous sentent les ondes qu'on émet ... c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire, j'en ai bien conscience, mais essaie de te débarrasser de tes mauvaises pensées et de tes craintes, essaie d'aplanir tout ce négatif, plus il te sentira détendue, plus ça l'aidera ...
Essaie de le visualiser plein de vie entrain de courir dans les prés après les mouches ou les abeilles, sautant au dessus des herbes tout joyeux ...

En tout cas moi, je ne pourrais pas supporter d'entendre mon chien hurler comme ça, je deviendrais folle, et c'est pas une image !!!
C'est facile tu vois de donner des conseils tant qu'on a pas à les appliquer !!

----------


## borneo

> Je viens de téléphoner pour avoir des nouvelles (la véto m'avait dit qu'ils me téléphoneraient tous les matins mais là non). Malheureusement Pomku si, il semble bien se rendre compte des choses, il est stressé et souffre beaucoup. On m'avait dit qu'il ne souffrirait pas avec les antalgiques (qui sont au-dessus de la morphine) ! Ils sont obligés de donner une dose plus forte que la normale mais lorsqu'ils l'injectent dans le drain, c'est irritant et là il se met à hurler pendant plusieurs minutes, pareil lorsqu'ils touchent la plaie. C'est un chien qui ne se plaint jamais, il est vraiment pas douillet alors c'est que là il souffre vraiment. Ils me disent que c'est une opération très douloureuse donc que c'est normal mais pourquoi m'avoir dit dans ce cas qu'il ne souffrirait pas avec les antalgiques ?
> 
> Il ne mange presque pas. Je vais le voir demain.


Ils sont nuls de te dire ça... qu'est-ce que ça change que tu saches qu'il souffre ?

----------


## mofo

> Ils sont nuls de te dire ça... qu'est-ce que ça change que tu saches qu'il souffre ?


exactement, en même temps je pense aussi que plus le temps passe et plus les médicaments font effet et moins il aura mal, et oui tu as pris le risque de l'opération mais si ça améliore sa vie et bien tu as gagné !!!  si tu n'avais pas fait faire l'opération tu aurais aussi regretté, dans ces cas là c'est dur de prendre une décision.

Comment vas le loulou ce soir ??

courage tout le monde pense à toi et à lui et on envoie de bonnes ondes de guérison !!!!

----------


## fauve

Merci les filles pour votre soutien, vous êtes toutes aussi adorables les unes que les autres. Pomku, tu as le don pour donner le sourire à tout le monde quoiqu'il en soit ! Vous êtes toutes très sensibles et vous vous sentez concernées. On est là pour se soutenir entre nous dans ces moments là.

J'ai eu un appel ce soir (je pense d'un étudiant), ils devaient me rappellaient en cas de problème grave, et comme j'avais déjà tel l'après-midi, quand j'ai vu leur numéro me sonner, j'ai cru que c'était fini. Finalement non, cet étudiant ne savait pas que j'avais déjà tel cet am.
Je ne suis pas croyante, je suis très supersticieuse, et il faut prier pour Rocky. SVP on prie encore pouur 48h pour l'état de Rocky. (il peut avoir des hémoringies).

----------


## delph68

Comment va t-il aujourd'hui ?

----------


## r'is27

Beaucoup de courage Fauve, et pleins d'ondes positives à ton petit loulou

----------


## sylviana

Des nouvelles?

----------


## pomku

Je crois bien que Fauve allait voir son petit bonhomme aujourd'hui à MA. Elle n'est peut-être pas encore rentrée ?

----------


## pomku

Alors ? Ça va ?

----------


## fauve

J'ai pu le voir hier midi oui. Mais je ne suis pas restée longtemps et ne retournerais pas le voir avant sa sortie, du fait que malgré ce qu'on m'avait dit au tel, les clients n'ont pas le droit de rester auprès de leur chien dans la salle des soins intensifs et qu'il souffre tellement qu'il est mieux avec sa perfusion où on lui injecte en permanence des antalgiques et où il peut se coucher.
J'ai été choquée de le voir comme ça, il semble avoir vieilli de 5 ans d'un coup. Il était dans un état lamentable, pitoyable... Ils me l'ont amené dans le couloir (juste avec le cordon de sa colerette, car ils n'avaient pas de laisse à me prêter), il ne m'a pas reconnu tout de suite, il s'est simplement vidé de sa vessie (je me demande vraiment à quand remontait la dernière fois que le jeune homme qui l'avait à sa charge l'avait sorti !). Puis il s'est mit à gémir de douleur en permanence et à s'étrangler tout en même temps. Ils ne lui nettoient pas ses yeux, du coup ils sont tous plein de pus. Il tient difficilement son train arrière et est tout courbé, il ne tient pas debout sans bouger il recule en arrière. Très dur de le voir comme ça, avec son catétère dans le dos, des gros pansements partout, rasé sur une bonne prtie du corps, avec sa colerette et surtout cette apparence de mort-vivant tant il paraît vieilli. Je suis sortie avec lui 5 minutes dehors juste en bas, il a nouveau fait deux gros pipis et a fini par accepter de prendre ma friandise mais il n'a pas réussi à la croquer et tout est tombé par terre, après il n'en voulait plus. Il s'est assis tout en tremblant de toutes ses forces, m'a regardé tout en gémissant et il ne pouvait plus avancer ! Je l'ai remonté et au revoir, il souffrait trop sans sa perfusion.
Il n'a pas arrêté de s'étrangler pendant le temps que je l'ai vu et on n'a pas su m'expliquer pourquoi (le but recherché était justement l'inverse).
Je n'arrive pas à les joindre aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas de ses nouvelles.
Maintenant, je n'ai plus aucun doute, si c'était à refaire, je ne lui ferais absolument pas subir cette opération à un âge aussi avancé. J'aurais préféré le voir partir dans deux mois mais sans avoir connu toute cette souffrance physique et morale, plutôt que dans le voir partir dans 6 mois, 9 mois, 1 an... mais en ayant subi cette torture.

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense à vous deux  ::

----------


## borneo

Je continue à croiser les doigts pour ton loulou.

----------


## pomku

Ça fait mal.
Tu le récupères quand ?
Que disent les vétos sur l'évolution post op ? (si tu n'as pas envie de répondre, je comprendrais...)
Je pense fort à vous deux.
Bisous

----------


## gamba

Le pauvre  :: 
Bon courage fauve.

----------


## fauve

J'espère pouvoir le récupérer lundi.
Les vétos ne disent rien puisque je n'ai aucun contact avec eux. 
Vraiment je suis déçue de cet établissement, c'est qu'une usine. C'est juste bien pratique lorsqu'on a besoin d'un examen où il y'a besoin de grosses machines performantes.

----------


## borneo

Il sera tellement content de rentrer à la maison....  ::

----------


## Poska

Je n'intervenais pas car je n'avais aucune aide à apporter, mais je pense fort à Rocky et à toi Fauve.
J'espère de tout coeur qu'il va reprendre des forces et que l'opération ne sera pas vaine. Bon courage à vous deux  ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

ça fait très mal à entendre, et encore plus à vivre sans aucun doute ...

Je vous plains de tout mon coeur tous les deux. Je ne peux faire que ça malheureusement ... Si seulement j'avais une baguette magique ...

J'espère lire des choses plus gaies très vite ... As tu quelqu'un près de toi pour te changer les idées ?

----------


## Houitie

oh fauve je suis tellement désolée, je n'avais pas suivi ton post.  :: 
Je croise tres fort les doigts pour ton petit bonhomme, ne te culpabilise pas, tu as tout fait pour lui, pour le mieux. Je suis sure qu'il aura de longs mois aupres de toi, très heureux. 
Courage et je vais suivre l'évolution de la guérison de ce petit bout.

----------


## éliz

courage fauve, et plein d'ondes positives à rocky

----------


## Flo13

Ben zut alors! C'est vraiment dur dur. Mais le délai de 48 heures est passé, ça veut donc dire qu'il a supporté l'opération et qu'il va vivre.
Peut-être qu'on ne lui nettoie pas les yeux pour le laisser tranquille. Et pour le pipi, on évite sans doute de le faire bouger.
Il faut insister pour voir les vétos, c'est la moindre des choses qu'ils te tiennent au courant de l'intervention et de ses suites. Et surtout qu'ils se penchent sur la question: pourquoi s'étrangle-t-il? Peut-être a-t-il gardé cette habitude......

Comment sera gérée la douleur quand il sera rentré chez toi? Avec des cachets?

Je pense bien à vous deux.

----------


## r'is27

Très peinée de vous lire, beaucoup de courage à vous, j'espère lire de meilleurs nouvelles très vite

----------


## pomku

Flo 13 a raison, les 48 heures sont passées... 

Hier, cela faisait à peine deux jours qu'il avait été opéré. C'est une opé lourde, il faut du temps pour que Ptit bonhomme se requinque.
Ce qui nous paraît spectaculaire à nous (car nous ne sommes pas des pros)  semble parfois peu inquiétant pour les vétos. Et c'est pareil pour les médecins avec les patients : il est arrivé que je voie ma mère à l'hôpital, dans un état qui à mes yeux était catastrophique (car je ne reconnaissais plus ma mère), état qui, pour les médecins, vu de leur fenêtre de médecins, était "normal", "stable" "pas inquiétant" 
Et au final, qq jours plus tard, ma mère allait mieux, et redevenait ma môman  :: !

La communication avec la "famille" (là, je parle autant pour les médecins que pour le corps vétérinaire) ne paraît pas une priorité en France. C'est très dommage. Et je dis "famille" car nos loulous sont membres de la famille selon moi. Et pas que pour moi (ici en tout cas, qu'on m'arrête si je me trompe !)

Maintenant, je ne sais pas comment tu fais ! Je t'admire même ! Moi, je serais du genre à appeler toutes les deux minutes, à leur pourrir la vie au téléphone ou en live pour savoir comment va mon chien ! 
(je faisais pareil avec  ma mère. Je me suis fais blacklister d'un bon nombre d'hostos parisiens d'ailleurs. Mais ça, je m'en fous !)   La "chieuse" dans toute sa splendeur ! Je ne suis définitivement pas un bon exemple

N'hésite pas à faire appel à nous, nous sommes là.

Bisouuuuuuus

----------


## PAPOUNET

Pomku, serons nous la main entre "chieuses" professionnelles !! lol !!!
Je suis pas mal dans mon genre aussi !! Je ne "lâche" jamais RIEN ..... 

C'est vrai que j'ai l'impression que le corps médical (vétos ou toubibs) ne se mettent pas à la place des gens, malades ou famille ... Moi je serai plutôt du genre à les attraper par le col !!!! mais faut pas le faire ! ça n'avance à rien !

----------


## pomku

> Pomku, serons nous la main entre "chieuses" professionnelles !! lol !!!
> Je suis pas mal dans mon genre aussi !! Je ne "lâche" jamais RIEN ..... 
> 
> C'est vrai que j'ai l'impression que le corps médical (vétos ou toubibs) ne se mettent pas à la place des gens, malades ou famille ... Moi je serai plutôt du genre à les attraper par le col !!!! mais faut pas le faire ! ça n'avance à rien !


Eh bien écoute Papounet, dès que nous aurons de meilleures nouvelles du ptit bonhomme, je te propose de former un club  ::  
Mais  tu as raison, "faut pas le faire" (moi, c'est pire, j'ai même failli  frapper qq médecins. Je précise, je mesure 1m62 les bras levés. C'est  ridicule !) Je suis super calme, mais faut pas toucher un cheveu ou un  poil de qui j'aime car là, je montre les dents... Même à mon âge !
Et en effet, ça n'avance à rien. Mais ça soulage ! Rien que de le dire, ça soulage...

----------


## del28

je suis tellement triste pour toi et ton ptit père  :: 
je croise les doigts pour qu'il aille vite mieux.
courage.

----------


## sylviana

Moi aussi; faut y croire, Fauve  ::

----------


## mofo

oui il faut y croire, car tu sais moi il y a 2 ans mon labrador a fait une espèce de crise de je ne sais quoi, après coût c'était peut être de l'angoisse, mais il a commencé à s'agiter comme s'il avait mal au ventre, et puis il a voulu sortir, je pensais qu'il voulait aller faire ses besoins (peut etre une diahrée) et puis il est sorti il s'est mis couché dans l'herbe il gémissait toujours, je l'ai fait rentré et j'ai appelé le véto c'était un samedi soir et il ne m'avait jamais fait cela, je savais que quelque chose n'allait pas

la véto m'a dit c'est peut être une gastro donnez lui des smecta, ce que j'ai fait mais rien de mieux, il a continué à gémir, j'ai rappelé le véto, et je suis montée d'urgence, elle l'a examiné, et donné des calmants et une piqure pour la douleur, je suis rentrée a la maison mais rien avait changé.

j'ai rappelé le véto de garde (mon véto habituel heureusement) dans la nuit, je l'ai encore monté car il continuait a gémir

encore une consulte, des tranquilisants etc
et finalement elle m'a gardé mon loulou le reste de la nuit

le lendemain elle a fait des examens (échos, prises de sang) car elle croyait qu'il avait mal au ventre et finalement rien

tout ca pour dire que j'ai récupéré mon loulou en fin d'après midi, complètement désorienté, il avait aussi pris 5 ans d'un coup, donc moi je pense qu'avec l'opération qu'il a subit, le fait qu'il ne soit pas à la maison, c'est normal que tu l'ai retrouvé dans un tel état

après si les vétos ne s'inquiètent pas plus sur son état je pense qu'ils pensent que ça doit être normal c'est la suite opératoire,

à mon avis ça ira mieux lorsque tu le récupéreras déjà et puis au bout de quelques jours ça ira de mieux en mieux

allez courage et tiens nous au courant !!!!

----------


## cassie60

voirton loulou souffrir je te comprends,Rocky a perdu ses reperes il le manifeste de plus il se retrouve dans un endroit inconnu les soins sont des gestes invasif
je te comprends j avais la meme reaction lorsque Prunelle s'est fait hospitaliser pleins de doutes m ont pris la tete je n aurai pas du je la fais souffrir pourquoi etc Prunelle aujourdhui elle est en pleine forme je remercie M A que j ai maudit
je croise les doigts pour ton petit bonhomme qu il se retablisse vite que tu puisses profiter du bonheur n oublie pas que l operation fut lourde
une fois le drain le catheter otes il sera mieux tu retrouveras ton poilu
anesthesie,operation les suites operatoires sont angoissante et fatiguantes pour lui Ma chienne avait  maigri me paraissait avoir vieilli de 10 ans
a ce jour elle court comme un lapin ce que je souhaite a ptit homme de Rocky
courage Fauve une situation difficile à gerer je suis passée par là comme bien d'autres gare espoir donne lui la force de se battre ne baisse pas les bras
exprime ta colere ton ressenti nous sommes là celà peut t aider ce qui aidera Rocky a passer cette phase difficile dans quelques temps je l"espere  sera loin derriere vous Rocky et toi profiteront du bonheur 
bizzzzz ma belle

----------


## fauve

Merci à vous tous pour vos encouragements et vos ondes positives à Rocky ! Ca a peut-être payé puisque voilà maintenant 4 jours qu'il a été opéré et donc son pronostic vital n'est à priori plus engagé (mais il faut rester prudent). Ca y est il est sorti aujourd'hui des soins intensifs pour aller en hospitalisation (il y est resté quand même 2 jours et demi de plus que prévu) car il est moins douloureux. Ils lui ont retiré son drain. Il a toujours un cathétère (plus dans le dos mais à la patte) pour faire passer les antalgiques, mais ils en donnent moins souvent. Un étudiant m'a dit qu'il l'avait sorti 15 min ce matin et qu'il avait fait sa grosse comission, je suis contente.
Il mange mieux, uniquement de la patée et dans la main seulement, mais avant ils devaient le gaver.
En revanche, il tousse beaucoup (ce que je pensais à une sorte d'étranglement), il n'a jamais eu ces symptômes, ils sont totalement différents de ceux qu'il avait à cause de sa tumeur qui le gênait pour respirer. J'ai demandé à l'étudiant à ce qu'il parle de cette toux à un véto ainsi qu'il lui demande quand il pourrait sortir et qu'on me rappelle demain. J'espère pouvoir voir un véto à sa sortie parce que ça dépend uniquement s'il y'en aura un de libre, sinon il faut reprendre une consultation et se retaper tout le déplacement mais ça sera bien trop tôt pour lui imposer les transports + marche. Pour les humains, il me semble qu'on ne lache pas comme ça un malade à sa famille dans le couloir sans voir de médecin...

Cassie60, merci, c'est tout à fait ce que je ressens en ce moment. Je suis contente que ta chienne se soit parfaitement rétablie et que ça ne reste que finalement un mauvais et lointain souvenir. Peut-être oui que ça sera pareil pour Rocky ! Bon par contre, lui non il ne courira jamais plus comme un lapin, il se fait vraiment très vieux et s'il pouvait vivre encore ne serait-ce qu'un an, je pense que ça serait déjà très bien.

----------


## PAPOUNET

> Pour les humains, il me semble qu'on ne lache pas comme ça un malade à sa famille dans le couloir sans voir de médecin...


 ::   Ben détrompes toi, y a des endroits ou c'est presque ça ....  :: 

En dehors de toutes ces considérations, ravie d'avoir de bonnes nouvelles, même si on voudrait qu'elles soient encore meilleures ! Ton discours n'est pas aussi noir que la dernière fois, et je m'en réjouie ! (à chaque fois que je reçois une alerte de ce post, je serre les dents -pour ne pas dire autre chose - et je n'ose pas ouvrir les yeux pour lire ....  :: 

Mais bon, ça a l'air d'aller dans le bon sens ! Courage encore, le retour à la maison sera peut être encore un peu difficile ...

----------


## Flo13

S'il est resté plus longtemps que prévu en soins intensifs, sa sortie sera peut-être retardée. Et oui, il faut voir un véto avant de le sortir, surtout pour parler de sa toux. J'espère quand même que ça se passe ainsi à Maisons-Alfort. 
Sa toux n'aurait pas un rapport avec l'intubation (je n'y connais rien, c'est une idée comme ça)?

Ma chienne a été opérée des ligaments croisés, et elle a été très mal pendant quelques jours. Elle me montrait les dents dès que je m'approchais et je devais la museler pour la toucher, elle dormait tout le temps et avait mal parfois. Elle s'est aussi retenu de faire pipi et sa crotte au début. Et pourtant son opération était beaucoup moins importante que celle de Rocky.
J'ai regretté de l'avoir fait opérer quand je l'ai vue dans cet état, mais par la suite j'ai été bien contente pour elle. 

Rocky vivra peut-être plus qu'une année encore, pourquoi pas. Le principal est la qualité de vie. Même s'il ne court plus, il pourra apprécier des petites sorties ou des moments collés contre toi.

----------


## fauve

> à chaque fois que je reçois une alerte de ce post, je serre les dents -pour ne pas dire autre chose - et je n'ose pas ouvrir les yeux pour lire .... 
> 
> Mais bon, ça a l'air d'aller dans le bon sens ! Courage encore, le retour à la maison sera peut être encore un peu difficile ...


 :: Merci Papounet, ça me fait vraiment plaisir de savoir que, même sans le connaître, on s'intéresse à la santé à mon Kiki. Mes 2 soeurs s'en fichent complètement et ne m'ont pas appellé pour savoir comment s'était passé l'opération. Et quand c'est moi qui les appelle, au bout de 2 min, elles me parlent de leurs gamins (alors que là pour le coup c'est moi qui m'en fiche). En revanche, ma mère me soutient beaucoup et a de la peine pour lui. 

Pour le retour à la maison, si jamais il peut sortir lundi, une adorable bénévole (qui est vraiment une personne en or qui fait énormément pour les loulous et que j'admire et considère maintenant comme une amie) me ramènera jusqu'à chez moi avec Rocky en voiture. :Smile: 
 Si jamais c'est un autre jour, un ami devrait pouvoir me rendre ce service (mais il ne peut pas lundi).

Pour les visites de contrôles, vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux que je retourne à Maisons-Alfort ou je peux aller chez mon véto du coin ?
J'ai trouvé ça pour les transports en commun (marche + car + train + métro) : http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/noel...ettes-sf10335/, quelqu'un connait ? Ca pourrait être pas mal pour lui.

----------


## mofo

tant mieux pour ces bonnes nouvelles, pour sa toux est ce que ce n'est pas le tuyau pour l'intubation qu'il l'a irrité ?  normalement tu verra un véto à la sortie ça m'étonnerai qu'il te le donne sans faire une consultation de sortie !!

----------


## r'is27

Contente qu'il y ai un mieux pour ton petit bonhomme

----------


## pomku

Mon dieu que je suis contente de lire ça ! - de noirceur, + d'espoir  :Smile:  
C'est vrai que l'intubation peut avoir provoqué une toux... 
Et si tu veux, moi je te harcèle les vétos  ::  Je suis très douée pour ça . On peut demander Papounet en renfort  :: 

maintenant, les soeurs.. Moi, je crois que j'en ai trois. ::  La dernières  fois que je les ai vues, c'était quand ma mère (leur mère aussi au fait !) est décédée. En 2003. Depuis... No news. Et je précise qu'on est toutes à Paris ou proche banlieue. Mais bon, c'est la vie ça !

----------


## cassie60

pour les visites de controle c'est mon veto qui a pris Prunelle en charge il est vrai que je la connais depuis des années
Rocky aura au debut un changement de caractere celà s'estompe par la suite 
espoir et force tu l'aideras à remonter il vivra on ne sait combien de temps 1, 2 +   personne ne peut prevoir la mort de quiconque
bizzzzzzzz

----------


## Chinooka

Fauve, j'ai pensé à toi en tout début d'après-midi : il y avait "Reportage" sur TF1, la première partie était consacrée à une clinique véto. Je ne sais pas laquelle parce que je n'ai vu l'émission que partiellement.

On voyait ce qui se passe derrière et que le public ne voit pas, dont les soins intensifs : rassure-toi, les opérés sont suivis de très près et avec douceur !

Oui l'intubation peut jouer un rôle sur la toux, quand j'ai eu une sonde gastrique pendant trois jours, j'avais l'impression d'avoir une angine.

Je suis heureuse que les nouvelles soient meilleures, maintenant ça ne peut aller que de mieux en mieux, le plus gros est passé   ::

----------


## fauve

Oui, il y'a de l'espoir ! Je ne sais pas du tout combien de temps on peut vivre avec un cancer déjà (en dehors du fait qu'il a déjà dépassé la moyenne de l'espérance de vie des jacks russel et des fox terriers (14 ans)).
Une étudiante vient de me rappeller, ils savent pas trop si un autre étudiant m'a déjà tel donc du coup, c'est le 3ème appel de la journée. :: 
Elle m'a dit en effet qu'il avait été intubé également après l'opération car il a eu des saignements et que c'est pour ça qu'il est resté longtemps en soins intensifs. Bizarre qu'on ne m'en ai pas du tout informée ! On m'avait dit que c'est parce qu'il souffrait beaucoup mais que tout s'était bien passé. Apparement, il a eu un réveil très difficile, ça tous les étudiants ont l'air d'être au courant.
Je lui ai aussi demandé à elle qu'elle parle au véto de cette toux. J'en saurais peut-être + quant à sa date de sortie mais pas sûre qu'il sorte lundi car toujours sous morphine.

Oui Chinooka, moi aussi je l'ai vu, en entier, ce reportage ! Pauvre Eliot, le bouvier bernois. On voyait une jack russel qui semblait beaucoup souffrir en soins intensifs et gémissait un peu comme Rocky.

Et oui Pomku, malheureusement on ne choisit pas sa famille. Heureusement qu'on fait quand même de belles rencontres tout au long de notre vie.

----------


## Rousquanne

> J'ai trouvé ça pour les transports en commun (marche + car + train + métro) : http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/noel...ettes-sf10335/, quelqu'un connait ? Ca pourrait être pas mal pour lui.


Coucou Fauve,
Bon, je ne communique pas, mais je suis le post de Rocky depuis le début, et je pense très fort à vous deux pour vous envoyer plein d'ondes positives  :: 
 courage!!
Pour le sac de transport, il n'a pas l'air mal, mais tu ne pourras l'utiliser qu'en ville après le retour de Rocky à la maison.
Si tu envisages de le promener dans la campagne, s'il est fatigué ou pour les retours de balade, il vaut mieux que tu essayes de trouver qqe chose à grandes roues qui passe aussi sur les chemins

style: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/ca...rt_velo/220383
(l'attelage avant s'enlève apparemment)

ou: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/ca...t_chien/217605
      (roues + petites, mais plus discret)

Plein de caresses à Rocky et plein de forces à toi  :: et vivement le retour de Rocky chez lui!

(on avait été en contact l'an dernier pour un manteau que tu vendais :-))

----------


## fauve

Hello Rousquanne, je te remercie beaucoup pour ces conseils. :: 
Je pense aussi que cette "valise à roulette" n'est faite que pour rouler sur du béton mais ça collerait justement très bien pour les transports jusqu'à Maisons-Alfort (qui peuvent être très fatiguants pour un vieux chien, surtout le métro et les marches à monter pendant les correspondances).
Les 2 autres articles je les connais aussi (je suis une grosse, même une très grosse acheteuse compulsive chez Zooplus !), la remorque au vélo ne lui conviendrait pas, il ne serait pas heureux enfermé comme ça et sans me voir (et en plus je ne suis pas sportive pour un sou). Par contre, je pense toujours à cette poussette, je comptais l'acheter le jour où il ne pourra que marcher très peu, peut-être que ce sera le cas depuis le jour où je le récupererais.

Oui je me souviens très bien t'avoir revendu un manteau acheté pour Rocky justement, mais trop grand pour lui. J'avais racheté le même la taille en dessous et impec (il est juste un peu large au niveau des cuisses, ça fait un peu parachute), il tient bien chaud. Ta chienne le supporte bien et lui tient bien chaud ? C'était la bonne taille ? J'y avais pensé après tu sais ! ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Je me doutais que tu t'étais déjà renseignée sur les sacs de voyage et poussettes, mais comme tu demandais des avis  :: 

Oui, le manteau allait parfaitement à la Titi, elle l'a bien apprécié l(hiver dernier quand il neigé (mais oui, même chez nous !) ou en fin de balade à la montagne . Il l'enveloppe bien et elle est au chaud dedans  :: 

Caresses à ton Rocky quand tu le verras
On pense à vous!

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve !
Des nouvelles du p'tit bonhomme  ? Va-t-il mieux ? A quand le retour à la maison ?
Bisous  ::

----------


## fauve

Rocky est de retour à la maison depuis une heure ! ::  Quel bonheur ! Un énorme merci à Martinesch qui a fait toute la route pour nous déposer jusqu'à chez moi, elle est encore sur la route du retour. C'est un ange.
Quel changement par rapport à jeudi dernier, ce n'est pas le même chien, j'ai retrouvé mon bébé. Son regard a changé il est redevenu normal, il n'est plus plié en deux, ne gémit pas, tout va bien ! Cette fois il m'a bien reconnu et m'a fait la fête en me voyant (bon sans sauter quand même, mais ça fait longtemps qu'il ne saute plus). Il n'a plus aucun pansement, ils lui ont mis un jersey (une espèce de pull-chaussette). Je ne lui metterais sa colerette que pour la nuit et quand je m'absenterais.
Dans la voiture, il haletait en permanence, j'ai pensé que c'était la douleur, mais en fait il était complètement déshydraté (?!!). Dès que je l'ai laché dans la jardin, il a vite été se mettre les 4 pattes dans la petite piscine coquillage rempli d'eau sale de pluie, alors qu'il n'a jamais voulu rentrer dedans. Il a ensuite vidé la gamelle d'eau et il avait très faim, un vorace ! Il a refait pipi là bas dans l'établissement et il a aussi fait pipi chez moi pour la première fois, mais pas étonnant avec tout ce qu'il a bu. Il est très content d'être rentré, il a été dans tous ses paniers et s'est roulé dedans.
On y retourne mardi matin dans 8 jours pour le retrait des fils et ils auront reçu les résultats de l'analyse de la tumeur.

Je vais enfin pouvoir bien dormir ce soir, vous n'imaginez pas ma joie de ce soir. ::

----------


## pomku

Hey Fauve ! 
Que je suis heureuse de lire ça !!!   J'ai la banane jusqu'aux oreilles !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Parmi tous les bisous et papouilles que tu lui as fais, que tu lui fais et que tu lui feras, glisses-en un de ma part  :: 
Et savoure ton bonheur !  ::

----------


## fauve

Comment tu sais que je le harcèle de bisous ? ::  Un grand merci tout particulièrement à toi Pomku qui est vraiment adorable et tu m'as apporté un grand soutien en me donnant toute ton affection. ::

----------


## fauve

Il est bien apaisé maintenant qu'il est rentré.



Chut, bébé dort.

----------


## pomku

Euh, une intuition ?  :: 
De rien tu sais. J'ai vécu ça. Je sais à quel point on se sent seul(e) devant la souffrance de son chien.
Et on t'a toutes aidée, chacune à sa façon  ::  Merci à Martinesch pour le voyage du convalescent  :: 
Bon ben maintenant, faut attendre la repousse du poil !  :Smile:  (Quand mon Pillow a été opéré en mai, après qu'ils ont retiré tout les bandages, il avait l'air d'un petit gigot ! ::  J'en rigole maintenant, mais à l'époque, je ne faisais pas ma fière, j'ai tellement flippé aussi !) 
Cela dit, ça lui va bien le T-shirt genre  marcel à P'tit bonhomme  ::   Et qu'il est BEAU ! Et qu'il a l'air bien  :Smile:  
Non mais j'ai la banane vissée aux oreilles ! C'est de la folie !  ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

Quel courageux petit bout !!
Et quelle courageuse Maman .... !!
Bravo à vous deux, et je vous souhaite encore plein de bisous et de papouilles !!  :: 

Donne nous des nouvelles de temps en temps, on aime bien aussi les bonnes nouvelles qui font sortir le kleenex ...  ::

----------


## fauve

Oui je sais que tu as vécu ça aussi et je souhaite à ton chien encore de belles années devant lui. :: 
C'est marrant, un gigot d'agneau c'était le mot qui m'était venu aussi !
Merci pour lui, oui il est beau et il a retrouvé son visage normal, jeudi dernier il était méconaissable, le regard... même la truffe était différente !
Il ne tousse plus qu'un tout petit peu et a fait une vilaine grimace en grinçant des dents lorsqu'il a léché le fond du pot de ma compote de pomme.
J'ai un médicament pour la douleur "Topalgic", ils me l'ont prescrit en comprimés mais ça n'existe qu'en gellules (c'est pour humain à la base). Je suis obligée d'ouvrir la gellule et de lui mettre la poudre sur un aliment, mais il déteste ça, je vais lui acheter de la vache qui rit demain.
En revanche, pour le moment il n'a pas eu son symptôme habituel qui était dû à la tumeur qui l'etouffait. J'espère ne jamais le revoir celui-là ! J'espère aussi qu'une nouvelle tumeur ne va pas pousser rapidement vu que le cancer est toujours là. Si c'est le cas, plus d'opération.

Merci beaucoup Papounet ! Bien sûr, avec plaisir on reste en contact pour les nouvelles !

----------


## pomku

> Oui je sais que tu as vécu ça aussi et je souhaite à ton chien encore de belles années devant lui.
> C'est marrant, un gigot d'agneau c'était le mot qui m'était venu aussi !
> Merci pour lui, oui il est beau et il a retrouvé son visage normal, jeudi dernier il était méconaissable, le regard... même la truffe était différente !
> Il ne tousse plus qu'un tout petit peu et a fait une vilaine grimace en grinçant des dents lorsqu'il a léché le fond du pot de ma compote de pomme.
> J'ai un médicament pour la douleur "Topalgic", ils me l'ont prescrit en comprimés mais ça n'existe qu'en gellules (c'est pour humain à la base). Je suis obligée d'ouvrir la gellule et de lui mettre la poudre sur un aliment, mais il déteste ça, je vais lui acheter de la vache qui rit demain.
> En revanche, pour le moment il n'a pas eu son symptôme habituel qui était dû à la tumeur qui l'etouffait. J'espère ne jamais le revoir celui-là ! J'espère aussi qu'une nouvelle tumeur ne va pas pousser rapidement vu que le cancer est toujours là. Si c'est le cas, plus d'opération.
> 
> Merci beaucoup Papounet ! Bien sûr, avec plaisir on reste en contact pour les nouvelles !


Oh mon Pillow ce n'était pas si grave  ::  Rupture des ligaments croisés. En plus il est jeune, mais on flippe quand même.  Mais bon, j'ai une totale confiance en mon véto et ses collaborateurs (qui sont tous des pontes de MA)
C'est surtout pour ma Spinny qui est partie en 1999.. Insuffisance cardiaque, oedeme pulmonaire... Bref.
Ne te torture pas pour demain. Profite de ta première soirée tranquille et heureuse  depuis un moment.
Et en effet, la Vache qui rit est indispensable dans ces cas-là (ou le Saint-Moret, au choix  :Smile:  ) : c'est un bien doux problème non ?
Bisous  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

C'est génial! Quelle bonne nouvelle!
Gâte le bien ton Titou, qu'est-ce qu'il doit être content d'être rentré à la maison!
Il va pouvoir se reposer à fond maintenant qu'il est chez lui, et bien récupérer...et toi aussi!
A bientôt pour les nouvelles :: 
...et vive la vache qui rit! (elle nous facilite bien la vie celle-là :: )

----------


## sylviana

Quel soulagement de lire tout ceci! Je vous souhaite plein de bonheur!

----------


## Flo13

Quelle heureuse surprise de le savoir rentré chez lui et en si bonne forme. Je pensais qu'il resterait encore un jour ou deux à M.A.
C'est super sympa de la part de Martinesch d'avoir pu vous ramener. (Elle fait aussi les trajets pour amener la chienne Kica (asso Mukitza) jusqu'à M.A., ce n'est pourtant pas à côté). 
Maintenant, tu vas pouvoir te détendre un peu Fauve. Profite bien de ton petit bonhomme.
Attention à la vache qui rit, c'est une vraie cochonnerie. Pour quelques jours ça va, mais pas à long terme.

Rocky ne tousse plus comme à la clinique?

----------


## Houitie

Oh comme je suis contente de ces bonnes nouvelles  :: 

Pour transporter les vieux chiens à la maison j'ai une vieille poussette, achetée 20 euros sur le mauvais coin. 
Elle ressemble à ça : 

En position allongée elle est vraiment toute plate avec des rebords de 15-20cm tout autour (le marche-pied se remonte pour fermer le truc). Les sangles sont réglées au plus petit et dessus j'ai mis une toute petite laisse pour pouvoir les attacher. Un coussin de panier là dedans et hop, tout le monde peut venir en balade. Quand il pleut je mets le haut et s'il fait beau ils profitent du soleil jusqu'à la foret ou je les lache un peu pour courrir avec les autres. ça faisait un moment que je ne l'avais pas ressortie mais là quand Filou a eu mal à la patte il a été dedans et il a eu l'air d'aimer.

----------


## borneo

Génial !

----------


## fauve

> C'est super sympa de la part de Martinesch d'avoir pu vous ramener. (Elle fait aussi les trajets pour amener la chienne Kica (asso Mukitza) jusqu'à M.A., ce n'est pourtant pas à côté). 
> 
> Rocky ne tousse plus comme à la clinique?


Hier, elle amenait la petite Mida (asso Mukitza aussi) qu'elle a en FA et qui a été très sage en voiture.

Et bien finalement si, très mauvaise nuit, il a toussé en continue toute la nuit, c'est vraiment pas normal ! Et contrairement à hier soir où il s'était couché sans soucis dans un panier, là il n'a pas pu resté couché plus de 10 secondes, à chaque fois il a mal donc il se relève, reste assis, tremble et tousse. J'suis encore dans mon lit car j'ai pas dormi du coup et il tousse encore et encore !
Je vais rappeller MA pour leur en parler. 
Il me faut absolument cette vache qui rit parce que là il recrache tout ce que je lui donne avec cette poudre qui a l'air degoutante et du coup il souffre. Je l'aurais en fin d'am seulement.

----------


## pomku

Oh merde !  :Frown:  Il avait l'air si bien sur les photos... 
Tu as essayé de lui donner avec quoi ? Et concernant la toux, qu'ont dit les vétos de MA ? ,

----------


## Flo13

Oui, rappelle les vétos.
S'il ne prend pas ses médocs, ça explique peut-être ce changement.
Vous devez être bien fatigués tous les deux après une telle nuit.
A la clinique, avant de partir, il n'a pas eu une injection pour éviter la douleur? L'effet serait terminé  :: ?
Tu ne pourrais pas lui donner les antalgiques par injection? Au moins tu n'aurais pas le problème du refus, et il n'aurait pas les effets secondaires éventuels (et pas de perte de produit au niveau digestif)? Je ne suis pas une pro, tu peux toujours en parler avec les vétos.

----------


## borneo

Pour la poudre, tu lui ouvres la gueule et tu lui mets bien au fond, il ne pourra pas cracher.

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve,
Comment il va le Ptit bonhomme ?
Bisous  ::

----------


## mofo

oui ça va mieux aujourd'hui ? tu as appelé le véto ??

----------


## Rousquanne

Grosses pensées!

----------


## Houitie

Fauve? Je susi inquiete de ne pas te voir !

----------


## cassie60

des nouvelles du petit bonhomme?

----------


## pomku

Moi, je me fais du souci...  :Frown:

----------


## PAPOUNET

> Moi, je me fais du souci...


Oh non ! ..... parlez pas de malheur .....

----------


## Flo13

Problème de connexion j'espère.

----------


## pomku

> Oh non ! ..... parlez pas de malheur .....


 Papounet, je ne parle pas de malheur, je me fais "simplement" du  souci  car je n'ai pas de nouvelles de Fauve, et donc de Rocky non plus, il  n'y a rien d'autre derrière mon propos...

----------


## fauve

Rocky va bien je vous rassure ! (J'ai dû m'absenter un peu et j'avais pas mal de sommeil à rattraper en journée).

Concernant la douleur, ça va bien mieux sans doute grâce à La Vache qui Rit ! Je l'écrase dans sa gamelle et verse la poudre dessus (j'ai légèrement goûté et c'est infecte et franchement amer) et comme ce "fromage" colle, il est obligé de lécher toute sa gamelle et donc pas de perte de poudre. Il peut donc se coucher sans problème sur le côté droit. Sur le côté gauche pas encore, il se relève au bout de 10 secondes et doit se dire "Ah non merde, c'est vrai pas là" et là il se recouche sur le côté droit.
Il a la forme, je l'ai même vu trottiner dans le jardin où il fait bien ses besoins. Par contre il boit beaucoup et parfois s'oublie dans la maison.
La toux est toujours là mais rien à voir avec la 1ère nuit où c'était non-stop. Elle a bien diminué mais il tousse surtout notamment la nuit. C'est une devenue une super glue, il me colle tellement qu'il se couche carrément sur moi et du coup ça doit le compresser et là il tousse beaucoup plus qu'avant l'opération (sauf qu'il n'ouvre plus la gueule en grand comme s'il allait vomir à la fin). J'espère que ça n'est que des effets secondaires à l'opération et que ça va s'estomper petit à petit. Valait-il mieux retirer une grosse tumeur où vivre avec un poumon et demi ? Il me semble qu'on peut très bien vivre même avec un seul poumon (enfin chez les humains en tout cas).
Je leur parlerais mardi prochain car les vétos ne sont pas facilement joignables et je pense qu'ils ne me diront rien de plus qu'ils m'ont déjà dit. La première fois, un étudiant m'avait dit que ça devait être à cause dela colerette mais je n'y crois pas du tout. Ensuite, quand j'avais demandé à un chirurgien si ça pouvait être l'intubation, elle m'avait répondu que oui c'était possible. Et la véto qui me l'a rendu m'a dit que ça pouvait être secondaire à l'opérations (des inflammations) où aussi parce qu'il n'avait plus qu'un seul poumon et demi.

Je n'ai pas besoin de lui mettre de colerette (sauf quand je m'absente) car il ne chercher pas du tout à renifler ses points (et il en vraiment beaucoup, la plaie recousue est très grande).

Voilà les nouvelles que je trouve plutôt positives pour l'instant. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rousquanne

Ouf!!!
Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles, je crois qu'on était plusieurs à s'inquiéter... :: 
Plein de caresses à Rocky pour sa convalescence !

----------


## PAPOUNET

> Papounet, je ne parle pas de malheur, je me fais "simplement" du  souci  car je n'ai pas de nouvelles de Fauve, et donc de Rocky non plus, il  n'y a rien d'autre derrière mon propos...


Pas de problème Pomku !! No stress !!!!!   :: 

C'est juste que ça m'a fait peur qu'il n'y ai pas de réponse, et vos coms ne m'ont pas rassurée !  :: 

On était toutes inquiètes en fait .... 
 :: Dieu merci, tout va bien !

----------


## mofo

vache qui rit que ferait t-on sans toi !!!  :: 

et bien elles sont bonnes ces nouvelles !!! je pense qu'au vu de l'opération qu'il a subi, la toux c'est peut être encore normal (comme dit le véto inflammation et intubation) ça se remet pas du jour au lendemain, il faut que tu surveilles de jour en jour pour voir si ça s'estompe, ensuite le fait qu'il boive bcp c'est peut être les cachets qui donnent soif et aussi l'anesthésie qui doit s'évacuer non ? vous en pensez quoi les amis du forum ?
ensuite ben comme il boit et bien la nuit il a surement du mal à se retenir, encore surement l'effet de son séjour à la clinique. si avant il n'avait pas de problème ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre...

en attendant grosses caresses au loulou et gros bisou à toi fauve tu as été très courageuse, moi j'aurai pleuré non stop de son entrée à sa sortie... il ne te reste plus à le gâter encore plus qu'avant  ::

----------


## pomku

Ouais, ben ouf quoi !  :Smile: 
Ça y est, j'ai retrouvé mon régime de bananes  ::  
Il est sous cortisone aussi ? La cortisone, ça fait boire et les pipis deviennent limite  incontrôlables pour le chien...
Plein de bisous et papouilles, je suis au taf, je ne peux pas m'éterniser sinon je vas me prendre mon boss en pleine tronche, et euh  pas envie !  ::  :: 

Chris

----------


## fauve

Héhé les filles, ça s'inquiète vite. ::  En tout cas, c'est vraiment adorable que vous ayiez toutes autant d'attention pour ce p'tit bonhomme de Rocky.
Mofo, ça fait déjà 9 jours qu'il a été opéré donc je pense qu'il n'y a plus de "restes" de l'anesthésie et de l'intubation mais je peux me tromper. Mais c'est sûr que c'est bien cette opération qui est à l'origine de cette toux, je suis p'tet impatiente.
Non Pomku, il n'est pas sous-cortisone, il a juste cet anti-douleur. Doucement sur les bananes quand même hein, sinon tu vas te transformer en singe. ::

----------


## fauve

Voilà des photos de sa grande cicatrise qui est encore tout en relief. C'est super qu'il ne touche pas du tout à ses points de suture. Le fait qu'il ne porte pas la collerette (sauf en mes absences) lui enlève un stress supplémentaire. (Par contre il passe son temps à se lécher et à se grignoter les pattes. J'espère qu'il ne me commence pas un léchage intensif, ça fait environ 3 ans qu'il ne s'est pas fait de plaie de léchage. C'est peut-être parce qu'il a été pas mal rasé sur les pattes avant pour les prises de sang et les cathétères. Pour lui ses pattes c'est sacré !).





Je lui laisse en permanence un pull pour, en plus du froid vu qu'il est rasé, éviter les frottements avec sa plaie et aussi qu'il y touche. Par contre, ça doit commencer à cicatriser car il vient tout juste de se gratter par dessus le pull sa plaie avec sa patte arrière (et ça on ne peut pas l'empêcher à tous les coups).

----------


## sylviana

Chou!  :: 
c'est une sacrée opération; faut lui laisser le temps de s'en remettre.

----------


## Flo13

Impressionnante la balafre! Mais il est tout beau quand même.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Ah oui ! Quand même !!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Fameuse cicatrice, le pauvre titi !!!

Pour les pattes, si les poils commencent à repousser, ça le chatouille peut-être ?

----------


## cassie60

merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## mofo

oh oui la cicatrice !!!  ::  il a été courageux le loulou !!!!!  oui je pensais comme chinooka les poils qui repoussent et peut être aussi la piqure.
en tout cas il est bien tondu !!!   d'ici quelques jours tu devrais lui donner un peu d'huile de saumon ça lui fera du bien pour ses poils, mais attends un peu pour ne pas le perturber avec les médicaments qu'il prend encore...

----------


## fauve

Oui, ils ont préféré prévoir large pour la tonte. :: 

La cicatrice ne me choque pas. En fait, depuis que je l'ai vu jeudi dernier dans cet état aussi horrible à voir (je n'oublierais jamais cette image où il était en souffrance extrême et très vieilli et c'est pour ça que ça aura été sa dernière opération. Je le  laisse dorénavant tranquille, vivre sa fin de vie tranquillement), je crois que ça m'a endurcit et comme je l'imaginais à l'agonie, j'encaisse un peu mieux et ne pleure plus du tout. Bon c'est sûr que si son état se dégrade du jour au lendemain, je serais à ramasser à la petite cuillère, car j'ai beaucoup d'espoir maintenant. Il ne faut oublier que c'est un terrier (entre le jack russel et le fox terrier), donc un costaud !

----------


## mofo

oh ben c'est comme mon 2ème loulou un croisé fox jack, ils sont terribles !!! lol 
mais oui il ira mieux, après une telle opération il est déjà remis sur pattes ! ça ira encore mieux de jours en jours.

----------


## pomku

Mon Pillow aussi s'est vite requinqué... Bon, il a eu sa phase "petit gigot" avec une fucking cicatrice aussi et plus un poil à la patte + la moitié du popotin rasé (à part que l'énorme bandage qu'il a dû garder 10 jours avait adhéré à sa peau rasée alors il était rose cochon avec des petites touches de rouge  çà et là Pas très fashion mon petit toutou d'amour) 
Et pareil, il n'a pas touché ses fils qu'il a gardés encore huit jours mais se mordait aussi les pattes avant, là où il avait été perfusé. 
Donc ne t'inquiète pas pour les léchages et mordillages. Ça lui passera dès que tout sera cicatrisé. Mon véto nous avait conseillé de lui passer du M*xa bébé sur les rougeurs et les pattes. Ça avait pas mal marché, ça apaisait les démangeaisons.

----------


## fauve

Oui c'est étonnant Pomku qu'ils se lèchent comme ça les pattes où ils ont eu un cathétère. Je ne savais pas que la repousse de poils pouvait chatouiller. Je pensais au début qu'il se léchait pour nettoyer, vu qu'il a eu sa collerette là-bas pendant 6 jours et que pas mal de choses sont passées par cet endroit là. Mais depuis 4 jours, c'est plus que propre maintenant ! Enfin c'est plutôt baveux maintenant...

Rocky va très bien aujourd'hui. Sa toux s'est énormément réduite et il a bien dormi cette nuit, enfin je pense puisque moi j'ai bien dormi.
Première petite balade, seul sans les filles qui tirent. Je l'ai détaché pour aller à son rhytme et bien mince c'est moi qui avait du mal à le suivre pour le coup  :: , il a couru (il ne galope plus à toute vitesse depuis longtemps mais tout de même). Premier nonos à macher ce soir aussi et il n'a pas même pas toussé ! :Big Grin:  Je lui ai donné une sorte de Kinder surprise de chez Zooplus, c'est une balle en peau de buffle et à l'intérieur il y'a des petites friandises, il aime bien et ne met pas trop de temps à le macher. J'avais un peu peur que du fait qu'il ait subit une grosse opération et ait été affaiblie, sa névrite du nerf trijumeau revienne un peu (vu qu'elle revient légèrement de temps en temps) et bien non du tout (bien que ses muscles masticateurs au-dessus des yeux ont à nouveau fondu, mais c'est sans doute dû au fait qu'il n'a quasiment rien macher pendant quelques jours).

Pour l'instant, tout va donc pour le mieux (que c'est reposant !). ::

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve !
Quel plaisir de lire ça... C'est étrange, on ne se connaît pas (enfin un peu via les MP...), je n'ai jamais vu Petit 
bonhomme, mais je ne sais pas, y'a un truc dans sa bouille, j'ai fondu  :Smile:  
Oh si quand ça repousse, ça gratte ! C'est comme nous, quand on s'épile, la repousse, c'est démangeaisons assurées ! :: Tiens, je te mets une photo de mon Pillow look "gigot" (il n'étais pas fier mon bébé...).




On forme un club ? Le club des "mamans Gigot" ?

Mille bisous à toi et autant de papouilles à ton Rocky  :Smile:

----------


## fauve

Oh il est bien dodu ce Pillow !
C'est un des deux frères que tu as adopté ?
Il fait assez jack russel à poil dur, et j'adore sa queue non coupée (c'est rare !). Il a les grosses pattes du jack et a l'air court sur pattes.

Le club des gigots euh non, j'aurais préféré le club des opérés et miraculés. ::

----------


## cassie60

Que de bonnes nouvelles tu vois rocky petit homme court comme un lapin comme ma prunelle tu n 'y croyais pas à te lire que de joie 
bientot que du passé je suis passée par là il t"etonne le bonhomme
continue à te battre ton loulou te surprendra 
 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## fauve

> Que de bonnes nouvelles tu vois rocky petit homme court comme un lapin comme ma prunelle tu n 'y croyais pas à te lire que de joie 
> bientot que du passé je suis passée par là il t"etonne le bonhomme
> continue à te battre ton loulou te surprendra 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Oui, justement j'ai pensé à toi et à quand tu m'avais dit qu'il courrait comme un lapin ! Comme un lapin non loin de là, mais on s'en fiche, le principal c'est qu'il coure (par contre tu l'aurais connu quand il était jeune... Là il Sautait comme un lapin (les fameux bonds du jack russel-Kangourou, ou du renard) et il courait comme un fou furieux, mais je ne pouvais pas le détacher).

Photos de ce soir avec sa chérie Pixie (Rousquanne, c'est vrai qu'il est chouette ce manteau, juste un peu large au niveau des fesses) :




On peut voir qu'il s'est couché sur le côté gauche sur cette photo, preuve que la douleur est beaucoup moins présente, bien qu'il a rapidement changé de position pour se coucher sur le côté droit.

----------


## cassie60

super les photos 
tu as senior aujourdhui que du bonheur pas les memes pitreries

----------


## Flo13

Comme tu dois être contente de le voir revivre.
Ils sont très mignons sur leur gros coussin-pouf.

----------


## pomku

> Oh il est bien dodu ce Pillow !
> C'est un des deux frères que tu as adopté ?
> Il fait assez jack russel à poil dur, et j'adore sa queue non coupée (c'est rare !). Il a les grosses pattes du jack et a l'air court sur pattes.
> 
> Le club des gigots euh non, j'aurais préféré le club des opérés et miraculés.


Hello,

Helas oui, il est bien (trop) dodu... C'est un combat quotidien pour le faire maigrir (pas pour l'esthétique parce que même dodu, il est beau mon Pillow  ::  ::  :: ), mais pour ses pattes ! On a toujours peur qu'il se pète les ligaments croisés de la patte droite. Mais le souci, c'est que comme ses pattes sont fragiles, il ne peut pas trop se dépenser sinon il reboîte, donc il s'empâte. Pourtant il est au "régime" (tous les matins, avant de partir au taf, je pèse les croquettes d'une main en checkant mon planning du jour de l'autre... :: )
Il a grossi quand je lui donnais de "mauvaises" croquettes (j'étais ignorante, alors il était aux PP). Maintenant, après avoir testé une dizaine de marques, il est aux Orijen senior et le poids descend doucement mais sûrement.
Il y a aussi le fait qu'il a été castré beaucoup trop jeune... Son frère, lui, c'est le contraire. Il est trop maigre. Il mange comme quatre mais il reste tout maigre ! Y'a pas de justice ! :: 

Oui, y'a sûrement du jack dedans, et du fox, et du ceci et du cela. A La Réunion, ce ne sont plus des chiens croisés qu'on ramasse dans la rue,, ce sont des chiens "entrecroisés" depuis des générations ! Impossible de déterminer le croisement. 
Et tu as raison, les deux  sont longs et courts en pattes, d'où leur surnom de "boudins créoles"  :Smile: 

Bon, j'ai assez parlé de mes morpions, ici, on est chez Rocky ! 

Je suis vraiment trop heureuse de toutes ces bonnes nouvelles... Comme quoi, ça valait le coup. Même si les doutes  étaient justifiés.
 C'est normal que tu sois passée par la phase _"je hais les vétos de MA, je ne reconnais plus mon chien..."_ Mais  c'était un sale moment nécessaire à passer. 
Quand tu dis qu'il dort bien, qu'il tousse de moins en moins, qu'il galope,  imagine le confort de vie pour lui aujourd'hui par rapport à avant où il toussait à s'en étouffer !!!
Tu as pris la bonne décision, et de voir ton bout de chou revivre achèvera de t'en convaincre.

Bisous et papouilles...

----------


## Rousquanne

[QUOTE

Photos de ce soir avec sa chérie Pixie (Rousquanne, c'est vrai qu'il est chouette ce manteau, *juste un peu large au niveau des fesses*: )

[/QUOTE]

Aïe Aïe Aïe...
Moi il lui va très bien...doit être dodue de ses 'tites fesses...ce que m'a confirmée la véto samedi...
L'a un peu grossie la Titi... :: 
Bon, on a commencé un régime  :: 


Comment va 'tit Rocky  :: Fauve?

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve !
Comment tu vas ? Et ton petit tondu ?  ::  Sa toux ? Il se mord toujours les pattes ? 
Bisous & papouilles

----------


## fauve

Coucou,

Pomku, au contraire, c'est intéressant de lire chaque cas différent et de connaître la petite famille de poilus de nous toutes et de voir leurs photos. :Smile:  C'est vrai que ton Pillow créole doit avoir pas mal de croisements (les poils du fox ou d'un griffon sur le museau, la taille du jack russel, le bide d'un bouledogue et la queue, d'un poney ?! :: ) mais au moins il est unique !

J'ai RDV demain matin à Maisons-Alfort et ça tombe bien car j'ai pas mal de questions à leur poser. Je trouve qu'il respire vraiment fort, on dirait qu'il manque d'oxygène et surtout depuis ce soir seulement, alors qu'il est couché dans son panier, il a retoussé une dizaine de fois comme avant l'opération (comme s'il s'étouffait et ensuite il ouvre la gueule en grand), il fait des grimaces comme s'il avait des remontées acides et il "éternue". Ce n'est pas comme des vrais éternuements, mais plutôt comme lorsqu'ils reniflent de la poussière et qu'après ils l'expirent. Je voudrais leur demander comment vérifier que tout va bien ou non. Refaire une prise de sang, une échographie, un scanner ? J'ai tellement peur qu'il me fasse une infection du poumon.
Niveau douleur par contre, je pense que tout va bien de ce côté là. Niveau stress, il se lèche toujours autant les pattes, avant et arrière et beaucoup les bouts de pattes avant. Il le fait notamment dès que je m'intéresse à sa plaie ou lui retire son manteau pour le nettoyer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est marrant, j'ai posté le message avant de lire le tien, et les réponses correspondent à tes questions. On a dû avoir une p'tite transmission de pensées. :Big Grin:

----------


## pomku

Eh bien si tu veux connaître la famille, voici Krakou le bogosse ^^(le frère de Pillow, même âge, même portée..) .



La queue de Pillow est "atypique" : elle a été pliée (une des maltraitances qu'il a subie) et elle fait un angle à 45 ° !
 Et bizarrement, autant il est tout doux, autant le poil de sa queue est resté rêche et piquant, un peu un paillasson qui aurait fauté avec un balai brosse... :: 

Je ne suis pas véto mais les températures ont chuté. Il a p-être "juste" pris froid ?
Je ne sais pas quels examens il faut faire à Rocky,mais ce dont tu peux être sûre, c'est qu'ils vérifieront tout à MA.

Tu devrais p-être noter sur un papier toutes les questions que tu veux leur poser ? Quand on est en situation, on est inquiet et on oublie la moitié des choses sous le coup de l'émotion... J'ai fait ça pour l'opération de Pillow car même si j'ai une bonne mémoire, comme j'étais flippée, j'aurais zappé la moitié des questions ! 

Tiens-nous au courant demain.

Plein de tendresse à vous deux, et aussi des papouilles à tes autres toutous , y'a pas de raison  :Smile:

----------


## fauve

J'ai reçu récemment les résultats de l'examen histopathologique de sa tumeur, c'est un peu du chinois pour moi mais il n'a pas l'air rassurant du tout. A la fin, c'est écrit : "Des images suspectes d'emboles vasculaires sont observées dans les capillaires des septas pulmonaires". Et en conclusion : "Examen histopathologique révélant un carcinome pulmonaire papillaire du lobe caudal gauche". Ca c'est le nom de son cancer. 

Il me fait peut-être une embolie pulmonaire au vu de ces symptômes ?  :: Bon j'angoisse trop là, alors je vais aller me coucher, debout à 5h30. 
J'ai hâte de savoir ce qu'ils me diront demain matin.

----------


## pomku

Je ne crois pas... Une embolie, c'est un caillot qui bouche l' artère pulmonaire. Si c'était le cas, il serait bien plus mal.

----------


## fauve

Oh il est chou avec son nonos, il a l'air fier. ::  Vu le regard apaisé et confiant qu'ils ont tous les deux, ils ont l'air d'avoir oublié leur passé de maltraitances grâce à l'amour que tu leur donnes (bien qu'ils n'oublient jamais).
La queue de Pillow doit être bien pratique pour le ménage, une sorte de robot-aspirateur. :: 

Je pense pas que cette toux vienne du froid car celle-ci est vraiment la même qu'il avait avant l'opération et c'est la première fois depuis que je le revois faire ça. Je pensais ne plus la voir. Si des cellules cancéreuses sont toujours présentes, c'est peut-être simplement le symptôme de ce cancer. Ca me fait de la peine car dès qu'il commence ça, il me regarde avec ses p'tits yeux à moitié fermés et il donne l'impression de souffrir.
C'est aussi ce que j'ai fait oui, j'ai déjà noté toutes mes questions parce que les autres fois, moi ce n'était pas la moitié que j'oubliais mais presque toutes !
A demain, bonne nuit Pomku, caresses aussi à tes kikis. ::

----------


## cassie60

une pensée pour vous deux fauve je croise les doigts pour Rocky
sa toux peux venir d une insuffisace cardiaque 
 ::

----------


## Jessi

Bon courage!!caresse à ton loulou!

----------


## mofo

coucou fauve, j'avais loupé quelques jours, j'espère que ça va, tu as vu le véto ? qu'en est-il ????
bizz et caresses au loulou

----------


## pomku

Bon, moi, je suis aux taquets, j'attends des news  :Smile:

----------


## fauve

Pour moi cette école-véto, c'est terminé. Certes, les professeurs et chirurgiens doivent être compétents, mais en dehors de ça, nous et notre animal de compagnie sommes pris pour du bétail, qui sert juste d'expérimentation et surtout à payer !!

*Bref, je ne m'étenderais pas sur le sujet mais je trouve honteuse leur façon de recevoir leurs clients ainsi que leur gérance du post-opératoire. Comme déjà dit, cet établissement est une usine, à expérimentation animale ainsi qu'une usine à fric.
Aucun bilan de l'opération donné, juste une nouvelle radio facturée mais sans diagnostic (juste 10 sec dans un couloir). "Il faut prendre RDV avec un médecin" : c'est ce qu'on m'a dit lorsque j'ai dit qu'il buvait beaucoup et qu'il toussait. Tant que ça ne vient pas de leur responsabilité, alors ils s'en foutent (et pourtant mon chien n'a jamais bu et toussé autant).

Pour moi, c'est la "clinique de la honte", et je pèse mes mots.

Heureusement qu'internet est là pour m'informer du sujet. Certains sujets font froids dans le dos, comme ici où est dit qu'un chien qui a été opéré d'une tumeur de + de 5 cm de ce cancer là (carcinome papillaire) avait une médiame de vie 1 à 8 mois après l'opération ! C'est extrêmemenr peu, ça voudrait dire que mon chien peu décéder d'ici deux semaines.*

----------


## pomku

Je comprends que tu sois en colère, je suppose que tu as eu affaire à des étudiants en véto. 

Je peux te recommander une autre clinique, bien plus petite, mais c'est à Paris, du côté de la porte de Bagnolet. Des spécialistes de tout poil y travaillent. Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de service oncologie mais peut-être en les appelant, il pourront te conseiller un spécialiste plus proche de chez toi... 

. Sinon, je peux aussi appeler mon véto  demain et lui demander s'il connaît un bon spécialiste plus près de chez toi (il faudrait que tu m'indiques pour  quelles villes je dois demander).
Je ne vois pas d'autres pistes  :Frown: 
Dis-moi et je te donne les coordonnées de la clinique dont je te parles au début en MP.

Tendresses à tous les deux ::

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve !
Des news de ton loulou ?
Tendresses à tous les deux ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Oui, des nouvelles Fauve?
On pense très fort à toi et à Rocky  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Douces pensées à Fauve et à Rocky  :: , en attendant des news

----------


## Chinooka

> Douces pensées à Fauve et à Rocky , en attendant des news


+ 1  ::

----------


## cassie60

+1

----------


## cassie60

coucou
comment va Rocky ?? beaucoup de Pensées pour vous 2
si vous desirez connaitre ma meute Rendez vous dans galeries photos sujet mes amours
Bizzzzzzzzz

----------


## Chinooka

Fauve a peut-être un problème d'ordi ?  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

J'espère que c'est çà Chinooka...

----------


## pomku

Oui, moi aussi j'espère... Ou plus simplement, parfois, on n'a pas envie de parler...

----------


## cassie60

toujours aucune nouvelle? En espérant que Fauve et petit bonhomme vont bien   xxxx les doigts

----------


## Rousquanne

Coucou Fauve
On respecte ton silence (même si j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas bon signe),
mais sache qu'on pense très fort à toi et à Rocky et qu'on ne vous oublie pas  ::

----------


## Flo13

> Coucou Fauve
> On respecte ton silence (même si j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas bon signe),
> mais sache qu'on pense très fort à toi et à Rocky et qu'on ne vous oublie pas


+1

----------


## cassie60

+1

----------


## r'is27

+1

----------


## Chinooka

Je vous rejoins dans votre attente les filles et je croise les doigts pour que tout aille bien   ::

----------


## Houitie

idem, jen'arrete pas de venir voir

----------


## mofo

moi aussi idem !!

----------


## pomku

Coucou
Toujours no news ?  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## éliz

personne n'a son numéro de tel?  ::

----------


## Chinooka

> personne n'a son numéro de tel?


C'est ce que je pensais depuis deux/trois jours... Là ça devient inquiétant  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Surtout que Fauve s'est connectée cette nuit.

----------


## r'is27

Je venais aussi aux nouvelles mais rien c'est vraiment inquiétant.

Une grosse pensée à Rocky et à toi fauve

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je venais aussi aux nouvelles mais rien c'est vraiment inquiétant.

Une grosse pensée à Rocky et à toi fauve

----------


## Rousquanne

Moi aussi je suis inquiète...
mais Fauve doit avoir ses raisons...
Elle se connecte régulièrement,alors si elle ne donne pas de news, c'est peut-être que c'est trop dur de parler...

Mais Fauve, ça ne nous empêche pas de penser à toi et à Rocky
Tu viendras quand tu le sentiras, mais nous on reste la, on t'attend, n'est-ce pas les filles?

----------


## mofo

bien sûr !!!!!!

----------


## Houitie

oui, on attend et onpense à vous !

----------


## cassie60

oui nous serons la 
grosses pensées pour Rocky et pour toi fauve
bizzzz

----------


## fauve

Oups ! ::  Je suis étonnée de voir tous vos messages laissés sans réponse et je m'en excuse beaucoup. Je n'ai plus reçu aucune alerte de message par mail depuis mon dernier message (j'avais juste vu le message de Pomku) et je pensais que c'était parce que je disais du mal de cette école-véto. Je sais que la "diffamation" est interdite sur ce forum et je ne suis pas toujours tendre dans mes propos, mais je ne fais que raconter la réalité.
Je suis aussi un peu occupée car je me retrouve une fois de plus avec un chaton qu'on m'a déposé et pas pratique du tout avec mes chiens.

Vraiment désolée pour toutes ces gentilles personnes qui suivent ce post. 

Petit bonhomme Rocky va bien, il est redevenu exactement comme avant (bon sauf qu'on dirait toujours un gigot pomku :: , les poils mettent vraiment du temps à repousser), sauf que la nuit il se couche systématiquement contre ma poitrine et ma tête alors qu'avant il se mettait à la hauteur de mes jambes. Le fait d'avoir été tout seul enfermé dans une cage en train de souffrir l'a sans doute bien sensibilisé. Moi j'adore et je profite (même si je me dis que plus il me colle, plus ça sera dur quand il me quittera pour toujours) ! Quand il était jeune il était teigneux et indépendant, il faisait le gros dur et me grognait dessus quand je le calinais le soir.
Il a donc les mêmes symptômes que lorsqu'il avait sa tumeur, cette fameuse "toux" (qui ne se ressemble pas à une toux mais c'est dur à décrire) avec à la fin cette impression qu'il va vomir sauf que rien ne sort. J'me demande si finalement ce n'était pas une toux cardiaque, car pas mal de sites décrivent exactement ce symptôme dans les souffles cardiaques.
Donc peut-être que sa grosse tumeur de 7 cm ne le gênait finalement pas, je ne sais pas. Ce que je sais par contre, c'est qu'il ne subira plus jamais d'opération. Il a une grosse tumeur à la rate (normalement bénine) et on y touchera pas. Il n'est plus assez en forme pour subir tout ça. Il passe d'ailleurs ses journées et ses nuits à dormir. Il me regarde toujours en soupirant et en me faisant comprendre qu'il aimerait qu'on fasse quelque chose et qu'il s'ennuit, mais à part lui donner des nonos et sortir les jeux d'intelligence qui l'occupent 2 min, je ne sais pas trop comment lui changer les idées.
Côté respiration, j'ai l'impression (mais je peux me tromper) qu'il ne ronfle plus mais qu'en revanche il respire beaucoup plus fort, comme une personne qui manque de souffle et qui respire à fond.Je connais bien ça car j'ai aussi une respiration bien réduite suite à une opération et je sais que c'est très désagréable et très angoissant d'avoir l'impression d'étouffer et de manquer d'oxygène. Je ne sais pas si ça l'empêche de bien dormir ou non.

Je voulais absolument voir un cancérologue car la véto qui s'était trompée dans le RDV et qui devait me rappeller après s'être entretenue avec la cancérologue ne m'a bien évidemment jamais rappellé.
J'ai donc RDV ce mercredi matin à Maisons-Alfort et j'espère cette fois-ci que ça ne sera pas baclé et que je pourrais poser mes questions. Du fait que ce ne soit pas une visite post-opératoire et que je vais encore sortir des sous, elle a intérêt à me consacrer un minimum de temps.

Merci encore pour votre soutien et pour votre intérêt de mon Rocky et à mercredi soir pour les nouvelles.

----------


## Flo13

Ah nous sommes rassurés. 
Mais bien tristes de savoir que Rocky n'a pas eu d'amélioration réelle après cette grosse opération.
Il aura peut-être un traitement pour son coeur (je ne me souviens plus s'il en a déjà un).

----------


## Rousquanne

Ahhh!!!
Enfin des nouvelles  :: , merci Fauve
Petit bonhomme  est un vrai philosophe:" Je profite de ma môman au max et je me colle à elle :-)). Il a bien raison!
C'est bien que tu ais RV à MA, et effectivement, est-ce-qu'il n'y a pas un traitement à mettre en place pour son coeur?
Plein de bonnes pensées à tous les deux!

----------


## odrey13

contente d'avoir des nouvelles . 

Ma york est cardiaque et fait exactement la toux dont tu parles . Elle a un traitement depuis plus de 2 ans.

----------


## Houitie

:: contente d'avoir des nouveles !!!

----------


## fauve

Oui depuis 2 ans pour son coeur il a 1/2 comprimé de Cibacène 5 mg par jour (ce qui équivaut au Fortékor le médicament véto mais j'achète celui pour humains c'est beaucoup moins cher et c'est la même composition).

----------


## cassie60

la toux ressemble a un souffle cardiaque j ai un chien et une chienne qui ont en un Lamaladie des seniors
 le f.....r ne faisait rien à mon chien donc le veto l a passé au generique DU VETM...n 5 mg a donné en 2 fois donc 1/2comprimé matin et soir. Depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre

contente d avoir de tes nouvelles ainsi que celle de Rocky
bizzz Marie

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve ! Contente de voir enfin des nouvelles !

Ce qui m'étonne dans l'idée de la toux cardiaque, c'est que, vu l'opération qu'il a subi, la grosse anesthésie, ça aurait été risqué ! Mais bon dans ce cas, faut faire une écho cardiaque pour être sûr. Ce n'est absolument pas invasif comme examen et ça peut se faire en cabinet véto si ce dernier est équipé. Et si c'est ça, comme cela a été dit plus haut, il y a pas mal de médocs pour soulager le chien. Ma Spinny a souffert de ça et elle a été soignée 5 ans pour IC .

Plein de bisous et des papouilles à Ptit bonhomme  :: 
Ps : pour les poils, c'est long, il va rester "gigot" un moment ::  D'autant qu'en hiver, le poil pousse moins vite ! Mais je te rassure, ça repousse quand même. :Smile:  Personne aujourd'hui ne peut savoir que Pillow était un ptit gigot il y a quelques mois !

----------


## fauve

Pomku, oui bien sûr avant l'opération il a vu une cardiologue et a eu une échographie. Le coeur était en assez bon état pour l'opération. Entre autres, elle a observé une petite fuite et a évalué le souffle à 2/6.
Elle m'a juste dit de continuer le Cibacène. C'est bizarre qu'ils ne m'aient pas dit que la toux pouvait venir de là. Je demanderais à la cancérologue en espérant qu'elle va fasse pas comme les autres vétos de là-bas et me disant de reprendre RDV avec la cardiologue.
Ta Spinny a pu être guéri de son souffle cardiaque ? Je pensais que ça restait à vie forcément.

Sinon il a gardé une manie depuis l'opération, il se grignote vraiment beaucoup les pattes avant, heureusement il ne s'est pas fait de plaie de léchage. Il se met sur moi pour le faire, je dois dire que c'est assez énervant à la longue, je suis obligée de le repousser. Il est plus stressé qu'avant et il a l'air tout triste, mais bon c'est dû à son grand âge ça aussi.

Pour ses poils rasés, je lui met un manteau quand on sort sinon il tremble.

Des bisous aussi à ton p'tit gros saucisson Pillow. :Big Grin:

----------


## pomku

Hélas non, Spinny est partie de son insuffisance cardiaque. Cela a été détecté tard. On l'a adoptée  à Gennevilliers, elle avait déjà  5 ans. Et elle commencé à avoir des symptômes à 10 ans environ. 
Mais elle a vécu les cinq dernières années avec un très bon confort de vie pour elle (moins pour nous parce qu'avec les diurétiques donnés pour contrer les oedemes pulmonaires, c'était pipi-party à la maison. Mais ce n'était qu'un détail.).
 En juin 2009, il a fait beaucoup trop chaud, ce qui est très dangereux pour les chiens atteint d'IC. Les traitements ne la soulageaient plus, elle ne pouvait plus dormir, elle ne mangeait plus, Bref elle n'avait plus de plaisir à vivre. Et elle ne voulait plus, ses yeux le disaient. Alors on l'a aidée à s'endormir. et ça a été un des pires jours de ma vie. Et j'arrête de parler de ça...  :Frown: 

Quant à mon saucisson, ben, avec mon "régime maison",  il a perdu 1 kilo !  Il devient peu à peu une saucisse sèche !  :: 
Le mordillage de pattes, c'est sûrement le stress... Cela arrive parfois à Pillow. Dans ces cas-là, je le papouille et il s'arrête. Mais p-être que ça ne marche qu'avec Pillow ?

----------


## fauve

> la toux ressemble a un souffle cardiaque j ai un chien et une chienne qui ont en un Lamaladie des seniors
>  le f.....r ne faisait rien à mon chien donc le veto l a passé au generique DU VETM...n 5 mg a donné en 2 fois donc 1/2comprimé matin et soir. Depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre
> 
> contente d avoir de tes nouvelles ainsi que celle de Rocky
> bizzz Marie


Marie, pourrais-tu me donner le nom en entier du médoc que tu donnes à ton chien  ("Vetm...n") . Je pense que tu as le droit de l'écrire et ça me permettra d'en parler au véto.

Merci ! ::

----------


## fauve

> Hélas non, Spinny est partie de son insuffisance cardiaque. Cela a été détecté tard. On l'a adoptée  à Gennevilliers, elle avait déjà  5 ans. Et elle commencé à avoir des symptômes à 10 ans environ. 
> Mais elle a vécu les cinq dernières années avec un très bon confort de vie pour elle (moins pour nous parce qu'avec les diurétiques donnés pour contrer les oedemes pulmonaires, c'était pipi-party à la maison. Mais ce n'était qu'un détail.).
>  En juin 2009, il a fait beaucoup trop chaud, ce qui est très dangereux pour les chiens atteint d'IC. Les traitements ne la soulageaient plus, elle ne pouvait plus dormir, elle ne mangeait plus, Bref elle n'avait plus de plaisir à vivre. Et elle ne voulait plus, ses yeux le disaient. Alors on l'a aidée à s'endormir. et ça a été un des pires jours de ma vie. Et j'arrête de parler de ça... 
> 
> Quant à mon saucisson, ben, avec mon "régime maison",  il a perdu 1 kilo !  Il devient peu à peu une saucisse sèche ! 
> Le mordillage de pattes, c'est sûrement le stress... Cela arrive parfois à Pillow. Dans ces cas-là, je le papouille et il s'arrête. Mais p-être que ça ne marche qu'avec Pillow ?


Tsss excuses-moi, j'ai la mémoire courte et tu m'as déjà parlé de ta Spinny partie. C'est super d'avoir pu lui permettre de vivre confortablement 5 ans avec cet handicap, tu lui as offert quelques annés de bonheur. Rocky aussi vient de Gennevilliers.

Ne fais pas trop maigrir ton saucisson Pillow, sinon quel sera ton repas de Noël ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pomku

C'est pas grave Fauve. C'est normal que tu aies oublié avec ce qui arrive à ton Rocky
Le médoc dont parle  Cassie60, c'est sans nul doute du Vetmedin. Spinny en a eu aussi. Avec du Fortekor et aussi du Prilactone (diurétique) je crois. J'ai un peu zappé le nom des médocs, désolée.

Quant à Noël, c'est surtout l'anniversaire de mes morpions ! Ces messieurs sont présumés être nés le 24 décembre Des petits Jésus !  ::  On reste dans le saucisson de toute façon.  :: 
Pourtant, jamais au grand jamais un saucisson n'a passé la porte de mon frigo ! On ne mange pas de ça ici  ::

----------


## cassie60

le generique du vetmedin est le cardiosur il existe plusieurs dosages pour mes chiens  mes nordiques des bons gros nounours de 30 et 28kg c'est du 5mg a donné en 2 fois
Le souffle cardiaque ne se guerit pas malheureusement mais grace au traitement nos chiens vivent normalement comme des seniors
Mon chien se lechait parfois les pattes nous croyons au depart à du stress Pourquoi ?au final  au vue de son grand age nous avons essayé le candilat besoin d'oxygene au niveau du cerveau  ' il a arreter au bout de 5 jours sans jamais reprendre cette manie 
bizzz a vous 2

----------


## cassie60

des news?

----------


## Rousquanne

> des news?


+1  ::

----------


## fauve

Oui, voilà des nouvelles de la consutation de mercredi dernier.

J'ai donc vu la cancérologue dans une salle "amphithéâtre" avec quelques étudiantes. 
Les chirurgiens que j'avais vu avant l'opération ne m'avaient pas dit que la chimiothérapie serait indispensable pour que l'opération qu'il a subit lui soit bénéfique (sinon il aurait été opéré pour rien car il y'aurait 95% de chances 
pour qu'il ait des métastases dans les mois à venir). Certains vétos m'avaient dit que comme c'était une tumeur unique, il n'y aurait pas de récidives, d'autres m'ont dit le contraire et qu'il restait toujours des cellules cancéreuses (surtout que la tumeur était particulièrement grosse).

Il a eu une prise de sang pour savoir si une chimio pouvait être envisageable selon son état et son âge et une étudiante m'a tel le soir pour me dire que les analyses étaient dans les normes et que j'avais donc RDV mercredi matin prochain. Il devra rester 24h sur place, je le récupererais le jeudi matin. Il y'aura 4 injections toutes les 3 semaines donc sur 3 mois. On m'a informé des risques de nausées, problèmes de digestion... Mais si c'est seulement 4 injections, ça peut valoir vraiment le coup, même s'il n'y a pas de garantie de récidives même avec la chimio.

Comme il a une grosse tumeur à la rate à priori bénine mais qui pourrait causer des dégâts en 
grossissant (hémoringies...) et faire que son état pourrait se dégrader très rapidement, une échographie sera réalisé avant la 2ème injection (car dans ce cas, ça ne serait pas la peine de poursuivre la chimio). Il est possible d'opérer pour retirer cette tumeur et donc la rate entière mais je n'en suis pas là du tout et avais dit plus d'opérations (mais peut-être est-ce une opération beaucoup moins lourde que la lobectomie du poumon ?). Je ne veux plus être égoïste et vouloir à tout prix le faire vivre le plus longtemps possible.

En tout cas, la cancérologue a dit qu'il paraissait très bien pour son âge. Forcément il a été 
dragué toutes les étudiantes perchées sur les marches des minis "gradins" et comme ça glissait beaucoup, du coup il descandait à toute allure en sautant ! Et elle a pu voir qu'il n'avait pas de perte d'équilibre et se rattrapait très bien.

J'ai été satisfaite de cette consultation, contrairement aux autres, et j'aime bien cette véto spécialisée en cancérologie, elle me disait quelque chose et en fait oui ça m'est revenu, c'est elle qui m'avait annoncé les 
bons résultats de l'IRM de Rocky il y'a 2 ans et demi lorqu'il avait eu une du nerf trijumeau.

Voilà les nouvelles, donc c'est reparti pour de nouvelles "aventures" là-bas. Ca a été un peu l'horreur mercredi soir à mon retour, la totale, accident grave de voyageur dans le métro donc changements de lignes, marches à monter... Puis arrivée à st-Lazare, gros soucis de trains donc foule impressionnante dans toute la gare, presque impossible de mettre un pied devant l'autre surtout avec un chien en laisse, puis retard du train ce qui fait que j'ai dû faire courir Rocky pour chopper mon car de campagne (y'en a qu'un) qu'on a eu à une minute près.

N'hésitez pas à me raconter vos expériences de chimio sur votre chiens, leurs effets secondaires, si ça a vraiment empéché les récidives, etc... Merci !

----------


## Rousquanne

Coucou Fauve  :: 
Merci pour ces nouvelles qui donnent de l'espoir.
Petit Rocky se bat bien.
Sur le post qui suit, tu trouveras pas mal de choses sur les chimios;bon, la pathologie n'est pas la même mais tu trouveras peut-être des réponses à certaines de tes questions...

Lymphome chez le chien


Pour ma part, j'ai eu il y a maintenant une dizaine d'année une minette sous chimio pendant 6 mois, suite à des tumeurs mamaires métastasées en cancer de la peau--> ma minette se trouait littéralement  partout, son ventre et l'intérieur de ses pattes n'étaient plus qu'une plaie  :: 
On a pensé euthanasie, puis ma véto m'a proposé une chimio très lourde par perfusion avec hospitalisation . J'ai refusé (ma moune avait 14 ans à l'époque, je ne voulais pas lui faire subir çà).
Ella m'a alors proposé une chimio par comprimés associés à un anti-inflammatoire, (5 jours par mois pendant 6 mois)
Et là, miracle, plaies asséchées à la première chimio et Clochette a guéri ensuite et a vécu jusqu'à ses 19 ans!
Aucun effet secondaire si ce n'est un peu de  fatigue pendant le temps de chimio.

Bon, après, chaque pathologie est différente bien sûr...
Plein de courage à toi et gros calins à Rocky
 ::

----------


## Flo13

L'acupuncture peut aider à supporter la chimio.

----------


## borneo

Rappelle-nous l'âge de ton chien ?

----------


## borneo

> Mon chien d'environ 10 kgs, ratier, environ 14,5 ans tousse de plus en plus tous les jours. Il tousse puis fait comme semblant de vomir sauf que rien ne sort.
> 
> 
> Je me fiche TOTALEMENT du côté financier, ce que je veux c'est le meilleur pour mon chien, Rocky. 
> Si quelqu'un a connu a ce cas, merci de me donner des infos.


Excuse-moi de te parler aussi crument : ils prennent ton chien pour un cobaye. Déjà cette grosse opération douloureuse à un loulou de plus de 14 ans, c'était franchement limite, mais proposer une chimio derrière (ce qui était prévisible), les bras m'en tombent. 

Ces gens-là n'ont aucune étique... je le pensais déjà, au vu d'autre topics, mais là, c'est le pompon. 

Ne prends surtout pas la critique pour toi, j'ai déjà eu des animaux malades de cancers, je sais très bien qu'on a du mal à voir où est leur intérêt, surtout si des vétos sans morale nous font miroiter une guérison.

----------


## Houitie

Je suis de l'avis de Borneo. Tu peux voir par rapport à ce que j'ai écrit dans le topic sur mon chien qui a une tumeur à la patte. 
Perso je privilégie le confort du chien à sa durée de vie. Après je comprendsaussi ton point de vue. Ce n'est que mon avis. 
Pour avoir moi meme des traitements du style de la chimio je ne ferai jamais subir ça à mes chiens... Bon si ma chienne de 2 ans développait quelque chose pourquoi pas... j'y réfléchirai... mais apres 8-10 ans non.

----------


## fauve

Je suis en plein doute depuis vos messages, j'y pense en permanence et ça me rend malade. 
Déjà, on ne m'a pas dit que mon chien resterait pendant 24h sous perfusion, on m'a dit qu'ils le garderaient 24h, c'est tout. Je pensais que c'était pour le surveiller et pour le garder au chaud. Comme c'est une école véto, en tant que client on a du mal à trouver sa place et on se sent exclu. C'est vrai que l'animal est considéré comme un cobaye et je n'avais pas l'impression qu'on parle de mon chien, j'avais du mal à en placer une parmis la prof et ses étudiantes ! (Alors que la facture a été une fois de plus archi salée... J'en suis déjà a plus de 3000€ de frais tout compris (en comptant le train, etc...).

Les effets secondaires se limitent à des nausées et a des problèmes digestifs style diarhées, non ? (et un peu de perte de poils).
Ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si ces effets secondaires (en dehors de la chute des poils) durent seulement 48h après les injections ou pendant les 3 mois de la chimio ?
Est-ce-que le chien sent une douleur durant ces 24h sous perfusion ? On ne m'a pas informé de tout ça...

En fin de compte, là où j'en apprend le plus c'est lorsque je parle avec des clients dans la salle d'attente (vu qu'on y passe une demi-journée). Il existe donc une chimio par médicaments. Est-elle aussi efficace ? (la cliente qui m'en a parlé l'avait fait à sa york et elle n'avait eu aucun effet secondaire).

Je me pose tout plein de questions et je suis complètement perdue. A un moment je me dit, si si on va faire la chimio pour éviter les 95% de chances qu'il métastase et ce n'est que 4 fois 24h à subir et ça vaut peut-être le coup si ça peut lui permettre de vivre 2 ans de plus, et à un autre moment, je me dit, non basta je ne le laisserais plus jamais là-bas, il a trop souffert et ça l'a trop stressé et en plus il a aussi cette grosse tumeur à la rate qui pourrait dégénérer, même si elle est bégnine...
C'est trop dur, quel que soit mon choix je sais que le regretterais et m'en voudrais. Si je l'aurai laissé tranquille et que dans 3 mois il meurt dans d'atroces souffrances, je l'aurais donc fait opéré pour rien et on aurait pu éviter ça avec seulement quelques heures de perfusion.
 Et si je l'aurais fait subir une chimio et que je le voix en état de souffrance comme j'ai pu le voir, et qu'au final il décède quand même d'ici un an, je m'en voudrais plus que jamais...

----------


## Flo13

Et pourquoi retourner à Maisons-Alfort pour faire la chimio? N'y aurait-il pas un clinique véto compétente près de chez toi, susceptible de la faire et bien t'expliquer au sujet de la chimio par cachet (peut-être que ce n'est valable que pour certains cancers?) et du reste.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Encore une fois Fauve, car je l'ai déjà dit, je n'aimerai pas être à ta place .... Pas facile en effet de prendre une décision et comme tu dis, n'importe laquelle tu prendra, tu trouvera toujours quelque chose à te reprocher .... l'humain et la vie sont ainsi faits .... On ne peut t'apporter que nos expériences et notre soutien, pour les conseils .... ma foi, difficile .... tu es seule devant tes responsabilités et le bonheur de ton loulou ... je ne peux que souhaiter que tes décisions soient les meilleures pour toi et ton loulou !

----------


## Houitie

Je ne te donne que mon exemple (je n'en ai pas d'autre) tu devrais demander à lealouboy il me semble que son chien a fait de la chimio


Spoiler:  



 
  J'ai deux tumeurs au cerveau et j'ai donc des médicaments pour éviter qu'elles grossissent voir pour les faire diminuer. Je prends un comprimé par semaine (le jeudi matin) je n'avale rien le jeudi et vendredi, je suis dans les choux, nausées, vertiges, maux de tête, un peu deconnectée dans le temps, je ne quitte pas mon lit sauf pour ouvrir la porte aux chiens. Le samedi et dimanche je dors pas mal (sieste matin et apm et longues nuits) les trois autres jours je suis naze mais ça peut aller. J"ai fait plusieurs mois de traitements puis j'ai arrêté, j'en avait marre de ne plus vivre, ou plutot de vivre trois jours sur sept pour un comprimé. Là le medecin me demande de reprendre (normalement la semaine prochaine) et clairement je n'ai pas envie donc pour mes chiens non, surtout sur un chien agé

----------


## fauve

Rousquanne, merci pour ton expérience partagée avec ta minette et pour le lien du post des lymphomes. Il y'a 38 pages à lire et j'en suis à la page 6.

Merci Papounet, effectivement c'est une sale période pour lui comme pour moi (enfin pour le moment il va bien, même s'il dort le plus clair de son temps), sûrement une des plus douloureuses de ma vie.

Houitie, j'ai beaucoup de peine pour toi et te souhaite beaucoup de courage. Que se passerait-il si tu décidais de ne plus reprendre le traitement ? 

Pour Rocky, je vais me renseigner demain si on peut remplacer les injections par des comprimés. Je ne sais pas si mes vétos près de chez moi sont bien renseignés sur le sujet. Je vais appeller Maisons-Alfort même si je sais qu'ils ne pourront pas me passer de vétos au tel et me diront que c'est sur consultation... Je crois que je vais annuler mon RDV de mercredi, vous avez raison c'est égoïste de faire subir ça à un chien aussi âgé. J'ai très peur de la façon dont il va partir par contre, des symptômes qu'il aura lorsqu'il aura des métastases. Saloperie de cancer, la nature est vraiment très mal faite.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Non Fauve, ce n'est pas égoïste, c'est humain ....

----------


## fauve

Vu qu'il ne me reste plus que 2 jours avant de me décider (et en plus je n'aime pas annuler au dernier moment, car je me dis que je prend la place d'un autre chien qui pourrait être sauvé), j'ouvre un post pour récolter des avis sur la chimio sur chiens âgés. Je n'ai lu que des expériences sur des chiens de moins de 10 ans, j'ai besoin de retour d'expérience sur les chiens âgés pour être "sûre" de ma décision.

----------


## cassie60

Prunelle a été opérée à l age de 8 ans d un meningione,une periode delicate pour elle, puis a recu de la chimio 6 seances par injection au départ n a pas bien supporté; encore et encore des  vomissements qui l 'epuisaient Au bout de la 3eme tout est rentré dans l ordre
des doutes encore des doutes  j en ai eu 
a ce jour elle va plutot bien elle a bientot 10 ans
laisses ton coeur parler il n'y a que toi qui peut prendre la décision pour Rocky
,Egoiste certainement pas 
A la disparation des mes poilus je me suis toujours posée cette question Ai je Bien fait ? 
je croise les doigts que tu profites de ton petit bonhomme de Rocky ENCORE LONGTEMPS

----------


## borneo

Je suis désolée de t'avoir mis le doute... mais je constate que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir des réticences.

Mon expérience : un chien de 14 ans avec un lymphome, et une véto qui me déconseille formellement la chimio. De son point de vue, ça n'apporte pas grand chose au niveau espérance de vie. Le chien a été traité à la cortisone, il a profité de la vie jusqu'à ce que ça n'aille plus, c'est à dire huit mois. A 14 ans, ce n'est pas rien. Et bien plus que les 6 semaines annoncées par les pro-chimios. 

Pour décider, je pense qu'il faut faire abstraction de soi, et se demander ce que le chien choisirait.  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

:: 
On pense à Rocky et à toi!

----------


## fauve

J'ai finalement décidé de ne pas entamer la chimio prévue ce matin à Maisons-Alfort. De toute façon, j'avais laissé un message sur le répondeur du service où la cancérologue aurait pu l'entendre (suivant les conseils du secrétariat) et personne ne m'a rappellé, alors qu'ils aillent se faire f*****. 
Ils ne m'ont même pas tel du fait que je ne vienne pas au RDV ce matin, et je suis persuadée qu'ils m'avaient déjà rayé quand j'avais appellé pour leur faire part de mes doutes et que j'avais besoin d'en reparler avec la cancérologue.
C'est juste une boîte à fric et d'ailleurs ils avaient refusé de me donner la dernière radio de Rocky (histoire de garder le client sous la main).

J'ai fait la connaissance d'un vétérinaire dans mon coin. A la base j'y allais juste pour faire identifier un chaton et j'ai commencé à poser mes questions concernant mon chien (qui n'était pas là) m'attendant à ce qu'elle soit rapidement expédiées et bien non ce véto a pris beaucoup de temps pour me répondre et ça m'a fait énormément de bien.

Je vais donc prendre RDV avec lui très prochainement afin qu'il examine de fond en comble le dossier de Rocky. On pésera alors le pour et le contre l'opération de sa grosse tumeur à la rate (qui est une opération relativement simple) pour éviter une hémoringie de cette tumeur.
Pour son carcinome, on verra comment on peut le "traiter" en dehors de la chimio.

Tout peut se dégrader très vite mais en tout cas à ce jour, Rocky est en pleine forme et est toujours aussi gourmand, alors il a droit a de bons petits plats maisons dont il raffole.

----------


## Chinooka

Je pense que ce nouveau véto peut exiger la dernière radio de Rocky, si c'est comme pour les humains, le dossier t'appartient en principe non ?

Je trouve que c'est une sage décision de demander l'avis d'un véto extérieur à Maisons-Alfort. Apparemment celui-ci prend en compte tes interrogations tout à fait légitimes et, même si je trouve ça normal, c'est tout à son honneur de ne pas te prendre (ainsi que ton toutou) pour un numéro   :: 

 ::

----------


## fauve

> Je pense que ce nouveau véto peut exiger la dernière radio de Rocky, si c'est comme pour les humains, le dossier t'appartient en principe non ?
> 
> Je trouve que c'est une sage décision de demander l'avis d'un véto extérieur à Maisons-Alfort. Apparemment celui-ci prend en compte tes interrogations tout à fait légitimes et, même si je trouve ça normal, c'est tout à son honneur de ne pas te prendre (ainsi que ton toutou) pour un numéro


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Chinooka !
J'ai encore en tête le refus de ce conna** de véto (celui qui n'avait pas vu la tumeur sur la radio qu'il avait faite, pourtant déjà bien visible) de me donner la radio ! Tout simplement parce qu'il voulait suivre le chien (garder le client) ! Rocky serait peut-être déjà mort si je n'avais pas pris les choses en main de moi-même (alors que j'y connassais rien). Ce véto s'est récemment volatisé dans la nature et tous les vétos du coin le dénigre.

Je doute fort que Maisons-Alfort accepte de me poster la radio de Rocky + des résultats, juste à cause des frais d'envoi. Un véto près de chez moi avait refusé de me renvoyer son carnet de santé (ils sont vraiment à 1 près :: ) qu'ils avaient oublié de me rendre. Il faudrait que je refasse le long trajet pour tout récupérer. Je préfère tout recommencer chez ce nouveau véto (de toute façon, j'en suis déjà à plus de 3000 de dépensés, donc à ce stade là on ne compte plus rien du tout...).

Après avoir beaucoup pleuré, j'ai à nouveau de l'espoir, en ce nouveau véto. Peut-être que je donnerais mon feu vert pour une opération de la rate, il y'a des chances, j'y crois tellement.
 Je n'imagine pas ma vie sans lui, c'est ma moitié, mon bébé, mon fils, mon meilleur ami, mon confident, mon compagnon de vie H24. Ca sera la descente aux enfers le jour où je me retrouverais face à lui et face au véto qui aura une grande aiguille à la main, et je ne sais pas j'y arriverais à remonter la pente sans lui.

----------


## Flo13

Tu fais bien de prendre un autre avis.
Je me demande si la radio ne peut pas être numérisée pour passer par mail  :: ..... en tout cas M.A peut t'envoyer le compte rendu de la radio, ce sera déjà ça.

Et comment va sa toux?

----------


## borneo

> Je doute fort que Maisons-Alfort accepte de me poster la radio de Rocky + des résultats, juste à cause des frais d'envoi. Un véto près de chez moi avait refusé de me renvoyer son carnet de santé (ils sont vraiment à 1€ près) qu'ils avaient oublié de me rendre. Il faudrait que je refasse le long trajet pour tout récupérer. Je préfère tout recommencer chez ce nouveau véto (de toute façon, j'en suis déjà à plus de 3000€ de dépensés, donc à ce stade là on ne compte plus rien du tout...).


Je pense qu'il y a ici des gens qui y vont et qui seront prêts à te rendre ce service. Avec une autorisation de ta main, pourquoi ne pas essayer de récupérer le dossier ?

----------


## Chinooka

> Je me demande si la radio ne peut pas être numérisée pour passer par mail ..... en tout cas M.A peut t'envoyer le compte rendu de la radio, ce sera déjà ça.


En effet, c'est ce que le radiologue en dentisterie avait fait avec des radios de mes dents, j'avais fait suivre le mail à ma dentiste. C'est donc tout à fait possible, ça ne coûte rien et ça ne prend pas des heures ! Il me semble que Fauve a laissé assez de sous là-bas pour qu'on lui remette le dossier complet !

----------


## cassie60

le dossier tu es en droit de le récuperer puisses que tu as payer
j ai toujours recuperé les dossiers de mes chiens par l'intermediaire de mon veto lorsque j epousais un refus

----------


## fauve

> Tu fais bien de prendre un autre avis.
> Je me demande si la radio ne peut pas être numérisée pour passer par mail ..... en tout cas M.A peut t'envoyer le compte rendu de la radio, ce sera déjà ça.
> 
> Et comment va sa toux?


Rien de changé pour sa toux, c'est exactement comme avant son opération. Dès qu'il se met en boule, hop, il fait sa "crise". Je n'ose plus changer de position la nuit mais pas évident car j'ai de gros soucis de dos et quand la douleur est vraiment trop forte, je suis obligée de changer de position et de me raidir, et là à coup sûr il fait sa crise. Je ne me vois pas lui interdire le lit donc pas de solutions.

----------


## fauve

J'ai RDV lundi chez ce nouveau véto et je verrais s'il pense que la dernière radio est indispensable ou non (parce qu'il pourrait y avoir déjà de l'évolution).

Sinon il a à nouveau ce soucis de grosse comission. Il ne fait plus du tout caca depuis une semaine. Ca m'inquiète beaucoup. Il a pas mal de gaz, je vois bien qu'il a besoin de faire, mais rien du tout, même au bout d'une heure de balade hier.
La tumeur à la rate ne serait pas en cause, j'ai du mal à comprendre.

----------


## Houitie

Il a de la morphine pour la douleur? car ça peut expliquer la constipation.

----------


## fauve

> Il a de la morphine pour la douleur? car ça peut expliquer la constipation.


De la morphine ?! Pour quelle douleur ?

Non, il n'a aucun traitement. Ca fait déjà plus de 5 semaines qu'il a été opéré, ça fait bien longtemps qu'il ne ressent plus de douleur et qu'il n'a plus de traitement.

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve.
Ça craint s'il ne fait pas popo. Faudrait pas qu'il se tape une occlusion. Ton nouveau véto ne peut pas te donner un laxatif ? Ou alors lui mettre des suppos pour bébé ? Je dis peut-être une grosse bêtise et  si c'est la cas, je présente mes excuses, mais je n'ai jamais connu ce souci chez mes chiens 
Tu devrais p-être appeler le véto demain matin qu'il te file un tuyau et te dise quel soin léger peut lui être apporté pour le soulager en attendant lundi. 
Bisous et papouilles à p'tit bonhomme  ::  :: 

-

----------


## fauve

J'ai eu mon RDV cet après-midi chez ce nouveau véto assez sympathique, je vais en faire mon véto traitant pour tous mes chiens.
Il avait fait des recherches sur la carcinome avant la consultation. Il a trouvé comme moi que la chimio était peu efficace sur les carcinomes et que ça risquait d'être bien agressif. La chimio ne marche pas sur tous les cancers (bons résultats sur les lymphomes, apparement beaucoup moins bons sur les carcinomes).
Son espérance de vie est de quelques mois, voir de quelques semaines (si on m'avait dit ça à Maisons-Alfort avant l'opération, je ne l'aurais pas fait opérer juste pour gagner quelques mois, surtout si on m'avait dit d'avance (et non après) qu'il avait 95% de chances de métastaser). 
Ce véto m'a expliqué les résultats de l'analyse de sa grosse tumeur retirée, ce qui n'avait pas du tout été fait à Maisons-Alfort. "Risques d'emboles pulmonaires", ça veux dire que des cellules cancéreuses se sont déjà détachées pour se propager ailleurs. Très fréquemment les métastases se déplaceraient dans les poumons mais aussi dans les os, mais elles peuvent quand même aller partout.

 Du coup, pas d'opération de prévue pour sa tumeur à la rate même s'il risque une hémoringie interne (mais ce n'est pas systhématique).
Il a effectivement remarqué qu'il est très constipé et qu'il stockait tout à l'intérieur (il avait juste fait un tout petit peu il y'a deux jours et il a fait quand même en sortant du véto, peut-être du fait que le véto a osculté la zone) et qu'il devait de bonnes douleurs dans le ventre.
Il m'a donné un laxatif + un anti-inflammatoires (pour le carcinome : ça pourrait retarder l'évolution des métastases).
Il faut voir si la constipation reviendra ou pas (mais ça fait déjà un an qu'il a du mal à faire). Lui m'a dit que la tumeur à la rate pouvait en être la cause, comme ne pas l'être. Si ça l'est on verra pour un éventuel retrait de la rate avec sa tumeur. Lui-même ne sait pas non plus ce qu'il ferait pour son chien...
Et voilà, c'est le début de la fin. Le plus dur va être de trouver comment faire en sorte que sa fin sera la moins douloureuse possible.
Mon pauvre bébé, si on m'avait dit que tu finirais comme ça il y'a 1 an encore, je ne l'aurais pas cru... ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi et te souhaite beaucoup de courage  ::

----------


## Flo13

Comme ce doit être dur d'entendre ça! Je suis très triste pour toi.
Profite bien de lui pour le moment. Et qui sait, il vivra peut-être encore un peu plus, même les meilleurs vétos ne peuvent tout savoir.

----------


## Chinooka

Pour la constipation, tu ne demanderais pas à ton véto si tu peux lui donner de l'huile de paraffine ? Ma Satine (braque de Weimar) en prend depuis samedi soir parce qu'elle était bien constipée et a même une hernie périnéale, le véto qui l'a revue ce matin ne sentait plus rien dans les intestins donc c'est efficace et en plus c'est tout à fait naturel ! Mais bon, demande à ton véto avant : avec tout ce que ton bonhomme a eu, il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi.

Je suis heureuse pour toi que tu aies trouvé ce véto-ci qui semble être bien à ton écoute  ::

----------


## fauve

Oui le laxatif s'appelle "Laxatone" et c'est à base d'huile de paraffine en fait.

----------


## borneo

Tu verras qu'on tisse avec un animal gravement malade des liens dont l'intensité n'a rien à voir avec ceux qu'on a avec un brave toutou en bonne santé.

Je l'ai vécu avec mon cheval : pendant sa dernière année de vie, il est passé plus de choses entre nous que pendant les deux décennies précédentes.

Avec mon dernier chien mort d'un lymphome, c'est la même chose. Quand tu crois que c'est la fin, et finalement non, il remonte la pente, et on fait une petite balade tranquille au soleil, ça vaut toutes les randonnées que tu as pu faire avec lui, pendant les 15 ans qui ont précédé.

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi  ::

----------


## pomku

Profite, profite ! Et dis-toi que tant qu'il a du plaisir à vivre, c'est ça de gagné contre la maladie. 
Plein de bisous et de papouilles ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## fauve

Borneo, tu as eu des chiens qui sont décédés d'un cancer il me semble. Etaient-ils sous cortisone ?
Ce véto ne m'a prescrit qu'un simple anti-inflammatoire (Meloxidyl : indications : Réduction de l'inflammation et de la douleur lors de troubles musco-squelettiques aigus et chroniques) et m'a répondu non pour un corticoïde mais je n'ai pas très bien saisi la raison et la différence.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Profite, profite ! Et dis-toi que tant qu'il a du plaisir à vivre, c'est ça de gagné contre la maladie. 
> Plein de bisous et de papouilles


J'ai du mal à profiter justement car quand je le regarde, j'ai envie de pleurer. Et je pense que son plaisir à vivre se limite à la bouffe et à dormir. Merci Pomku en tout cas. ::

----------


## borneo

Mon chien a eu de la cortisone, par cures, pour son lymphome. Il en prenait quand ça n'allait pas, ensuite, j'arrêtais. Un lymphome est une maladie avec des hauts et des bas, parfois le chien va bien, et puis tout à coup, il est très mal. En quelques jours de cortisone, il remonte la pente.
Je ne pense pas que les autres cancers soient comparables. 

La cortisone est un soin palliatif, ça ne guérit rien. Les effets secondaires peuvent être très pénibles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai du mal à profiter justement car quand je le regarde, j'ai envie de pleurer. Et je pense que son plaisir à vivre se limite à la bouffe et à dormir. Merci Pomku en tout cas.


Bah la bouffe, ce n'est pas rien... et un chien de cet âge, même sans cancer, c'est en général "bouffe et dodo". S'il mange, c'est que ça va chez lui.  ::

----------


## aurlie

Quand j'ai appris que Rudine avait un cancer et des métastases aux poumons, j'ai éclaté en sanglots.
Ma véto m'a dit " ne pleurez pas, Rudine va sentir que vous êtes triste". A partir de ce moment, je me suis dis que je pleurerai quand Rudine ne sera plus là et qu'en attendant, je profiterai d'elle le temps qu'il nous reste.
C'est ce que je fais.
Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage Fauve  ::

----------


## pomku

> Bah la bouffe, ce n'est pas rien... et un chien de cet âge, même sans cancer, c'est en général "bouffe et dodo". S'il mange, c'est que ça va chez lui.


Ouais, Bornéo a raison Ma Spinny, passé ses 14 ans, c'était manger, manger, manger, dormir, dormir, dormir.

----------


## Houitie

Fauve, Filou a le meme traitement anti inflamatoire pour sa tumeur à la patte et clairement il va "bien" ! La tumeur est là, certe mais il marche, court, joue et semble plus souple qu'avant

----------


## fauve

J'ai modifié le titre du post car il n'a plus rien à voir avec ce que dont souffre mon chien. Il n'a jamais eu d'affaissement de la trachée, c'est juste un véto incompétent qui n'avait pas vu la tumeur sur la radio (pourtant déjà très visible) ou qui avait fait semblant de ne pas voir et qui avait diagnostiqué un affaissement de la trachée (jamais revu par les autres vétos !).

Houitie, la tumeur à la patte de ton chien n'est pas opérable ?

Aurlie, merci de ton soutien. Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir ton courage et ne peux m'empêcher de pleurer devant mes chiens. Je le fais seulement quand je sais que Rocky ne me verra pas (il n'entend presque plus rien), en revanche mes 3 chiennes me voyent et je vois bien que ça les pertube. La petite reste dans son panier et se fait toute petite, la moyenne est mal à l'aise également et va se planquer sous le canapé, alors que la plus jeune et la plus grande vient me lécher le visage et me caline.
Je suis une mauvaise maîtresse en ce moment pour mes 3 filles. Elles manquent de longues balades en forêt, de dépenses physiques, d'attention... Je n'ai d'yeux que pour Rocky et refuse de le laisser seul plus de 30 minutes quand je balade les filles (et encore je ne les promène que peu de jours dans la semaine). Bon par contre, vu que je fais beaucoup de rations ménagères avec que de bonnes choses pour Rocky, bien évidemment elles ont autant en proportion avec leur poids.
Rocky c'est le pillier de la meute, le tout premier, la première fille n'est venue que 5 ans après, la 2ème fille encore un an après et la dernière encore 8 ans après (c'est à dire cette année).

Je suis toujours dans le doute permanent qui me bouffe : "Est-que je lui fais retirer sa rate (avec sa grosse tumeur y comprise) où est-ce-que ça ne vaut pas le coup parce qu'il va partir dans quelques mois ?".
Les vétos ne peuvent pas me répondre car certains chiens sont beaucoup plus résistants que d'autres et peuvent vivre beaucoup plus longtemps que d'autres avec un cancer généralisé.

Encore une fois je m'en voudrais dans les deux cas de figure :

- Je m'en voudrais de ne pas l'avoir fair opérer s'il fait une hémoringie interne de sa rate et se vide de son sang et décède (alors que c'est une opération assez simple et pas très douloureuse - rien à voir avec l'opération du poumon)

- Je m'en voudrais de l'avoir fait opérer, de l'avoir laissé à nouveau en clinique, de lui avoir fait subir une nouvelle AG avec une période de convalescence sans savoir où il est ni pourquoi il se retrouve à nouveau délaissé et dans et état là, s'il décède (où si j'ai dû faire abréger ses souffrances) de son cancer généralisé.

Je ne sais, à nouveau, pas quoi faire du tout. C'est vraiment dur, très dur.

----------


## borneo

Sur un animal de cet âge, la question n'est pas "est-ce opérable ?"

Tout est opérable. Il suffit de trouver un véto qui ne pense qu'à faire tourner sa boutique. 

Doit-on faire subir une opération à un animal en fin de vie ? Ma réponse est "non", et c'est un avis partagé par beaucoup de monde.

----------


## fauve

Borneo, je pense que tu n'as pas compris la question que je me pose.
Bien sûr que tout est opérable, il suffit d'aller à Maisons-Alfort, ils opéreraient même un chien de 20 ans, ça leur ferait une expérience en plus et un bilan en plus pour leurs élèves.

Une opération en fin de vie, ça veux rien dire. Il y'a tellement de sortes d'opérations différentes plus ou moins lourdes. 
En gros, si demain un chien âgé à une tumeur (bénigne ou maligne) au testicule qui risque de faire de gros dégâts et si le chien même âgé est en forme et a des chances de vivre plus d'un an encore, tu te poserais la question de le faire opérer ? Cette tumeur si bénigne pourrait "éclater" et provoquer une hémoringie interne qui entrainerait le décès du chien (après une agonie de quelques minutes à plusieurs heures) et si maligne ben de métastaser.
Moi je le ferais opérer direct.

----------


## Houitie

Le post sur la tumeur de Filou est là 

tumeur sur la patte, que faire?
J"ai décidé de ne pas le faire opérer pour plusieurs raisons expliquées dans le post (c'est un peu long à résumer)

----------


## fauve

J'ai lu le début mais n'ai pas trouvé son âge ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lors de ma dernière consultation à Maisons-Alfort, j'avais en face de moi dans la salle d'attente, un grand chien chien carrément amputé d'une patte d'avan à cause d'une tumeur à la patte.
S'il est jeune, j'aurais foncé aussi.

----------


## Chinooka

Fauve je comprends toutes tes interrogations, je me pose les mêmes mais pas dans le même domaine pour ma braque de Weimar (Chinook) qui aura 15 ans début février, ce qui est un bel âge pour un braque !

S'il fallait l'opérer de quoique ce soit, ce serait NON tout de suite ! Tout ce qu'on lui fait depuis juin 2012, ce sont des piqûres d'antibio qui durent 15 jours : c'était la cinquième samedi parce qu'elle fait de la température (39°7 quand même), des injections d'anabolisant (pour l'appétit qu'elle perd de temps en temps sur ce même laps de temps) et depuis samedi : deux piqûres d'anti-inflammatoire pour son arrière-train. A chaque fois, elle reprend vigueur mais mon second véto m'a dit que si à la fin de la semaine, les deux piqûres d'anti-inflammatoire n'agissaient pas, il faudrait peut-être envisager de la laisser partir ??? Je suis pleine d'interrogations aussi parce qu'elle a toute sa tête, elle voit et entend très bien : c'est juste l'arrière-train qui fait misère : souffre-t-elle ???? ou c'est uniquement un problème de mobilité sans souffrance ???? difficile à dire, quand on dit qu'il ne leur manque que la parole... En plus sa prise de sang de lundi est parfaite (alors que je pensais que les reins étaient atteints), à part les globules blancs un peu trop élevés, ce qui explique sa température.

A ta place, mais c'est une opinion toute personnelle !!! je ne ferais plus opérer un chien aussi âgé, ça devient de l'acharnement thérapeutique. Par contre, lui offrir un confort de vie avec des soins palliatifs pour qu'il ne souffre surtout pas + beaucoup d'amour : OUI ! Les aider *à ne plus souffrir*, c'est la dernière grande preuve d'amour qu'on peut leur donner : dans ce cas uniquement sinon c'est une eutha de convenance ! Mais avec des chiens aussi âgés... je pense qu'on ne parle plus d'eutha de convenance !

Courage Fauve, je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec toi et je pense très souvent à toi et à ta détresse... la vie n'est pas simple quand la santé affecte ceux qu'on aime...  ::  Je comprends d'autant mieux ce que tu ressens que j'adore ma Chinook... ma petite pétasse, elle m'a fait rire tous les jours depuis septembre 1998 quand je l'ai recueillie et je n'imagine pas qu'elle puisse partir même si c'est dans la norme des choses, je ne veux pas qu'elle souffre   ::

----------


## Houitie

Filou a 13 ans mais plein de "soucis" autre que sa tumeur donc je sais que l'opérer de sa patte ça veut dire qu'il ne se réveillera peut etre pas et s'il se réveille il aura des souffrances et des soins (qu'il déteste) qui ne rallongeront peut etre sa vie que de quelques jours ou semaine. Donc je l'empeche de souffrir (et là je ferai le max) et pour le reste je laisse tomber.

----------


## borneo

Mon raisonnement est le suivant : les jours de mon chien sont comptés. Je veux donc qu'il en profite au maximum. 

Imagine qu'il lui reste un mois à vivre. Il faudrait qu'il passe la moitié de ce temps hospitalisé, sous morphine, puis avec une collerette, des soins, des visites chez le véto, du stress ? Ma réponse est non.

Maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut, en fonction de sa sensibilité.

Mon chien de 13 ans 1/2 s'est retrouvé paralysé et incontinent suite à une hernie discale. Je n'ai même pas fait de myélographie ou de scanner pour voir si c'était opérable, car l'opération était hors de question. Faire subir de telles douleurs, un tel stress, et un tel risque (anesthésie, infection, etc) à un chien qui arrivait à la fin de sa vie, alors qu'il ne souffrait pas et que je pouvais le gérer autrement, ça ne me semblait pas une bonne option. Il aurait fini sa vie dans la rééducation... est-ce qu'il en aurait au moins profité ?
Finalement il a pu remarcher grâce à un rebouteux, et il a bien profité de l'année et demie qui lui restait à vivre.  ::

----------


## laurenceg

mon chien a 19 ans, on lui a détecté fin août (après une erreur de diagnostic par une collègue de mon véto et un traitement pour la maladie de cushing qu'il n'avait pas qui l'a rendu malade) des tumeurs au foie et à la rate.
Hors de question de parler d'une opération à son âge en raison de problème cardiaque, il n'envisageait même pas une biopsie car impossible entre l'anesthésie qui lui aurait été fatale et les tumeurs qui auraient risqué de saigner.

Il n'a qu'un traitement pour aider le foie, pour le moment il se maintient , comme le tien , il mange et dort....

franchement même si il avait pu être opéré, je ne pense pas que je l'aurais fait faire, trop de risques pour un vieux chien et de stress également

----------


## borneo

De plus, faire une biopsie si on n'envisage pas d'opérer, c'est pire que de ne rien faire. Toucher à une tumeur peut la faire flamber.

Quand on a un animal gravement malade, il faut bien se renseigner, avant de se lancer à intervenir. Car les vétos te disent rarement ce qu'ils ont en vue.

Tu fais un scanner, et puis on te dit "pourquoi avoir fait un scanner si c'est pour ne pas opérer ?"
Tu fais une biopsie et on te dit "Maintenant que la biopsie est faite, si on n'opère pas, le cancer va flamber."
Tu fais opérer ton chien, et on te dit "Pourquoi l'avoir fait opérer, si c'est pour refuser la chimio ?"

Bref, tu entres sans t'en rendre compte dans une spirale infernale, alors que tu voulais juste donner les meilleures chances à ton animal.
Il faut bien réfléchir avant de mettre le petit doigt dans l'engrenage.  ::

----------


## fauve

> De plus, faire une biopsie si on n'envisage pas d'opérer, c'est pire que de ne rien faire. Toucher à une tumeur peut la faire flamber.
> 
> Quand on a un animal gravement malade, il faut bien se renseigner, avant de se lancer à intervenir. Car les vétos te disent rarement ce qu'ils ont en vue.
> 
> Tu fais un scanner, et puis on te dit "pourquoi avoir fait un scanner si c'est pour ne pas opérer ?"
> Tu fais une biopsie et on te dit "Maintenant que la biopsie est faite, si on n'opère pas, le cancer va flamber."
> Tu fais opérer ton chien, et on te dit "Pourquoi l'avoir fait opérer, si c'est pour refuser la chimio ?"
> 
> Bref, tu entres sans t'en rendre compte dans une spirale infernale, alors que tu voulais juste donner les meilleures chances à ton animal.
> Il faut bien réfléchir avant de mettre le petit doigt dans l'engrenage.


Je pense que ton raisonnement est très bon et que c'est bien souvent malheureusement la réflexion a avoir (à Maisons-Alfort entre autres, où on soigne l'animal jusqu'au bout en prenant tous les risques mais c'est ça la médecine).

Moi, j'aurais aimé qu'on m'informe de tout cela avant de faire opérer Rocky. Je suis écoeurée car les vétos de Maisons-Alfort avant l'opération m'avaient dit que comme c'était une tumeur unique, il n'y aurait plus de cancer, mais après l'opération non seulement il n'y a pas eu de suivi post-opératoire mais après quand j'ai pris de moi-même RDV avec une "cancérologue" (je le met entre guillemets car elle m'avait dit que c'était beaucoup de l'appeller comme ça), j'ai appris qu'il y avait 95% de chances qu'ils fassent des métastases et que sa médiane de vie était limité à quelques mois seulement (entre 1 et 8 mois) et que la chimio était indispensable. Hors on m'avait dit qu'il n'y aurait pas besoin de faire de chimio. (De plus, la chimio ne serait que peu bénéfique sur les carcinomes).

On m'a menti sur toute la ligne, ça c'est sûr. Je n'oublierais jamais la parole d'une étudiante véto qui m'a dit au tel que Rocky avait eu un réveil très difficile et qu'il avait voulu mordre les vétos. Quand j'avais eu les vétos qui avaient assisté à son opération au tel, ils m'avaient dit que tout s'était très bien passé et qu'il était très gentil. J'ai appris bien après (lorsque j'ai vu la cancérologue) qu'il avait eu une perfusion supplémentaire (la cancérologue ne comprenait pas pourquoi il avait été rasé sur l'arrière-train), et aussi qu'il avait été intubé plus longtemps que prévu.

Je me souviens aussi avoir récupérer Rocky totalement déshydraté (en plus du fait qu'ils ne le sortaient qu'une fois par jour pour ses besoins, donc il faisait partout dans la clinique), il s'était jeté dans la piscine par des températures négatives alors qu'il était encore en convalescence et que par même 30 degrés il refuse d'y aller. Ils me l'auraient garder 2 jours de plus qu'il serait peut-être mort totalement déshydraté.

Je regrette donc énormément cette opération, même si aujourd'hui sans opération il serait peut-être déjà mort.
Ca ne me ferme pas la porte pour autant pour une opération de la rate chez un véto généraliste. J'y réfléchis, je ne pense plus qu'à ça. Je pense prendre RDV pour une échographie, le mieux est de suivre cette tumeur de près. Je psychote, je passe mon temps à lui palper le ventre et j'ai tjrs l'impression qu'il est gonflé (s'il fait une hémoringie interne à cause d'une fissure de sa tumeur à la rate, son ventre se gonflera de sang et il s'affaiblissera).

----------


## fauve

> Fauve je comprends toutes tes interrogations, je me pose les mêmes mais pas dans le même domaine pour ma braque de Weimar (Chinook) qui aura 15 ans début février, ce qui est un bel âge pour un braque !
> 
> S'il fallait l'opérer de quoique ce soit, ce serait NON tout de suite ! Tout ce qu'on lui fait depuis juin 2012, ce sont des piqûres d'antibio qui durent 15 jours : c'était la cinquième samedi parce qu'elle fait de la température (39°7 quand même), des injections d'anabolisant (pour l'appétit qu'elle perd de temps en temps sur ce même laps de temps) et depuis samedi : deux piqûres d'anti-inflammatoire pour son arrière-train. A chaque fois, elle reprend vigueur mais mon second véto m'a dit que si à la fin de la semaine, les deux piqûres d'anti-inflammatoire n'agissaient pas, il faudrait peut-être envisager de la laisser partir ??? Je suis pleine d'interrogations aussi parce qu'elle a toute sa tête, elle voit et entend très bien : c'est juste l'arrière-train qui fait misère : souffre-t-elle ???? ou c'est uniquement un problème de mobilité sans souffrance ???? difficile à dire, quand on dit qu'il ne leur manque que la parole... En plus sa prise de sang de lundi est parfaite (alors que je pensais que les reins étaient atteints), à part les globules blancs un peu trop élevés, ce qui explique sa température.
> 
> A ta place, mais c'est une opinion toute personnelle !!! je ne ferais plus opérer un chien aussi âgé, ça devient de l'acharnement thérapeutique. Par contre, lui offrir un confort de vie avec des soins palliatifs pour qu'il ne souffre surtout pas + beaucoup d'amour : OUI ! Les aider *à ne plus souffrir*, c'est la dernière grande preuve d'amour qu'on peut leur donner : dans ce cas uniquement sinon c'est une eutha de convenance ! Mais avec des chiens aussi âgés... je pense qu'on ne parle plus d'eutha de convenance !
> 
> Courage Fauve, je suis vraiment de tout coeur avec toi et je pense très souvent à toi et à ta détresse... la vie n'est pas simple quand la santé affecte ceux qu'on aime...  Je comprends d'autant mieux ce que tu ressens que j'adore ma Chinook... ma petite pétasse, elle m'a fait rire tous les jours depuis septembre 1998 quand je l'ai recueillie et je n'imagine pas qu'elle puisse partir même si c'est dans la norme des choses, je ne veux pas qu'elle souffre


Merci Chinooka pour cette belle réponse et ce grand soutien, ça ma touche énormément, vraiment. Comme tu dis c'est dur de vivre sachant que l'être que l'on aime le plus au monde va nous quitté très injustement très rapidement (de mon côté je n'ai pas été gâté niveau famille alors Rocky est vraiment tout pour moi. J'ai vécu tant de choses avec lui depuis mes 16 ans, il a toujours été là pour moi, on s'est même retrouvé à la rue, heureusement que 24h mais croyez moi ça suffit pour créer des liens énormes. Beaucoup de galères mais encore plus d'amour !

Pour ce qui est d'une opération éventuelle, je pense que la réponse sera non. Rocky fatigue de jours en jours. Les premiers jours où il est rentré après l'opération, il était tout fou, se roulait dans tous les paniers, il était même tombé en arrière sur le dos en quémandant, mais heureusement il s'était relevé très vite.
Aujourd'hui il respire très fort, ne fait que dormir, surtout après une balade rikiki. J'ai déjà perdu mon Rocky, il n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-même. Chaque jour, j'essaie de me faire une raison, j'y arrive certains jours et m'autorise un sourire, mais d'autres je m'effondre complètement et refuse de voir ma vie sans lui et d'être heureuse sans lui, et là j'ai un mal de ventre terrible.



Chinooka, de quoi souffre Chinook exactement ? Je pense aussi fort à elle.

----------


## Houitie

Courage Fauve ! Je sais combien c'est difficile de les voir diminuer, gate le avec de bonnes choses à manger, des gros calins, des bouillottes (les vieux chiens adorent ici) et essaye de profiter de chaque instant ! 
Je tesouhaite plein de courage et pense fort à vous deux pour que ça dure le plus longtemps possible !

----------


## PAPOUNET

Désolée Fauve d'apprendre une si mauvaise nouvelle ...
Tout a déjà été dit ... je ne sais pas quoi rajouter ... sinon que moi aussi, je le laisserai finir sa vie tranquille. Je sais parfaitement que c'est dur à admettre, mais ni les hommes ni les animaux ne sont éternels, et on doit tous mourir un jour, mais de façon différente.
Le plus important maintenant c'est qu'il souffre le moins possible, et je pense que quand l'heure arrivera, il saura te le faire comprendre.
Observe le bien, cherche à communiquer avec lui, parles lui (ils comprennent, peut être pas les mots, mais les sentiments que l'on fait passer à travers ces mots ...). Soit attentive aux signaux et vous vous comprendrez le moment venu ... Le fait de savoir peut aussi t'apaiser (après la période de colère de révolte et de peine) et c'est un atout pour que le passage se passe mieux que quand c'est trop brusque et qu'on ne s'y attends pas.
Juste un petit conseil si je peux me permettre pour tes autres loulous ... ils ressentent tes sentiments, même si tu caches tes larmes. D'ailleurs tu as bien vu un changement de comportement. Pleurer en solitaire ne suffit pas à leur cacher ta peine. Essaie d'être le plus léger possible (oui je sais, c'est inconcevable ce que je dis ...) c'est ça qui les aidera, lui et ses compagnes.

Bien du courage ma pauvre Fauve, je pense très très fort à vous tous ...

----------


## fauve

Merci beaucoup Houtie, Rocky te fait de grosses léchouilles :: .

C'est le jour et la nuit, je ne sais pas quelle mouche l'a piqué mais il a été très différent aujourd'hui d'hier. Hier il était tout mou, la queue entre les jambes, fatigué. Aujourd'hui, quelle "pêche" ! Je pense que le temps joue beaucoup sur son moral et ça je l'avais déjà remarqué. Il suffit d'un rayon de soleil dans le salon pour lui redonner vie. Je l'ai promené une heure cet am en forêt, à petite allure certes, mais je n'en revenais pas, il s'est mis à galoper. Du coup je l'ai détaché et là il a couru, mais couru... avec la queue bien relevée (et ça c'est rare). Peut-être aussi que le fait de n'être plus constipé joue pas mal (il fait dorénavant caca tous les jours depuis qu'il est sous laxatif). Ce soir, pareil il m'a paru vraiment rajeunit. Ma chienne Flora m'a demandé une friandise après le repas (bon comme tous les soirs) et là Rocky s'est mis à chanter, à hurler comme un loup. Bien évidemment je ne pouvais pas leur dire non (même si c'est pas bon pour leur santé d'en donner trop souvent) alors les 4 ont eu une oreille de boeuf. Rocky a mis beaucoup de temps à la manger et s'étranglait de temps en temps mais au moins aujourd'hui il a eu beaucoup de plaisirs différents et c'est le principal.
Par contre, il respire toujours aussi fort et tousse/s'étrangle/s'etouffe beaucoup. Ca me fait très mal au coeur de le voir faire ça.
Il passe son temps à me fixer dans les yeux quand il est couché(mais il me fait ça depuis déjà plusieurs années), j'ai l'impression qu'il me dit qu'il m'aime et qu'il n'a pas du tout envie de partir.
Comme je l'ai vu aujourd'hui, il ne parait absolument pas ses près de 15 ans, on aurait dit un jeune chien qui galope, je reste persuadée que s'il n'avait pas ce cancer, il ne m'aurait pas quitté avant deux belles années.

Papounet, c'est exactement ce que je me repète au quotidien pour me faire une raison, c'est qu'on n'est pas éternel. Mais j'ai toujours autant de mal à accepter que lui devrait vivre 15 ans et moi 85 ans, je hais la nature trop mal faite et trop injuste.
Lui parler ça oui, je leur parle depuis toujours tout le temps et du fait que je vive seule avec eux, ils comprennent la majeure partie de ce que je leur dis. C'est même parfois un peu chiant car ma chienne Flora (qui fait preuve d'une intelligence assez hallucinante et bien supérieure à celles des 3 autres) comprend tout ce que je dis au téléphone et du coup elle aboie beaucoup. Par ex, lorsque j'étais en appart, je donnais le code de ma porte à un ami et dès qu'elle entendait le code, elle se mettait à aboyer à la porte. 7 ans après, si je prononce encore le code de cette porte dans une phrase classique, elle se met à nouveau à aboyer à la porte. Et les classiques "à tout de suite", "j'arrive", je ne peux plus les dire sinon elle se met en trans et aboie, elle reconnait même les différentes sonneries du tel de mes amis. Les autres non, c'est beaucoup plus calme avec eux.

Effectivement Papounet, le fait de savoir que c'est la fin m'aidera bcp dans mon deuil. Dans le passé j'ai connu une fois la mort d'un chien accidentel et j'y pense encore tous les jours, je ne m'en remettrais jamais.
Là, même si quand je le voye comme ça aussi vif, je ne m'imagine pas que demain il ne sera plus là, au fond de moi je le sais. Et j'essaie de l'accepter d'autant plus qu'il a déjà passé la moyenne de son espérance de vie. Quelque part, même sans la maladie, c'est déjà un miraculé. 
J'ai essayé de changer mon comportement devant mes chiens oui. J'ai bcp pleuré quand le véto m'a dit qu'il lui donnait 6 mois et puis j'ai préféré l'oublier. Je ne pleure plus et même si au fond de moi je suis très triste et ai souvent mal au ventre, j'essaie de positiver et aujourd'hui j'ai fait de grandes balades à mes filles et elles ont été ravies et dorment dans leur panier, elles sont HS.

Papounet je te remercie pour ces paroles qui vont m'aider dans mon quotidien à me battre dans cette difficile épreuve de ma vie.

----------


## PAPOUNET

Si j'ai réussi ça, c'est déjà pas mal !!!    :: 

Tu es quelqu'un de très fort, je suis sûre que tu vas assurer comme un chef !  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Coucou Fauve 
Des nouvelles de vous deux?
On pense à vous et on ne vous oublie pas  ::

----------


## pomku

+1 avec Rousquanne ! ::

----------


## fauve

Merci de penser à Rocky.
Il va toujours bien et court toujours de temps en temps en forêt. Il tousse toujour autant.
Je vais prendre un RDV pour refaire une radio du thorax (j'ai l'impression de sentir une petite masse côté droit mais je me trompe peut-être) et p'tet une échographie de la rate. Mais en dehors ça, je le laisse tranquille et ne regrette pas du tout de n'avoir pas entamé de chimio.

----------


## PAPOUNET

::   je pense bien à vous ...

----------


## fauve

Merci Papounet. :: 
Je rajoute aussi qu'il a toujours aussi bon appétit et quand l'appétit va alors tout va !

----------


## borneo

Super  ::

----------


## fauve

Aujourd'hui, enfin même depuis hier, Rocky recommence une nouvelle fois une névrite du nerf trijumeau. Il a à nouveau la gueule paralysée, mais le nerf est tellement déjà bousillé que ça reste léger. Il peut se nourrir et boire.
L'anti-inflammatoire que je lui donne pourrait-il avoir ravivé ce problème de nerf paralysé ?

----------


## Houitie

tu as essayé de le masser ou de voir un ostéo?
Il n'a pas de vers? (je sais que ça joue sur certains nerfs)

----------


## fauve

> tu as essayé de le masser ou de voir un ostéo?
> Il n'a pas de vers? (je sais que ça joue sur certains nerfs)


Le masser ou voir un osthéopathe ? Je ne pensais pas que ça pouvait avoir un rapport. C'est un nerf de la face, le nerf trijumeau qui a un soucis depuis presque 3 ans déjà. Cette paralysie ne dure généralement qu'environ 3 mois sauf dans certains cas où ça persiste à vie. Chez Rocky, ça revient régulièrement et c'est toujours le soir. Il reste donc la gueule ouverte et n'arrive plus à macher ses os que je lui donne de temps en temps comme friandises.
C'est souvent impressionnant et j'ai eu peur d'une grosse récidive y'a 2 jours où il avait la gueule bien ouverte sans possibilité de la fermer, heureusement tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre.

Heureusement que je ne suis pas cardiaque car j'ai du mal à le suivre. A la maison il a toujours la queue entre les jambes, est tout courbé et ne fait que dormir (et manger car c'est toujours un sacré gourmand qui n'hésite pas à voler dans la gamelle de ses soeurs), alors qu'en balade il se met parfois d'un coup à courir un sprint comme si une mouche l'avait piquée et là c'est moi qui ait du mal à suivre. D'ailleurs si on passe devant une maison où il sait qu'il y'a un chien mâle plus grand que lui, là il a la queue très relevée et soudain il n'a plus d'arthrose du tout ! Il serait prêt à rentrer dans un combat pas possible comme un fou furieux.

A la maison il paraît 5 ans de plus, vraiment très vieux, il ne se lève même plus le matin pour prendre son Dentastix, je dois lui apporter sur mon lit. J'ai toujours cette peur de le retrouver mort au matin sur mon lit (du coup j'ose même plus changer de position) surtout quand je ne l'entend plus respirer très fort. Je passe mon temps à toucher sa poitrine pour vérifier qu'il respire encore.
j'ai RDV vendredi soir pour une échographie de la rate et pour une radio du thorax, au cas où on pourrait voir des métastases. Dans ce cas là, on me proposera sûrement des corticoïdes pour le soulager pour ces derniers jours restants.

C'est horrible à dire mais comme je ne me sens absolument pas capable de décider de la vilaine piqure, j'espère parfois le retrouver décédé à mon réveil (même si je serais inconsolable).

----------


## didou752

Si tu dois prendre cette décision un jour Fauve, tu verras ton chien te le fera comprendre. Après la vilaine piqure c'est aussi une preuve d'amour, quand tu as un animal qui souffre à chaque instant tu n'as qu'une envie c'est le soulager. Bon courage à toi et ton Rocky  ::

----------


## Houitie

Ne t'inquiete pas Fauve, on est tous dans le meme cas, prendre cette décision noussemble impossible, pourtant quand c'est le moment on sait le faire.
Pour la différence entre intérieur et extérieur Filou est pareil en ce moment, je pense que l'excitation à l'idée de sortir lui fait oublier les douleurs;

----------


## fauve

Bon, je suis dégoutée, je viens d'écrire un très long message avec tous ses nouveaux résultats d'examen passés ce soir (radios + écho) et bug qui m'a tout supprimé.
Donc je vais faire très court, les résultats sont plutôt très bons, pas de métastases visibles sur la radio du thorax (bien qu'il ait surement déjà développer de petites métastases on ne sait où) et pas d'évolution de sa grosse tumeur bénigne de la rate (si ce n'est que de qqs mm). La véto va se renseigner sur les chances de fissures de cette tumeur qui entraineraient une hémoringie interne.

Donc mon p'tit bonhomme peut rester encore qqs mois avec moi, mais sans aucune garantie (de toute façon au bout de 14 ans, c'est bien trop tard pour me le faire rembourser auprès de la SPA). Je plaisante, en ce moment, je ne marche qu'à l'humour pour éviter de déprimer.
C'est un costaud, je vous l'avais dit, il n'a toujours pas dit son dernier mot.

----------


## Rousquanne

Bravo Rocky, tu es un vrai battant!
Ces résultats vont vous permettre de profiter encore un long moment l'un de l'autre, c'est bien  ::

----------


## borneo

Chez les chiens âgés comme chez les gens âgés, les cancers progressent lentement, c'est pourquoi il faut bien réfléchir avant de lancer des traitements invalidants.

----------


## Chinooka

Je suis très heureuse de ces nouvelles, pour toi et pour Rocky  ::

----------


## fauve

Oui effectivement, d'après ce que j'ai appris, les cancers évoluent plus lentement chez les chiens (et humains) âgés que chez les jeunes, mais par contre un véto m'a dit que les métastases évoluaient très vite contrairement à la tumeur primaire.

Donc ça peut être lent au départ mais aller très vite à l'arrivée des métastases.

Quelqu'un peut le confirmer ?

----------


## pomku

Coucou Fauve !
Comment vas-tu et comment va ton p'tit bonhomme ? Je pense bien fort à vous…
Des papouilles et des bisous !
Chris

----------


## fauve

Je souhaite cloturer ce post, merci d'avance.

----------


## Rousquanne

On pense à toi Fauve.... ::

----------


## PAPOUNET

Mon dieu .....

----------


## Chinooka

::

----------


## Houitie

::  que se passe t il Fauve?

----------


## r'is27

En pensée avec vous  ::

----------


## pomku

::  ::

----------


## Flo13

> En pensée avec vous


+1

----------


## POLKA67

Fauve  ::

----------


## cassie60

::  a toi

----------


## fauve

Non, je suis désolée pour mon manque de tact mais en fait je vis très mal cette situation au quotidien (voir l'état de mon bébé se dégrader de jours en jours) et je ne veux plus entendre parler de cancer, de tumeurs... Les vétos me donnent tous des avis différents (quant à une ablation de sa rate qui risque à tout moment de se fissurer et de créer une hémoringie interne irréversible), je ne sais pas quoi faire. La jeune véto qui m'avait dit au tout début qu'elle n'aurait rien fait pour un chien aussi âgé (même pas de scanner pour savoir ce qu'il en était), m'a dit il y'a peu que elle, n'aurait pas hésité à faire retirer cette grosse tumeur à la rate puisqu'il va bien. 
Trop de contradictions, je passe mon tps chez plusieurs vétos et Rocky le vit très mal (c'est une horreur pour l'immobiliser sur le dos pour une radio, il se cogne dans tous les sens jusqu'à être à bout de force). Il n'avait absolument pas peur des vétos avant son opération et faisait la fête à tout le monde, maintenant il rentre dans un stress pas possible lorsqu'on rentre chez un véto.

Les vétos ne savent même pas s'il vaut mieux que je lui donne un anti-inflammatoire tous les jours ou pas (car ça peut abimer ses reins).

Rocky est toujours avec moi mais je n'accepte absolument pas son départ. J'ai beau me dire qu'il a l'âge de partir, je n'arrive pas à me faire une raison et je trouve la nature très mal faite et tres injuste et inégale.

Je m'excuse de couper brutalement la discution et vous remercie énormément de votre soutien, mais le fait de parler du cancer, de la fin de vie... me déprime encore plus au quotidien, alors je préfère ne penser à rien, faire comme ci de rien était et vivre avec lui aussi simplement que je le fais depuis 14 ans, sans se soucier de l'avenir.

En ce moment, il fait très froid et il y'a de la neige au sol. Rocky passe son temps dans son panier et ne se lève plus que pour les repas.

----------


## Chinooka

Je te comprends... Pour ma Chinook, on approche doucement de la fin : elle n'a pas de sale maladie déclarée ou autre mais elle est très âgée, 15 ans dans deux semaines ce qui est beaucoup pour un braque. Je me débats entre la viande, les terrines et autres petites choses qu'elle aime pour qu'elle mange le plus possible. Les dernières injections qu'elle reçoit et qui lui donnent toujours un bon coup de fouet n'ont pas eu tout l'effet espéré depuis lundi, ces injections c'était la dernière chose qu'on pouvait lui faire sans tomber dans l'acharnement.

Donc j'essaie de lire les sujets plus légers de Rescue : les adoptés, les jolies histoires ou alors ce post que je trouve tellement rafraîchissant et adorable :

Mes petits orphelins (canetons)

Ca me change les idées et ça me fait du bien. Je me dis que le temps des larmes arrivera bien assez vite, que je ne pourrai rien y changer donc pour elle, "j'essaie" de ne pas trop m'en faire à l'avance afin de ne pas lui communiquer mon stress et ma peur et je lui donne la vie la plus douce possible  ::  

Courage Fauve  ::

----------

